# Show us your Marshall



## Rufes

While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


----------



## bnorm44

*DSL50 with a 1960BX Cab*

Cheers to the new Marshall forum. Nice job admin.


----------



## Paul R

*Marshall 6101 30th Anniversary Blue Tolex* 






I hook up my *1936 Marshall 2x12 *cab to the 6101 for special moments.  






Cheers! 

Paul


----------



## Artist3203

I have a Marshall Artist 3203 but I don't have a picture. It's sort of odd in that it's covered in a dark green tolex.


----------



## Sudsysul

1976 JMP50 4 Holer w/ a 71 bottom and old Greenbacks. This head has been in use gigging every weekend since I bought it new.  I also have a JTM45 reissue..have to get a pic of it with a 1936 bottom for your new site.

I'm always glad for more Marshall based resources out there. Way to go with the new site!


----------



## KM1959

bnorm44 said:


> *DSL50 with a 1960BX Cab*
> 
> Cheers to the new Marshall forum. Nice job admin.



Is that a 68 CA? I love that guitar...


----------



## Billy The Mtn

These are my Babies, I know this is Marshalls so excuse the Legacy



[/img]


----------



## Outlaw1969

Nice amps, guys. I need to take some pics of my Marshall's and add them.


GREAT NEW FORUM, THANKS!


----------



## el_cid

Can you find the one constant through the years?


----------



## Guv'nor

Great stuff out there.....


----------



## ant1981




----------



## Guv'nor

ant1981 said:


> :D[/quote]
> 
> How would you compare them all?


----------



## ant1981

Well, the JCM900's are really great all out and rocking. The SL-X being the single channel is great but limited due to only one channel. My personal favorite is the JCM900 Dual Reverb, very versatile, great sounding rock! The JCM2000 TSL is a bit brighter with the EL34's (the others are 5881's). The TSL is the only one I wish I hadn't bought. The split channel JCM800 is now sold, as I didn't like the clean channel, very brittle and harsh.

JCM900's all the way!


----------



## noctilux1

*silly question*

I would love to show a photo of my amp here. Not show some other site that you can go to but post my photo right here. How do I do that?


----------



## sickboy79

A few of mine:


----------



## MarshallForum

That's sick...


----------



## MarshallForum

*Re: silly question*



noctilux1 said:


> I would love to show a photo of my amp here. Not show some other site that you can go to but post my photo right here. How do I do that?



Click here -----> How to post images


----------



## Erick C.

Here's a shot of me and Dan E cranking my '75 JMP out in the yard.
http://www.guitarplayer.com/Pictures/web/d/s/k/RIFFS.jpg
Note the indicator lamp is on, the cops did not show......


----------



## Guv'nor

Erick C. said:


> Here's a shot of me and Dan E cranking my '75 JMP out in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the indicator lamp is on, the cops did not show......



LOL  

That's a great pic!


----------



## Erick C.

Thanks! That day was a blast, for real.
We were actually running two amps that afternoon. Hidden behind Dan is my 1988 JCM800 model 1987 head. 4 banger, no master, it's a screamer!


----------



## Belgianhillbilly

*this is my set up right now*

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n71/chuckster_04/SANY1142.jpg


----------



## konrad gibson

These are my Marshalls DSL 401. The grey one is a DSL 401 LC a special edition for the Frankfurt Music Fair in 2000. Only 60 were made.
Konrad





Why can´t the pic be seen?


----------



## konrad gibson

Another try

Konrad 
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h20/gibson59/Marshalls.jpg


----------



## MarshallForum

I'll do it for you:



konrad gibson said:


> Another try
> Konrad


For any reason If you do not put "www" it does not recognize the file.

Cool amps and cool pic!


----------



## konrad gibson

Marshallforum said:


> I'll do it for you:
> 
> 
> 
> konrad gibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another try
> Konrad
> 
> Thanx!!!
> Konrad
Click to expand...


----------



## konrad gibson

Can´t post pictures! 
The file below is a HTLM document and no jpg file, but on photobucket it´s a jpg file.... Don´t know why?
Konrad

Now I know : I have to disable BBCode!!!!


----------



## Hell_Tanner

Ha, clearly not the best pic but I'm lacking space right now and can't have a better angle. The cab is just a regular 1960b.


----------



## wonkka

*Pic of Marshalls*

My '72 1986 and 1959HW Stack. Looking for a metal handle cab to go with '72.


----------



## superleadfixer




----------



## spacebard

Here's my TSL60 + 1960A cab


----------



## Lennynero

My present setup... though the 1U Rack with the 20/20 is missing (not in the picture) 






The way it was 2005 






Now... there is no such thing as a "finished rack".... Rack version 01 2004:






2003






And 2002.... so no picture from the time before (when it was "only" a GX700 and a JMP1 which ran into a Valvestate 8240).






Taugt die Natur zum Potenzmittel, zur _Steigerung_ der Libido? Kanadische Forscher haben überprüft, welches http://www.potwelt.info/ Aphrodisiakum Potenzmittel


----------



## Guv'nor

I do not know anything about all that rack stuff..... Could you please explain for what is each thing? 

... and I guess you've got a pedalboard to control all that stuff on-stage. Don't you?


----------



## Lennynero

Guv'nor said:


> I do not know anything about all that rack stuff..... Could you please explain for what is each thing?








From Top to bottom:

Digitech IPS33B, Intelligent Pitch Shifter
Digitech Studio Quad (v2)
Drawer
Boss GX 700
Marshall JFX1
Marshall JMP1
Rack Interface (self built)

Both Digitech are used to create the "Shimmer" Sound, an attackless... kind of violinlike sound (more synthlike). often heard in some U2 songs.

The drawer... is not in the rack anymore, it's place was taken by a rackmixer (Rane SM26) that mixes the shimmersound and the "normal" guitar signal (pics will follow... asap  (right now I am moving, thoiugh it will take some time).

Basis for my sound is the JMP1, in conjunction with the Boss GX700 (imagine it to be countless Boss Pedals in one Rack Space), latter allows me to put FX before and after the Preamp (plus: the distrotion/overdrive Module works analouge).

The JFX1 (the only multi-fx built by Marshall) is used for some chorus/delay sounds in between.







Okay, some other stuff in here too:

In the single space rack you can see a Roland GP8, an old Multi-FX unit, but superb sound (though it only devlievers 8 FX,... but 6 of them are analouge).

Then, top to bottom

marshall JMP1 (preamp)
Boss GX700,
rocktron Patchmate
Drawer (this time with some pedals, mounted were:

Boss CH1 (chorus)
Boss AC2 (Acoustic simulator)
Boss PQ4 (parametric EQ)
Boss OC2 (Octave)
Ibanez LoFi7
Marshall Shredmaster

Marshall EL84 20/20 Power Amp
Rack interface
Korg A3

The Patchmate is a Looper System, that is controlled via MIDI, which offers 9 Loops, so you can add your pedals into that loop. Which each preset you program which Loop is active (and the Devide is in the signal chain) or not.

Well, poweramp should be self-explaining.. the rackinterface does provide some units with power, puts together power and midicalbe for my pedalboard (no picture..... sorry) and a fed thru.

The Korg A3 is (yet another) Multi FX, providing some "special" sounds.

An idea of the signal chain:













Well, only minor changes, the Boss AC2 is in the back of the rack, the other 5 pedals weren't in that setup.






Before I had the Rocktron Patchmate, I used an Ibanez EPP400 as MIDI-Looper. 






Quite simple.... at that time I used an Graphic EQ before the powerwamp... actually the picture was taken, when I stopped using it (the flat setting says all  ). I used that when I tried to make the sound "fit" to the location.



Guv'nor said:


> ... and I guess you've got a pedalboard to control all that stuff on-stage. Don't you?



Yes, I use a Roland FC200 MIDI Board to control that stuff, with an additional Expressionpedal controlling the Volume of "Shimmer".


----------



## Guv'nor

Wow! That was a detailed info!!!!

Thanks a lot.

Have you got some sound-files you'd want to share with us to see how all that stuff sounds?


----------



## Lennynero

Guv'nor said:


> Have you got some sound-files you'd want to share with us to see how all that stuff sounds?




Uh.... soundfiles.... you know, i try to hide my crappy playing behind all that equipment 


I should have a sample of that shimmer sound somewhere, but I'll promise I'll do some examples... after I moved.



EDIT:

Shimmersounds:

http://www.mattzick.com/guitar/shimmerToo.mp3
http://www.mattzick.com/guitar/shimmer.mp3


Mainly GX700 and JMP1 (directly into soundcard... humming might come from Bass... and my missing knowledge concerning recording):
http://www.mattzick.com/whilemyguitar.mp3

Comparison between Yamaha Dreadnought with a Schaller Single Coil (for_Acoustic guitar... a soundhole Pickup), my Ibanez Radius into the Boss AC2 and my E-Acoustic Ibanez AEG 10:

http://www.mattzick.com/guitar/acoustic.mp3


----------



## the dug




----------



## Billy The Mtn

Hey The Dug, Nice


----------



## Hell_Tanner

Yep, nice collectionS (amps, guitars, CD's,...)


----------



## Guv'nor

Lennynero ---> Great recordings!

The Dug: That's the equipment everybody should have to play at home!!!!


----------



## the dug

Hey thanks guys
the top is a plexi reissue from 1988,it has a mercuryOT ,and it sounds great.
the second from the top is a Metro Amp it has a 1969 PTP BOARD W/Sozo's and heyober OT and MM Choke, awesome also!
And on the floor is a 50Watt 1987X FROM 95',I put a PTP from Metro in it w/JJ'S and boy what a difference!
LP on the left is a 06' R8 and on the left is a 06' R7 both have Custom Custom SD pups in the bridge slot.
As for the CD's ,those are mostly my collection of rare John Tesh bootlegs and David Hasselhoff recordings!!!


----------



## style0

My Marshall half stack is now complete. A 1976 50 watt lead head, and a 1978 4 X 12 with 70 watters(I hate blowing speakers). It's old and nasty just like me. I haven't gotten all the final tweeks done yet, but so far it's a killer. Looking forward to just how good it will sound when I get all the effects, eq and levels balanced out.


----------



## Plague

New here and a friend of "the Dug".


Here are some pictures of the new 50w plexi and the Fender Deville 4/10's on the clean side.

Last picture is of the guitars that play through them. 

06 R9 and 83 Custom


----------



## Plague

the dug said:


> Hey thanks guys
> the top is a plexi reissue from 1988,it has a mercuryOT ,and it sounds great.
> the second from the top is a Metro Amp it has a 1969 PTP BOARD W/Sozo's and heyober OT and MM Choke, awesome also!
> And on the floor is a 50Watt 1987X FROM 95',I put a PTP from Metro in it w/JJ'S and boy what a difference!
> LP on the left is a 06' R8 and on the left is a 06' R7 both have Custom Custom SD pups in the bridge slot.
> As for the CD's ,those are mostly my collection of rare John Tesh bootlegs and David Hasselhoff recordings!!!



Thanks for the 50w man!!!! I love it.

Oh! and give me back my autographed Yani CD!!


----------



## Guv'nor

Now when my "new" amp arrived I can include my picture 

The Marshalls:






All the family:






- '49 Frenzel Grommes Fender 5E3 Deluxe
- '67 Fender BF Bassman
- '71 Marshall Superbass
- '70s Fender Vibdrochamp
- '70s Fender Champ
- '80s Marshall Lead12
- '97 Marshall 6100 30th Anniversary
- '04 Tech21 Tradmark 10

I want to rebuild the 5E3 cab because I do not like the result (that black thing on the left). The amp (without the cab) is very nice and maybe I build something like an old radio or something like that.


----------



## Lennynero

Guv'nor said:


> Now when my "new" amp arrived I can include my picture



Nice Combination... and now, when I see yours... I rememeber that I have an MS2 myself too


----------



## the dug

SWEET!!!


----------



## noisenet

The Heads are:
Left - 1982 JCM800 2204
Right - 1986 JCM800 2205
*Note - yes, that's blue tolex on the 2205. Have had a couple of astronomical offers from vintage gear collectors on this one - I ain't sellin!

Cabs:
Left - 1982 260 Watt (I plan on changing the grillcloth to Checkerboard soon. I've already got the material, I just have to get the free time to do it).

Right - 1979 260 Watt

While I'm posting, here's the pedalboard...


----------



## Guv'nor

Great stuff!!



Don't you think there's too much space between the pedals in the pedalboard?


----------



## noisenet

Heya Guv,
Honestly, I don't do well when they're much closer. I'll also be singing lead and doing a lot of "blind" stomping so, any closer increases the risk of hitting the wrong switch. Also, I tend to wear boots with a pretty wide toe. Using a Line 6 PodXT Live, I'm ALWAYS hitting the wrong switch.

Oh yeah, there will be more pedals added in the future too, just as soon as I can afford it. That'll fill in some space too


----------



## Guv'nor

yep, you're very right. I also sing in my band (Why can't I just play the guitar?????) and have same problem


----------



## fuzzman

*Amazing Gear!!*

Hi all,

I'm so impressed with all the Marshall gear and other stuff. Man, I wish I had a vintage Marshall. 

Well, I thought I's share mine.


----------



## nevizzy

upgraded from a vs100 that served me well for 9 years to this 1982 jcm800 4010. i love it!




im pretty sure the vinyl is original. were these amps available in red as a special order? i was told by the seller it was originally made for an unknown celebrity player but the deal fell through and a marshall employee bought it and sold it to my seller. any info from you guys is greatfully recieved!


----------



## surfdog777

My rig is on the right, JCM900 100w, other guitarist's is on the left JCM900 50w.


----------



## Guv'nor

wow! that might have been a loud gig!!


----------



## Lennynero

surfdog777 said:


> My rig is on the right, JCM900 100w, other guitarist's is on the left JCM900 50w.



Excellent (rubbing Hands) 

"Smithers... who's that guy with the 50w Marshall?"

"Thats surfdogs Co-Guitarist from 7G"


----------



## Guv'nor

Updating.... 

I bought a couple of 4x12" for the Marshalls






Once I had all the amps together I put the other main things too...


----------



## surfdog777

Holy crap! Is that SIX DS-1s that I see there?

One helluva nice rig you've got .....


----------



## Guv'nor

thanks dude. Too many things I guess..... 

Yes, I've got 6 DS-1: 5 japanese and one Keeley Ultra-mod. 
The funny part is that I do not use them right now.... I am mainly using a Tubescreamer in this moment.


----------



## noisenet

*Update*
My Marshalls mated and this was the result.

BTW - waiting till I can afford twelve Celestion 65's to put into my three Line 6 4x12's, for the other side of the stage. Oooooo, pure Marshall Bliss!!!!!


----------



## paulbetancourt

Hello im new...well this is the begining of my Marshall Collection...i am saving up for a 30th anniversary which i will buy soon!!!!




[/img]


----------



## Ebony Block

G'day everybody, how about a bit of colour to brighten up everyones day.






1998 Ltd Ed Orange Crunch DSL100
1997 Ltd Ed White 1960AX 100 Watt Box
1969/70 Marshall 1987 50 Watt " A " Code head.
1995 Ltd Ed Red 2203 100 Watt Head & Box
1964 Selmer Zodiac Twin Fifty Combo in Crocodile skin
1961 Les Paul Custom with Pearl Inlaid Ebony Tailblock

Rgds Ebony Block


----------



## Guv'nor

Great stuff!!! and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Billy The Mtn

Nice gear you got there. Really like the '61 Les Paul


----------



## Ebony Block

Billy The Mtn said:


> Nice gear you got there. Really like the '61 Les Paul



Thanks, Billy The Mtn. 
It's serial number is 3748. Gibson confirmed the serial # as being logged into "the book" on the 3/24/61 as Les Paul Custom ( White)

Rgds 
Ebony Block.


----------



## ripper

HOLY CRAP some, actually who am i kidding, ALL of that stuff puts my Marshall amp to shameeee. Zach's a little in awe of the big boys at the moment. Especially Lenny! I've never seen such complicated looking equipment. EVER! And I love how the dug's stack is almost touching the ceiling. Talk about towering!


----------



## Aerostar2005

My Rig is at this web site
http://web.mac.com/djloverboy/iWeb/DJ Loverboy/The Gear.html

I don't know how to post the photos, so just go to this link.


----------



## Twisted Dave

Pictures of my Marshall Vintage Modern 2466 Head and 425 Cab.






















And here's one to show how soft the amp can be ... 






As you can see ... when the light hits in these shots, well some of them... the purple really shows up nice ...

In reality, you can see the purple pretty much all the time when you're looking at the amp in any normal light.


----------



## Gavin

Need more color and a head for that lonely cabinet in the back.


----------



## paj666

Here's mine

AVT50 head + MG412A cabinet
Also got a MG100 combo at my girlfriends house.

Jim


----------



## Adwex

Here's my Jubilee.


----------



## coldsteal2

JCM 900 Hi Gain Dual Reverb, and 1960A Cab




ATV50 with Vintage 70 12"




JCM 800 Lead series head


----------



## GibsonAxe

Here's my new AVT50x sounds awesome,also have a 92 8080 valvestate.http://


----------



## nerf

Too scared to show you what the cabinets look like.

Nerf






One of about 20 guitars. The pickguard is a vinyl copy of the Stranglers "Black and White", the first "punk" album I ever bought.


----------



## rocndaddy

2007 DSL 50; 1980 2204 MV with 1960BX, plus the toys!


----------



## rocndaddy

2nd try. 2007 DSL 50; 1980 2204 MV with 1960BX Cab. Oh yes, the other toys too!


----------



## coldsteal2

Twisted Dave said:


> Pictures of my Marshall Vintage Modern 2466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Theres an Amp in this photo?..........i cant see it


----------



## coldsteal2

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Birdy

Hey all. Great looking forum admin. 

Some of my gear;

'88 2210
'85 1992 SB, Bray mod I (SLP)
'79 1982A cab/G12T-75s
'04 AX cab/Greenbacks
Silver Jub 2x12 cab/Weber F150s
Cabs all wired 4 ohms

'scuse the '66 and '67 Bassmans


----------



## coldsteal2

Wow nice setup there!!
Love the old bassmans to!


----------



## 601 Blues




----------



## matjoliver

Lucifer, snuggling up to his new half stack bitch - My recently acquired JTM 45 Reissue with 1960ax cab. A tone that makes your ears melt..


----------



## matjoliver

Lucifer, snuggling up to his new half stack bitch - My recently acquired JTM 45 Reissue with 1960ax cab. A tone that makes your ears melt..


----------



## 2shelbys

'73 MKII Super Lead 100W PTP and '73 1982A 120W Bass/Lead cabinet with original G12H 30W speakers.




[/IMG]


----------



## 2shelbys

Twisted Dave said:


> Pictures of my Marshall Vintage Modern 2466 Head and 425 Cab.
> 
> And here's one to show how soft the amp can be ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see ... when the light hits in these shots, well some of them... the purple really shows up nice ...
> 
> In reality, you can see the purple pretty much all the time when you're looking at the amp in any normal light.



Do you think you can re-shoot this one with the cover off so we can see the equipment?


----------



## chrisglancy

I WIN!


----------



## coldsteal2

2shelbys said:


> Do you think you can re-shoot this one with the cover off so we can see the equipment?



Nice Knobs!


----------



## lpaholic59Don

Twisted Dave said:


> Pictures of my Marshall Vintage Modern 2466 Head and 425 Cab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one to show how soft the amp can be ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see ... when the light hits in these shots, well some of them... the purple really shows up nice ...
> 
> In reality, you can see the purple pretty much all the time when you're looking at the amp in any normal light.



Hmm I need to adjust the settings on those knobs !


----------



## JZ06

This is my second 4X12, i think it was a 2203, 100w...meh, never really cared for it. My first one was a stock 2205 with slant 4X12. Currently I have the mode four.


----------



## LoKi




----------



## normhart

1959HW 





MG15 Micro Stack





1987xl & 1960AV


----------



## JZ06

I just bought one of these! It's been a long time to find one! In '87 when they came out, I couldn't afford one, and finding one has been difficult!

I Was on the job driving by a small music store and there it was! I went back the next day, had my charvel and a friend along(who lives down the street and got the store hours for me!) after the first note or two, I knew I had to have it!


----------



## Big Mike

1984 JCM800 2204

I'll be lookin for a real head cab.


----------



## Adwex




----------



## STRATCAT2005




----------



## JZ06

i bought a brutally scarred silver jube cab that'll be coming to me this week. after some simple green/toothbrush treatment, i'll post a pic. lol, i have a 900 "B" cab and a jcm800 slant. too many cabs now! prolly returning the 900 and am definitely selling the 800 slant. stay tuned!


----------



## Rocketman_85

*I actually feel a little ashamed that I don't have Marshall cabs to go with my head, but I did what I could with the money I had. They're as close as I could get though, the discontinued (and recently price-slashed) Crate GT-412's. They have Celestion Seventy-80's in them, so I figured that would compliment my Marshall AVT50H relatively well until I can afford the the really professional stuff.

And there in the background of the first pic, you can see my MG80RCD that I use for practice an' such.*


----------



## JZ06

silver jube head, jcm800 slant with 75's on bottom, greenbacks on top, and a std issue 900 "B" cab.






A silver jube slant is headed my way


----------



## coldsteal2

Rocketman_85 said:


> [*I actually feel a little ashamed that I don't have Marshall cabs to go with my head, but I did what I could with the money I had. They're as close as I could get though, the discontinued (and recently price-slashed) Crate GT-412's. They have Celestion Seventy-80's in them, so I figured that would compliment my Marshall AVT50H relatively well until I can afford the the really professional stuff.
> 
> And there in the background of the first pic, you can see my MG80RCD that I use for practice an' such.*




Hey, you have the head, and Celestions, and the cabs are good
good enough in my book, Marshall Cabs are just boxes with a name
you have the important thing, the amp and speakers.


----------



## coldsteal2

Just bought a new amp to add to my collection a Marshall DSL 401
combo with Vintage 30 speaker, and Heat Reduction modification.


----------



## Kramer Krazy

Here are mine.....







Edit -This is how I got my second 3203 back to the house from a pawn shop where I picked it up for $175...


----------



## ZoomZilla

Kramer Krazy said:


> Here are mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit -This is how I got my second 3203 back to the house from a pawn shop where I picked it up for $175...




What? $175? Dang! I need to head out to the pawn shop and see what they have!!!


----------



## _al_

you must have looked really cool driving home with a head on the back! ...nice deal


Here's mine here...








and heres were we jam, only the TSL is mine


----------



## radioheadlol

New here, but not new to Marshalls:










1994 30th anniversary 6100LM head
1997 30th anniversary 6100LM head
1992 30th anniversary 6101 combo (blue tolex)
1992 30th anniversary 6101 combo (black tolex)
1989 JCM 800 2205 head (EL34 version)
1976 JMP 50 MKII model 1987 (EL34 tubes)

not pictured: 1960A cabinet and 1960BV (older mono version, and I changed the speakers to avatar hellatone 60L's/Marshall Celestion MF280 60 watt speakers).


----------



## Guv'nor

Somebody could think you like the 30th anniversary

Welcome. Nice collection


----------



## tomguitar1963

hi guys im new from the united kingdom here is my marshall mg50 dfx and gibson les paul match made in heaven


----------



## Brakeman




----------



## Rocketman_85

*Just added a new head to my line-up:











The AVT 150H.*


----------



## coldsteal2

The latest edition


----------



## kdickinson

Kerry King Signature


----------



## Aerostar2005

My Marshalls





And the Guitars that go with them


----------



## kdickinson

Another Jackson Fan, Got a few myself.... Nice Guitars


----------



## bowhunterwt

Here My Rig a Marshall DSL 401 with a mod Hartke cab






I modify a Harthe cab I bought on ebay. It had blown speakers so I replace them with Eminence Legends speakers. They are 8 ohm wired in series. I lived in an apartment complex to see how great they sound turned up. The Fender rig is my bass rig.

I'll put up a better pic later~!!!


----------



## john giesing

hi all,

good to have this marshall forum

here are my bad boys with my lady






marshall tsl100
marshall 2555SL
marshall 1960A/AV
Gibson Les Paul Std


----------



## coldsteal2




----------



## crazydrummerdude

Gotta upgrade to Gibsons soon.


----------



## Bossmustangace

Aerostar 2005, 

Just wondering...............um, how do you feel about Jackson guitars?


----------



## stryker59

my jvm head connected to a jcm 900 super lead cab loaded w/ vintage 30s


----------



## Bossmustangace

*30th Anniversary 6100LM and "a few" of my guitars*

30th Anniversary 6100LM and "a few" of my guitars


----------



## GeeJay

Well, I have posted this pic in another thread, but hey....






Cheers!


----------



## coldsteal2

Latest Update, just bought a Marshall Vintage Modern also





And some of my guitars


----------



## billdncn




----------



## stryker59

billdncn said:


>



sweeeeett!!!!!


----------



## steelhorse

JCM 900 SLX 100 Model 2100 w/1960A.


----------



## coldsteal2

I recently put Reissue G12H Heritage "Bass Resonant" Greenbacks (Like Jimi Hendrix cabs)
In my 1960A cab, and the "*100*"plate


----------



## Frank C

Hi all just joined up, great forum you have here.I know only enough to be dangerous as far as Marshalls go but i hope to learn.

anyways heres mine

74 head and cab and a 78 head but i dont know the age of the 8X10


----------



## steelhorse

Frank C said:


> Hi all just joined up, great forum you have here.I know only enough to be dangerous as far as Marshalls go but i hope to learn.
> 
> anyways heres mine
> 
> 74 head and cab and a 78 head but i dont know the age of the 8X10



WOW! Nice gear and that 8 x 10 is just cah-rayzeee!!


----------



## steelhorse

coldsteal2 said:


> I recently put Reissue G12H Heritage "Bass Resonant" Greenbacks (Like Jimi Hendrix cabs)
> In my 1960A cab, and the "*100*"plate



Nice job with the speakers!

I dig the VM head too. That's the next Marshall to add to my arsenal.

BTW, what does the '100' plate represent?


----------



## bobwl

Here's my JCM 900


----------



## coldsteal2

steelhorse said:


> Nice job with the speakers!
> 
> I dig the VM head too. That's the next Marshall to add to my arsenal.
> 
> BTW, what does the '100' plate represent?


Back in the late 60's the 100 watt stacks that had G12H's in
them had the 100 on the guitar stack and BASS on the Bass stacks.
They are selling them again called the 1960AHW
hand wired, with G12H Heritiage speakers
The Hand Wired Jimi Hendrix amp also has them on them
Mainly its just for looks


----------



## RiverRatt

First post and first Marshall. I wish I could get a better picture, but I can't get far enough away from the amp. I either need a smaller amp or a bigger house.


----------



## alerich

Not many Studio 15 4001 owners here, I see. I love mine. Previously had several 2204 heads and a JMP-1 rack system. This little amp wails and is what I have been looking for.


----------



## coldsteal2

alerich said:


> Not many Studio 15 4001 owners here, I see. I love mine. Previously had several 2204 heads and a JMP-1 rack system. This little amp wails and is what I have been looking for.



Hey thats pretty cool amp i just looked it up
i never seen one before!!


----------



## coldsteal2

Frank C said:


> Hi all just joined up, great forum you have here.I know only enough to be dangerous as far as Marshalls go but i hope to learn.
> 
> anyways heres mine
> 
> 74 head and cab and a 78 head but i dont know the age of the 8X10





The cab is a Marshall 1990 Lead 8 x 10 checkerboard cab, made in the 70s


----------



## roshad

TSL-100
1960AV
Gibson Les Paul (custom)
Martin (custom SPJC16-RE)


----------



## roshad

i didn't mean to post, but i can't figure out how to delete.. i'm obviously a noob


----------



## coldsteal2

roshad said:


> i didn't mean to post, but i can't figure out how to delete.. i'm obviously a noob



thats ok, happens to me all the time, doesnt seem to be
a delete option 


Awesome amp and guitar combo you got there!


----------



## zslane

JCM2000 DSL-100 + 1960A cab, just acquired from eBay.


----------



## RachelMorgan

The top cab has 2 Vintage 30s, and the bottom 2 Greenbacks.


----------



## stryker59

sweet setup!! are those avatar cabs blue or purple?


----------



## codyfarmer




----------



## dragoneti

these are some of my stuff


----------



## the mantors

Here is the Mantors Marshall rigs!
got'a love it!


----------



## coldsteal2

That kicks Arse!!!!!!


----------



## RachelMorgan

stryker59 said:


> sweet setup!! are those avatar cabs blue or purple?



Purple Bronco.


----------



## DragonSarc

My JCM 900 Sweet !!! how come most of the pictures have gibson guitars with the marshall amps wheres the Fender guitars?


----------



## stryker59

cuz gibson + marshall=bliss, or g+m=b!!!


----------



## Alex

Marshall 2555SL + 1960TV


----------



## aussiebluesville

MY JCM 2000 DSL 401


----------



## stock_hippie

there's a Marshall Lead 12 just behind me...cool amp
YouTube - "Pathos Texas" by Theodore Jankowski


----------



## coldsteal2

Thats a cool video!


----------



## strangeroutside




----------



## strangeroutside

JCM2000 DSL 100 and combo: AVT 100 for the bedroom.


----------



## plasterman

The dsl 401 special edition and my fender pro jr.


----------



## Mash94

bnorm44 said:


> *DSL50 with a 1960BX Cab*
> 
> Cheers to the new Marshall forum. Nice job admin.



Thats a pretty sharp looking Les Paul Custom


----------



## steelhorse

strangeroutside said:


> JCM2000 DSL 100 and combo: AVT 100 for the bedroom.



*Very nice!*


----------



## Glade

My 50watt 2205. Sitting here on a Randall 412. Getting my 1960a re tolexed. Will post before and after pix!



.


----------



## dcooper830

My MG halfstack upgraded with Warehouse Speakers Veteran 30s (awesome Vintage 30 clones). 












And my JCM 2000 DSL 100 and 1960AV cab:







I also have a really nice Lopoline 2x12 cab with Vintage 30's I sometimes use if I dont' feel like lugging the 4x12:


----------



## Checkingout

Coop, you have the coolest gear! I have watched some of your youtube stuff and it's quite a treat.


----------



## amplifier

Cool pics. I wish I could post pics and vids.


----------



## dcooper830

Checkingout said:


> Coop, you have the coolest gear! I have watched some of your youtube stuff and it's quite a treat.



Thanks man!


----------



## plexipaul

`76 JMP 2204





`76 1959 JMP w/ppimv





`93 1959SLP w/ppimv


----------



## marshallionaire

New to the forum, hey!

here are mine.


----------



## Glade

marshallionaire said:


> New to the forum, hey!
> 
> here are mine.




Nice!
Was just thinking how I'm going to hate getting rid of mine to get another. Then I look at pics like yours and think damn, I really should try and hold on to what I have and just add another.


----------



## marshallionaire

Well I just sold the JCM800 2203 and I'm planning to sell the Vintage Modern though.

I needed to fund the handwired full stack.

But hey, it's still the beginning of a wonderful collection, love those amps.


----------



## Nintendo89

marshallionaire said:


> New to the forum, hey!
> 
> here are mine.



Hey, been looking forever för someone with a LP Jr + 2203(Or is it 2204?) setup, you wouldnt have any clips or any kind of thought at all to share on that combination?
Im really thinking about getting myself a LP Jr Billie joe, but as you all know 
the 2203 is bright, and I dont want it to scream like with my fender PUs.


----------



## DragonSarc

heres addition to my babies TLS 100 with 1960 vintage cab


----------



## strangeroutside

SG thru DSL100 out a 1960A cab! FTW!


----------



## strangeroutside

h


----------



## strangeroutside

sorry for double post, for some reason I cannot find how to delete. any help?


----------



## Slash__

Here's my Jubilee's. I've sold one of them now.


----------



## Robertf

A lot of great amps around here. Unfortunately I only have one Marshall

2006 1987x Plexi reissue


----------



## steelhorse

Robertf said:


> A lot of great amps around here. Unfortunately I only have one Marshall
> 
> 2006 1987x Plexi reissue



If you only own one, that's damn fine -one- to own! Very nice rig!

I love the fiddle lots too!


----------



## Eag




----------



## torgeot

My DSL was painted odd ball and I dyed the tolex back to black... Pic of my 900 also, I just sold it, the 6100 in my Sig is not here yet, pics will follow

DSL100 before:





DSL100 after:





my old 900:


----------



## steelhorse

marshallionaire said:


> New to the forum, hey!
> 
> here are mine.



That's a lot of Marshalls!


----------



## coldsteal2

torgeot said:


> My DSL was painted odd ball
> DSL100 before:



Thats Marshall Blaspheme!


----------



## Doomhawk

heres a couple of mine. minus about ten more cabs...but you get the idea.


----------



## stock_hippie

YouTube - "Pathos Texas" by Theodore Jankowski
i zukkkkkk!!!!!
leaD 12 marshall


----------



## coldsteal2

Doomhawk said:


> heres a couple of mine. minus about ten more cabs...but you get the idea.



HOLY CRAP!!!!!!


----------



## kharvelan




----------



## Keefoman

A JTM 612 + a Lead 100 head and a Silver jub cab.


----------



## steelhorse

All very cool stuff!

(cept for the dead pc towers kharvelan  )


----------



## Keefoman

If I only had a dead pc tower for my cab.


----------



## revrand

This is my 1997 limited addition Plexi and 425A custom Cab


----------



## revrand

This is my custom Vintage Modern 2/12 cab with Celestion G12C's 
and my Hendrix Stratocaster


----------



## coldsteal2

Killer!......


----------



## revrand

coldsteal2 said:


> Killer!......


Thanks Coldsteal2! Long time bro how you been?
p.s. This is why I sold my VM


----------



## coldsteal2

Pretty good man! great to see you!

Had my daughter living here for a while
so havent been on as much


----------



## froddy_92

marshall valvestate 80v (8080)


----------



## billdncn

'07 2203X


----------



## travismbrown




----------



## paul

my amps


----------



## Adwex

Took this pic last night after practice:


----------



## steelhorse

Nice rig!

Kind of precarious position though! What I've done in the past is built a stand that was very strong that was close to the same dimensions as my head that allowed air to move under it which I then placed my rack on. That head is far too valuable imo.

I LOVE the goldtop especially! I swear I'm going to get one one day.

What model SJ head is that?


----------



## Gavin

A '76 100 watt fawn, 100 watt Jubilee, JTM 45 reissue in red with a '72 Super Trem in between, '77 50 watt 2x12 combo in original orange tolex on the white cab, 1980 JMP full stack, a mini plexi and a non marshall to the far left that somehow got in the shot.


----------



## steelhorse

Gavin said:


> A '76 100 watt fawn, 100 watt Jubilee, JTM 45 reissue in red with a '72 Super Trem in between, '77 50 watt 2x12 combo in original orange tolex on the white cab, 1980 JMP full stack, a mini plexi and a non marshall to the far left that somehow got in the shot.


----------



## DustyMurray

Heres some pics of my kit all loved dearly


TSL100-1960A-MODE4





JFX1-JMP1-9100





ME AND MY DSL100-1960B





DSL100-1960 TSL60-MODE4






RACK AND FEW GUITARS





GIG WITH TSL100-1960A


----------



## DustyMurray

Adwex said:


> Took this pic last night after practice:



I love your rig mate


----------



## senjax




----------



## kharvelan

steelhorse said:


> All very cool stuff!
> 
> (cept for the dead pc towers kharvelan  )



just to let you know, all those towers are not dead, I have 2 linux boxes a bsd box and a windows box in the room


----------



## steelhorse

heh that's cool man, they look sidelined


----------



## guitarweasel




----------



## Bobby Marshall

Very nice Mr. GuitarWeasel!!!

You should have already been an honorary member of this forum.

I threw away my one and only Marshall 19 years ago!!!! I think it was a used Mosfet 100 Head that I bought from a local music store and it broke in less than 2 months!!! I probably burned it out by using an instrument cable from the amp to the cab. 

But I am looking for a replacement.


----------



## revrand

This is my 1997 limited addition Plexi with Marshall custom 425A Cab


----------



## coldsteal2

Shaweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## revrand

coldsteal2 said:


> Shaweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


Thanks Coldsteal2 Now that is the salt and pepper grill!
I changed it from the pinstripe to the salt and pepper and IMHO
it looks much better more vintage for sure. What is cool about the
salt and pepper is sometimes it looks gold and sometimes it looks
grey... you know how the VM looks black and sometimes blue and purple?
this grill does the same thing especially on the VM cab it is very chameleon like  I am digging it big time


----------



## steelhorse

Amazing setup faze!


----------



## revrand

steelhorse said:


> Amazing setup faze!


Thanks steelhorse The G12C'S in that Cab really complement
that 50 watt Plexi head I had the head modded by Tim Pinnell
at Top Gear Guitar Pro Shop - Where Dreams Come True in San Diego. Tim did an excellent
job on it it sounds perfect now. He put a master volume in the back
of the head and took out some of the high treble he really dialed it in
and honestly this amp sounds fantastic it can get real raunchy
and yet clean up by just rolling back your volume knob on your guitar.


----------



## RobV

Artist 3203


----------



## uloozer

Here's some of mine..Haven't got around to taking pics of my others


----------



## coldsteal2




----------



## steelhorse

Dude I love that VM! And there's the EJ signature all proud and stuff.


----------



## Coolguy

Marshall JVM410H & 1960A Cab

I love all those knobs.


----------



## llll

[/IMG]


----------



## coldsteal2

damn thats crazy!


----------



## ExxplorerAxe

Here are mine. A 1978 100w JMP Mark III with a master, a 50w reissue 1987xl reissue plexi. The 100 is all original with 6550's, on the reissue, I clipped the bright cap, only because I felt it was a bit to brash out of the factory. It also has e "Metro Amp p2p board" and a rich mod master (basically train wreck) master. Then plug em into 2 Marshall 1960ax and 1 1960bx cabs. Warms the cockles of my heart just thinking about it.

http://www.myspace.com/exxplorerband


----------



## coldsteal2

perfect stage setup!


----------



## coldsteal2

steelhorse said:


> Dude I love that VM! And there's the EJ signature all proud and stuff.



They are so photogenic!


----------



## coldsteal2

Coolguy said:


> Marshall JVM410H & 1960A Cab
> 
> I love all those knobs.



Very cool looking,..........lots of knobs!


----------



## coldsteal2

faze said:


> This is my 1997 limited addition Plexi with Marshall custom 425A Cab



beautiful


----------



## steelhorse

faze your stuff is off the chain, someone here obviously loves the anniversary models, and yet another loves tons o' knobs!

Love your setup too Explorer!


----------



## llll

i love the 97 white plexi


----------



## RED4100

My Limited Edition 4100


----------



## steelhorse

Nice rig and cool forum handle red!


----------



## coldsteal2

WOW thats a rare amp! very nice, i have seen
red amps but not with checkerboard!!


----------



## jtm-series player

llll said:


> [/IMG]



this is probably the reason why I can't get my hands
neither on a 30th nor a 25th jubilee! 

leave some of them for us bro!


----------



## steelhorse

If you have 6 grand USD you can buy your very own SJ 2555 Full stack!

RARE MARSHALL 2555 100w SILVER JUBILEE FULL STACK MINTY - eBay (item 120322146916 end time Oct-29-08 00:56:46 PDT)


----------



## jtm-series player

steelhorse said:


> If you have 6 grand USD you can buy your very own SJ 2555 Full stack!
> 
> RARE MARSHALL 2555 100w SILVER JUBILEE FULL STACK MINTY - eBay (item 120322146916 end time Oct-29-08 00:56:46 PDT)



oh yeah! food is overrated anyway...!


----------



## RED4100

here are some other toys in the garage jcm800 2203, the limited red jcm900,5150II,tiny terror,and a thinderverb 50


----------



## coldsteal2

Nice combination there!!


----------



## Eag

My latest score, a '78 JMP 2203:

















My other babies, Vintage Modern 2x12 combo and '84 JCM 800 4010 combo:


----------



## Kendall124

Here's a pic of Ampenstein ver2.0, I replaced the big EL34 100/100 monobloc with the smaller El84 20/20. Loaded some old 2x12 slants with 75's and 30's. Much easier to transport by myself. And yes, 4x12's are used when needed. The second pic is a preview of my "top secret" experimental rig. I'm going to use this in my apartment and time the local police to see how quick they get here after I hit the first chord. All in the name of science of course.
God I love this thread.


----------



## steelhorse

Very nice setup Kendall!


----------



## mick x

here's a pair of 30th Ann. 6101 LE's. 2 of 500. Who has the other 498?


----------



## SinistrousMosrite

My first "big boy" amp. Upgraded from a 15w practice amp, someone said it's like going straight from a Huffy with training wheels to a 1000cc racing motorcycle.

Reissue 1959 SLP, late '90s vintage, so no effects loop. Sounds good, but I'm gonna re-tube and bias for cheap insurance, maybe clip the bright cap like everyone recommends. Wanted that vintage '70s Marshall ROAR, but this will be a working amp, so no need to dick up a vintage one with gigging and hard use. I like the more aggressive, "gain-y" mid-70s tone anyway. Don't know why so many people crap all over the reissues. For a guy on a budget, it's a good way into the Marshall family, and it sounds good to me.

Cabs are a JCM-800 1960B and a newer 1960B with mono/stereo input. Piecemealed it from Craigslist and put the whole Stack together for less than $1500. Now I need to get a attenuator or other kind of volume control. I live in a airplane hangar, so neighbors are no big deal, but don't like wearing earplugs every time I crank up!


----------



## steelhorse

Nice rig!


----------



## jtm-series player

mick x said:


> here's a pair of 30th Ann. 6101 LE's. 2 of 500. Who has the other 498?



what the hell are you doing with 3 identical digital-les pauls? 

do you play through the notebook and then use the combos
as stereo monitors?


----------



## JTyson

Lennynero said:


> From Top to bottom:
> 
> Digitech IPS33B, Intelligent Pitch Shifter
> Digitech Studio Quad (v2)
> Drawer
> Boss GX 700
> Marshall JFX1
> Marshall JMP1
> Rack Interface (self built)
> 
> Both Digitech are used to create the "Shimmer" Sound, an attackless... kind of violinlike sound (more synthlike). often heard in some U2 songs.
> 
> The drawer... is not in the rack anymore, it's place was taken by a rackmixer (Rane SM26) that mixes the shimmersound and the "normal" guitar signal (pics will follow... asap  (right now I am moving, thoiugh it will take some time).
> 
> Basis for my sound is the JMP1, in conjunction with the Boss GX700 (imagine it to be countless Boss Pedals in one Rack Space), latter allows me to put FX before and after the Preamp (plus: the distrotion/overdrive Module works analouge).
> 
> The JFX1 (the only multi-fx built by Marshall) is used for some chorus/delay sounds in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, some other stuff in here too:
> 
> In the single space rack you can see a Roland GP8, an old Multi-FX unit, but superb sound (though it only devlievers 8 FX,... but 6 of them are analouge).
> 
> Then, top to bottom
> 
> marshall JMP1 (preamp)
> Boss GX700,
> rocktron Patchmate
> Drawer (this time with some pedals, mounted were:
> 
> Boss CH1 (chorus)
> Boss AC2 (Acoustic simulator)
> Boss PQ4 (parametric EQ)
> Boss OC2 (Octave)
> Ibanez LoFi7
> Marshall Shredmaster
> 
> Marshall EL84 20/20 Power Amp
> Rack interface
> Korg A3
> 
> The Patchmate is a Looper System, that is controlled via MIDI, which offers 9 Loops, so you can add your pedals into that loop. Which each preset you program which Loop is active (and the Devide is in the signal chain) or not.
> 
> Well, poweramp should be self-explaining.. the rackinterface does provide some units with power, puts together power and midicalbe for my pedalboard (no picture..... sorry) and a fed thru.
> 
> The Korg A3 is (yet another) Multi FX, providing some "special" sounds.
> 
> An idea of the signal chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, only minor changes, the Boss AC2 is in the back of the rack, the other 5 pedals weren't in that setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I had the Rocktron Patchmate, I used an Ibanez EPP400 as MIDI-Looper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite simple.... at that time I used an Graphic EQ before the powerwamp... actually the picture was taken, when I stopped using it (the flat setting says all  ). I used that when I tried to make the sound "fit" to the location.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I use a Roland FC200 MIDI Board to control that stuff, with an additional Expressionpedal controlling the Volume of "Shimmer".


Hey, I've still got a GP-8 that I'm still using, mostly for chorus, phasing, and some delay. Kinda funny to see someone else with one. Rock On


----------



## JTyson

/Volumes/Record HD/DSC02750_2.jpg Heres a few, 1 is missing from the pic, a JCM800 is being modded at the moment. Click on the pic to enlarge it


----------



## dcooper830

JTyson said:


> Hey, I've still got a GP-8 that I'm still using, mostly for chorus, phasing, and some delay. Kinda funny to see someone else with one. Rock On



Yeah I love the old Roland GP-8s!!! They have a really big warm sound to 'em. I use mine for chorus, delay, and phase shifter.


----------



## JTyson

JTyson said:


> /Volumes/Record HD/DSC02750_2.jpg Heres a few, 1 is missing from the pic, a JCM800 is being modded at the moment. Click on the pic to enlarge it


----------



## JTyson

Hey, thats some sweet chicken pickin, I cant play a lick of that stuff. You actually have to be able to play, to play that


----------



## kev93_10

Howdie!

First post, so here's my JVM in action and a quick diagram to show my setup.

Kev


----------



## pinto79

Here's my heads:

JCM 800:






Rhoads:






I don't have any pics yet of my 1960A
And you all know what Ed the Compressor looks like...


----------



## JTyson

Wow, that R-R head is SWWEEEET ! How do you like it?


----------



## drolaw

Here are my Marshall's.

DSL50
TSL100


----------



## pinto79

JTyson said:


> Wow, that R-R head is SWWEEEET ! How do you like it?



It's pretty awesome. Loud as hell. I dare say louder then my 800.

I'm still learning to tweak it and getting speakers to match up with it nicely. I'm waiting on a pair of Greenbacks to complete my 4x12. I will definately be posting the results.


----------



## wrathchild1




----------



## Alex

New cab.


----------



## steelhorse

Beautiful Alex!


----------



## Fender Strat

Alex said:


> New cab.



Looks really nice! How do you like the Slash head?


----------



## brett octane




----------



## Riffraff




----------



## steelhorse

Nice amps Brett & Riff!


----------



## Onza_Jk

GIG WITH TSL100-1960A



[/QUOTE]


NICE LOl, so thats what marshalls will be like in 2081 ???
;P


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

to all who posted there pics of there gear , VERY NICE !!!!!

i have not said it in a while but ................."THANK GOD FOR JIM" !


----------



## Stymie13

Alright... I'm hopping on. Here's my '98 DSL 100.


----------



## DragonSarc

Stymie13 said:


> Alright... I'm hopping on. Here's my '98 DSL 100.



where did you get the grill on the front kinda cool !!! you should put a marshall logo on the front with that grill it will look even coolerrrrrrrr


----------



## Stymie13

Thanks. I love being able to see the warm glow of the tubes. I custom cut the front and rear grills from some stock I found at work. I relocated the reverb tank to the top of the cabinet over the preamp tubes, and voila! My own custom look. The logo does look great on the grill, but for now I'm enjoying people not knowing exactly what it is.


----------



## WrenchDevil6




----------



## steelhorse

Cool wrench!

How do you like it?


----------



## WrenchDevil6

steelhorse said:


> Cool wrench!
> 
> How do you like it?



Like? What is this, "like", that you speak of?

I love this amp. Then again, I love Marshall amps. So...

I can dial in pretty much any sound from roughly 1968 on. I'm running straight into the head as of right now, but there's room for an EQ and it is on its way. No need for an OD with this amp. I'm not sure if I'm going to try one or not. Also, I'll probably switch to green baskets or something along those lines. I'd really like to put some EVM12L's in the cab though and see just how awesome those are.

The possibilities are endless. Now I'm saving for a 1959RR.


----------



## steelhorse

I didn't know I posed a trick question.

All I can say is that if you have anything other than 5881's in the power circuit you need to pay particularly close attention to the plate voltage because they can wind up seriously under biased if not.

I wound up selling mine but it is a great amp.


----------



## WrenchDevil6

Yeah, I saw that you had sold yours. I was holding out to get yours as well, and was looking forward to running this beast in stereo with a twin. That'd be the sheeeeee-it. 

I'm running stock Marshall pre-amp tubes with Svetlana EL34's in it. Ordering the high gain kit(E34L's) from Eurotubes, soon. Given that they are Svetlanas, I expect not to have the punch that I want, but I have not checked the voltage or the bias yet; having too much fun thrashing about.


----------



## Rypsolisti

pinto79 said:


> Rhoads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pics yet of my 1960A
> And you all know what Ed the Compressor looks like...



That 1959RR head is just beautiful! I would love to have one of those.


----------



## Shawn Fate

SLX


----------



## Big Vern

W/D/W TSL100 & 9005 

AVT150


----------



## Frank Axtell

Here's a photo of my Marshalls and strats. Two 1987 Marshall Silver Jubilee 100 watt heads, a HW 1959 Marshall 100 watt Super Lead reissue and a red 1976 JMP 2204 50 watt MK II.


----------



## Shawn Fate

your a sick man frank....


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Shawn Fate said:


> your a sick man frank....



if thats sick ?............................then infect me !!!!!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Big Vern said:


> W/D/W TSL100 & 9005
> 
> AVT150



i have always liked the mix of rack gear and heads and cabs , looks 
way cool , nice rig man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinto79

Rypsolisti said:


> That 1959RR head is just beautiful! I would love to have one of those.



Now if I could just dial it in....


----------



## WrenchDevil6

Is it that hard to dial in, or is it that you really have to be Randy to play through Randy's head?


----------



## radiomatts

This first one is my son last summer infront of a few of my beloved Marshalls






This is the one that got away...

Marshall Amp Forum - radiomatts's Album: My son and my Marshalls - Picture


----------



## radiomatts

drolaw said:


> Here are my Marshall's.
> 
> DSL50
> TSL100



Being a hardcore KISS fan, I'm jealous. Off topic, and I apologize, but how is that Paul Stanley model Randall head? He's using them on his solo DVD that was shot here in Chicago. It didn't sound bad for a solid state amp.


----------



## Doomhawk

marshall full stack.....


----------



## gbtommasi




----------



## coldsteal2

Doomhawk said:


> marshall full stack.....



Thats beautiful!



at the same time its making me nervous


----------



## pinto79

WrenchDevil6 said:


> Is it that hard to dial in, or is it that you really have to be Randy to play through Randy's head?



Well, my chops certainly aren't on par with Randy's and this amp doesn't hide ANYTHING...

I found recently when I had the opportunity that not using the Power Soak and getting some real volume out of it helped. I finally heard what I knew it was capable of.

Tone heaven it really is now that I have truely experienced it.

It's weird to dial in due to the design of the amp, and I had to change the first preamp tube to soften the edge a bit.

I'm definately happy that I bought it tho.


----------



## NoTalent-AllHeart

My ears are still ringing


----------



## carnada

Big Vern said:


> W/D/W TSL100 & 9005
> 
> AVT150


man thats pretty orgasmic!

So where would you plug in the guitar?


----------



## carnada

Onza_Jk said:


>




[/QUOTE]
IRON MAIDEN TRIBUTE BAND YEAH!

Im in one too, the only difference is that I use a fender amp haha


----------



## coldsteal2

trippy lights!~


----------



## bonzo2

89 JCM 800 2203 Lead and a JCM 900 1960 Lead Series Cab


----------



## Leo27

DSL50 & G-Flex


----------



## jtm-series player

finally I collected all my amps from the rehearsal rooms: 

the first pic is my prior amps including the MF-stack I didn't like -
the second one is my current collection including my beloved jtm's
and a silver jubilee 2558 combo.
the 3rd pic is what *I* call a fullstack!!!
jtm600 green: clean
jtm312 green: light crunch
jtm312 red: heavy crunch
jtm600 red: singin' lead


I'm not ashamed posting this here - all of you
are at least as crazy as I am


----------



## WrenchDevil6

Why are there no speakers in that Jube combo? Just using the head? I bet Vintageheadbox.com could build you a really nice gray tolex'd head for it.


----------



## janarn

Plexi, Plexi, Plexi and Plexi


----------



## jtm-series player

WrenchDevil6 said:


> Why are there no speakers in that Jube combo? Just using the head? I bet Vintageheadbox.com could build you a really nice gray tolex'd head for it.



I got it without speakers. there is already one original
'marshall G12 16ohms vintage by celestion' in it, but
I am still searching for a second one! do you by chance
have one for sale?


----------



## WrenchDevil6

Nope.


----------



## JimmyZ91164

Cool forum.
I bought my Marshall 1959 Super lead 100 for about $50.00 back in 1980.It was used as a church PA.Friends of the family sold it to me.I almost died when he took it out of the garage to sell it to me.I was 16.Anyhow,it needed work.It was not until years later until I bought some cabs and had it repaired.New transformer and tubes.I do not think it sounds right yet after all these years.I will post some info,maybe get a date on this thing?Guessing 1968.That is my son with his new jackson.There is a Sovtek MIG 100 on the left.Also a sweet amp.That was found on a curb )
JimmyZ

Marshall Super lead 100 W ,Model 1959 
Serial no. SL/A 5644A


----------



## colin66

used to have a jmp-1 going into a 20/20 power amp and 1936A 2x12 cab

now have this - marshall artiste 50w and 1960tv 4x12 cab:






though, that'll be up on ebay in a few weeks, need to pay off my loan and buy a car!


----------



## rockinr0ll

gbtommasi said:


>



What kind of cab and speakers is that? I have a feeling you have the best all around set up because of the quality and size. Nice effects I would love to try it out some time, no one I find carries it.


----------



## dook

VM 2266C and a Studio 15 (which is currently on its way to me).


----------



## Rypsolisti

My current setup.


----------



## Shawn Fate




----------



## rockinr0ll

So you got the Bogner! How is it?


----------



## Shawn Fate

rockinr0ll said:


> So you got the Bogner! How is it?



Have not had it out of the box long, 1st thoughts.
The clean channel is dark sounding but bright at the same time without being scooped..kind of wierd and hard to describe,reminds me of Tool when they play clean parts.
dirty channel is a monster , I have to keep the gain way down.


----------



## Strat God




----------



## Shawn Fate

I dont know why but that big stuffed head cracked me up.
I would have moved it so it looks like it is coming out of the bass drum.
this may be the beer talking.


----------



## DragonSarc

just got the JVM and the bottom cab


----------



## dmnall

I just snapped some photos of my JCM 900 MK3 2100 Amp last night after getting my dig camera back from Canon *free repair on the ccd recall was great of them*! I just checked the guy I got the amp from did put some what could be either Sovtek or JJ ECC83 pre-amp tubes and Winged C EL34s for power tubes! Now I need to get a boost pedal to make the distortion even better! 






Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## vettahead




----------



## WrenchDevil6

dmnall said:


> I just snapped some photos of my JCM 900 MK3 2100 Amp last night after getting my dig camera back from Canon *free repair on the ccd recall was great of them*! I just checked the guy I got the amp from did put some what could be either Sovtek or JJ ECC83 pre-amp tubes and Winged C EL34s for power tubes! Now I need to get a boost pedal to make the distortion even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Charlie



Bet that's a thick sound through the GB's. I've ran the ZW-44 OD through my MkIII and have found that when I dial up the gains, the amp produces fatter tones than what the ZW-44 can produce. The ZW does aid in some hellalong sustain, however, so I use it as a boost; which, IMO, is what it does best anyway.


----------



## dmnall

WrenchDevil6 said:


> Bet that's a thick sound through the GB's. I've ran the ZW-44 OD through my MkIII and have found that when I dial up the gains, the amp produces fatter tones than what the ZW-44 can produce. The ZW does aid in some hellalong sustain, however, so I use it as a boost; which, IMO, is what it does best anyway.



WrenchDevil, 
Running through the GB's is a thick sound and I love how it sounds! Thank you for recommending the mxr 108 *10 band EQ*, I am running it through the FX Loop and damn it has improved the tone and distortion a lot more. My Strat sounds like a metal guitar *hot rails can produce some nice distortion once the amp is dialed in*.. Let's see I have tried the following pedals this weekend *Seymour Duncan Twin Tube Mayhem, Krank OD krankshaft, Krank Metal, Digitech Metal and Digitech RP70* I had them on loan from Instrumental Music in Santa Barbara... I took back the 2 kranks the SD Mayhem *just made the sound really muddy and changed the amp*. I called up Guitar Center in Oxnard, Cali and went there tonight and picked up the MXR 108 and played with the settings, I was blown away about how awesome it woke up the gain and made it a lot crunchier! Now the kid working at GC recommended me to get an Ibanez TS808 tube screamer and he said not get a ds1 or even the TS9 or TS9x as he said these were more distortion then overdrive... So what is your recommendation?? Since you were spot on with the EQ.. 

The ZW pedal sounds like it works pretty good. I just know one thing, distortion pedals sucks compared to using the amp distortion, and I have dialed in some pretty close to Acid Bath tones.. Now I am getting pretty damned close to having the more versatile death metal tone here! If I can get closer to Bodom, it would be heaven! 

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## WrenchDevil6

Actually, outside of a hotrodded DS-1 and the ZW-44, I really can't recommend pedals. The TS808 gets quite a bit of support from the Marshall community, but I can only pass that word along as I have no experience with it. You may find this funny, but another 10 Band out front works for me, Kerry King (before the 2203KK), and others here on the forums. 

While I understand that you may be skeptical and not really want to invest in another EQ pedal when you feel that you may be able to get a better tone with an OD pedal, you may want to borrow another EQ and see exactly what you can get from it.

Glad I could help you with your sound.

HTH,

Wrench


----------



## psphill27

Here's my new JCM 900 MkIII with 1960 lead cabinet. A nice new addition to my Marshall collection...BTW...I can't figure out how to put this images in in large size. Anyone have any tips on how to make that happen? You can PM me if you do.


----------



## dmnall

WrenchDevil6 said:


> Actually, outside of a hotrodded DS-1 and the ZW-44, I really can't recommend pedals. The TS808 gets quite a bit of support from the Marshall community, but I can only pass that word along as I have no experience with it. You may find this funny, but another 10 Band out front works for me, Kerry King (before the 2203KK), and others here on the forums.
> 
> While I understand that you may be skeptical and not really want to invest in another EQ pedal when you feel that you may be able to get a better tone with an OD pedal, you may want to borrow another EQ and see exactly what you can get from it.
> 
> Glad I could help you with your sound.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> Wrench



WrenchDevil,
That does not sound like a bad idea especially when the mrx was only 120 compared to a ts808 reissue is 180, so I think the extra eq might be better! Thank you for the recommendation as it seems to be a great idea unless the hotrodded ds1 would work, but I will see if I can borrow another mxr 108 to see how it does with 2 eqs on it! I noticed that the guy at gc said to run the eq in front of the guitar because he said going through the fx loop will bypass the preamp which I think on that issue he was talking out his rear end! Otherwise I still use the eq on the preamp from the front of the amp along with the mxr and it sounds great and still be able to use both! 

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## PhattaDatta

jmp jcm


----------



## neilrocks25

This is my current set up















An old set up I had to sell last year


----------



## jgab

Here is my JCM 800 2204 and my RIC 330.
They are an odd match, but I really like the sound because the RIC is bright and the 2204 is a little dark. My 2204 sounds awesome with V3 and V4 = Seimens EL34, V3 = Tungsol 12ax7, V2 = EI ECC83 and V1 = Seimen ECC83. 1960a with four G12-65 Celestions. As a Canadian, I really love my Canadian 2204.


----------



## btomlinson

By far the best one yet! The Ric is perfect.


----------



## radioheadlol

Haven't been here recently. Here's my current collection






'68 Super Lead (my favorite)
'73 Super Bass
'72 Super Lead






'69 50 watt. (tolex was stripped, but I'm having it recovered soon)






'92 6101






'94 6100LM


----------



## gtrman

I finally managed to get my three heads in the same location so I took a few pics ...













And this is how my JCM800 sounds like live:
YouTube


----------



## Busher




----------



## VintageTone

Wow my rig is so weak,
i can't wait till i can afford my 
first tube amp, gunna get a second hand marshall head and cab

anyway here it is:





(Sorry for the fuzzy picture)


----------



## testataecassa

Hello everybody from Italy. I just started visiting this forum, coming from the italian marshall forum Marshall Italia :: Index ... stay tuned.

my nick is testataecassa that stands for headandcab 

my current gear:
Gibson Les Paul Standard, 1991, bare knuckle the mule PU
Gibson Les Paul Studio AW, 2005, duncan custom custom and Alnico II Pro PU
2!!! Orange Tiny Terrors, with 7025 and 5751 tubes
Orange PPC112
Marshall JMP 2204 MKII, Sorasio one of a kind wire mod, 1977
Marshall 1960A, with Heritage G12M
zvex SHO
LAA-Custom Fried Chicken
Warwick Corvette $$ NT5

some photos:













and some past gear:


----------



## maiden666

*MARSHALL AVTX275 COMBO*




SOME PAST AMPS AS WELL AND MY NEW MUSICMAN,i only play in house now so the avtx275 is mega


----------



## cooljuk

A very modest setup compared to some of yours. It's mean as all hell though!


----------



## JamesD




----------



## coldsteal2

purdy light!


----------



## Jesstaa

My JCM 900 Hi Gain Dual Reverb 100watt head, lovely thing, got blown tubes atm, gonna chuck in some KT77s tomorrow possibly. Just hoping they actually work like Eurotubes told me they would (The amp came with 5881's).

I need to get some 4x12's for it, and then I wouldn't mind an original 1980's JCM 800 (Not a fan of reissues).
But I've still got a long way to go for that... Still don't even have a job (I'm only 14 lol)


----------



## Rizzo

1982 JCM 800 Anniversary Series






Here with my new guitar, an Edwards Les Paul Custom


----------



## gregphil

Main and practice amps:


----------



## BluesRocker

JCM 900 4500 Half stack i am going to retolex it...bought it used and it was roughed up...tolexing the head in red snakeskin and the cab in black snake skin..post pics when done


----------



## DSL 50




----------



## cooljuk

8 posts later and I have a new one. Marshalls are a helluva drug.


----------



## Goshawk

Here is my JTM 45 '89 RI.


----------



## Dave B

JMP-1 great for direct recording.


----------



## testataecassa

Goshawk said:


> Here is my JTM 45 '89 RI.




turretboard amps are always so attractive...


----------



## DAWSUB

Vba 400 + boogie cab ,and 1978 Jmp 1992 superbass mk2 
= 2x 12 cab


----------



## nofearfactor

Decided to run my cabinets side by side instead of in a stack.The pingpong delays and chorus patches sound freakier this way.Plus easier to put a mic on each cab.


----------



## Vintager12

Here she is:


----------



## rockinr0ll

Has anyone ever put a rack on top of the head?

I just noticed that my rack fits nicely on top of my head and I just don't want it to fall off and break...


----------



## cooljuk

rockinr0ll said:


> Has anyone ever put a rack on top of the head?
> 
> I just noticed that my rack fits nicely on top of my head and I just don't want it to fall off and break...




Check out the "Your Set Up" thread.

Looks like plenty of people do that.


----------



## rockinr0ll

O thanks, I just want to make sure it's safe. I also don't want to damage the head. It's nice to have the rack where you can see it but it's not worth it if things get damaged!


----------



## testataecassa

oh my god, I personally would not dare to put the rack over the head. for heating issues and also because I would be afraid the rack could possibly ruin over the floor.

I always prefer to put the head over the rack...


----------



## rockinr0ll

Unfortunately it doesn't fit.

I usually keep it on the floor.

Edit: I guess I'll just keep it there to be safe.


----------



## customwhite

Hello!

Here's my gear:


----------



## Mickey Shane

Hi, I'm new. I didn't take a shot of my pedalboard, so I shouldn't post in the big rig thread (yet). Here's my 1987x at the gig last night:


----------



## BluesRocker




----------



## coldsteal2




----------



## woodddj

my jcm 900 DR 4500 and a mc212 cab with v30's


----------



## SGed




----------



## Marshallhead

The sublime (66 JTM45/100)and the ridiculous (2000 series 250 Watter), side by side, underneath that the Holy Grail from over 45 years ago...


----------



## rockinr0ll

That's a hot cab!


----------



## ledfree

Here's some pics of my 1978 JMP 2150 1x12 100w combo.


----------



## dkbarnwell

Hey All, 

Thanks for letting me show my rig!

(2) VM #2466
JCM #2555
#425A Cab
#1960 A/V Cab


----------



## p0ss3s3d

Hi everyone,

First post.

My current favourite Marshall the HUGE!!!




...MS-2C - actually sounds half decent in all fairness!!!


----------



## rich88uk

Marshall JVM 205c
Fender Billy Corgan Stratocaster
Fender USA standard 2002 telecaster
Fender Jag-stang
(all stock)
EHX small clone
EHX flanger hoax
EHX little big muff


----------



## p3dsman

Hello all! Glad to be part of this great forum! Looking forward to meeting you all. Here is my equipment arsenal in this photo:

Marshall DSL100 (JCM2000) w/ MC412A/B Cabs, Full Stack
MXR ZW44 Overdrive
Dunlop ZW45 Wah
Zakk Wylde Bulls Eye Les Paul w/ EMG 81-85's




.


----------



## dmnall

Well here is pics I took last night of the SL-X!!





















Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## GoodLad

Here's my rig


----------



## Slick Joe




----------



## DragonSarc

another view of my rig  hows this for main speaker for HT


----------



## superdrag81

Info in sig


----------



## MGSchindel

http://s896.photobucket.com/albums/ac164/mgschindel/?action=view&current=guitargearjunk0023.jpg&newest=1


----------



## rockinr0ll

DragonSarc said:


> another view of my rig  hows this for main speaker for HT



Looking good!


----------



## Jesstaa

MGSchindel said:


> Amps n junk picture by mgschindel - Photobucket



Shit dude. Hate to have alot of amps.


----------



## MGSchindel

Jesstaa said:


> Shit dude. Hate to have alot of amps.



I can't post up the other ones, this is the marshall forum


----------



## rockinr0ll

Love to have those amps!


----------



## Jesstaa

MGSchindel said:


> I can't post up the other ones, this is the marshall forum



But I saw a Mesa in there.


----------



## MGSchindel

Jesstaa said:


> But I saw a Mesa in there.



The mesas are always sneaking into my marshall room to hang out with the cool amps...

I threw some more pics of junk in the photobucket 

Respect to Todd Langner, THE marshall modder, his seasick green DCP-1 preamps can't be beat for thrash and metal...and are the preamp circuit he loaded into the marshall amps of many of the great metal acts of the 80s and 90s...AND he is THE inventor and designer of the ADA MP-1 preamp!


----------



## tgifntx

Wow!
You guys have some righteous equipment!!!
I'm like some of the other folks... 
This is my mini mess.


----------



## Mickey Shane

I grabbed another 1960 cab for nostalgic reasons:


----------



## marantz1300

76 Super Lead. Loud as Hell.


----------



## nosignal

Here is my new 19879 JMP Super Lead, this amp replaced my recently sold jcm2000 dsl. I don't think I could be happier with my amp setup right now. 
Everyones amps are lookin killer!


----------



## John Vasco

Just found this forum. This is my first post. Here I am in February 1971 playing through a 1970(year) 1959 100w head and 1960 & 1960B 4x12 cabs.





Another view, April 1972





Note that the castors were removed from the top cab. Reason? Poor quality. Over time they began to buckle and would eventually break, so they were taken off once the cabs had been wheeled in to the venue.


nosignal, that's a 1970 Standard.


----------



## Jesstaa

Lol, the 70's =D


----------



## MGSchindel

Georgeous pics of a sweet stack, Mr. Vasco! The red tolex and gray cloth is brilliant. I can't believe it's been forty years. That blue sweater is tits, too, had one just like it, no lie! Thank you for sharing the awesome pics!

Also Congrats on the new-to-you JMP head, nosignal!!!! I love my 1978, 79 and 80 JMP 2203 heads. Probably my favorite amps, along with one of my JCM800 2203s, a 1983 that just sounds brutal and fat. You running EL34s? The USA spec of that amp came to these shores with GE6550A's, an awesome and brutal but very different sounding tube some love and some hate in a Marshall.

Cheers!


----------



## 1923C owner

Just got the 1923C yesterday.........
Love it.........


----------



## Shaulin

My Marshall JCM800 2203KK w/ 1960 cab


----------



## Jae

Here's my Marshall!

This is a 1987x reissue. Nice amp for what I play.
The cabinet is a 4X12 1960 BC (base classic), was hard to find.

The amp to the left, which is hard to see is a year 1978 JMP Master Lead. The amp works fine, but the knobs were replaced when I got it.

The guitar on the left is a Frankenstrat replica I made.

enjoy.


----------



## rockinr0ll

John Vasco said:


> Just found this forum. This is my first post. Here I am in February 1971 playing through a 1970(year) 1959 100w head and 1960 & 1960B 4x12 cabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view, April 1972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the castors were removed from the top cab. Reason? Poor quality. Over time they began to buckle and would eventually break, so they were taken off once the cabs had been wheeled in to the venue.
> 
> 
> nosignal, that's a 1970 Standard.



I'll take 2 thank you... hell give me 4.


----------



## Laurent

Hello, here my 2203KK and my Vixen custom


----------



## jamesbreese

Is it just me, or is looking at all of these pictures like porn. I could look at pics of these Marshall beauties all day.


----------



## Jesstaa

James, I agree with you, Marshalls are a nice sight.

And Laurent, you're a Kerry King kinda guy aren't you? That whole picture screams Kerry King. Nice guitars too =D


----------



## Laurent

Thank you !!! I love SLAYER and Thrash metal.


----------



## gtrman

I am a JCM800 guy but I love how the KK sounds. I'll buy one if a can get one at a decent price ...
Looks good !!


----------



## coldsteal2

John Vasco said:


> Just found this forum. This is my first post. Here I am in February 1971 playing through a 1970(year) 1959 100w head and 1960 & 1960B 4x12 cabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nosignal, that's a 1970 Standard.



I had a red Marshall in 73, and in 74 i got another one, but had white nameplate and
were Super Basses, but didnt have red cabs, loved those amps.
I would use a Marshall for mids and highs, and a solid state for low end.


----------



## rorschach

New member here, thought I'd share.




AVT150H/AVT412





JCM2000 DSL100/1960A(JCM900) The head's cherry but the cab had seen some serious battle before I acquired it. Sounds good though.


----------



## Jesstaa

Cold, you look like you tore it up in the day lol, did you enjoy it? Cause I had to miss out =(


----------



## liamlw




----------



## DragonSarc

jamesbreese said:


> Is it just me, or is looking at all of these pictures like porn. I could look at pics of these Marshall beauties all day.



same here i got to change my under pants every page


----------



## steelhorse

Laurent said:


> Hello, here my 2203KK and my Vixen custom



Good to see another Bernie Rico Jr. player here.


----------



## Australian

Love the mojo SG. Do you still have it?


----------



## corey from doomshade

This is my rig. 1969 Marshall Major. 2x Marshall JCM800 1510 Cabs. Washburn 6-String Bass. It's loud. Cheers from Kansas City and Doomshade


----------



## corey from doomshade

John Vasco said:


> Just found this forum. This is my first post. Here I am in February 1971 playing through a 1970(year) 1959 100w head and 1960 & 1960B 4x12 cabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view, April 1972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the castors were removed from the top cab. Reason? Poor quality. Over time they began to buckle and would eventually break, so they were taken off once the cabs had been wheeled in to the venue.
> 
> 
> nosignal, that's a 1970 Standard.


 Nice rig, not to mention that Tommy Shaw haircut lololol. I remember (most of) those days. Rock on


----------



## Landshark

My JCM 2000 TSL, GIbson Les Paul Studio, and Schecter S-1 Elite.


----------



## Australian

my 800's


----------



## gemather

look there


----------



## limetwist

Doomhawk said:


> heres a couple of mine. minus about ten more cabs...but you get the idea.



Hi Doomhawk, Im trying to find some info on a marshall amp & head, a friend of mine has. It looks similiar to yours ... the yellow/ gold tone.. and I have the height, width, length, maybe you could tell me which cabinet it is in this pic, and answer my questions? 
Here is the post I posted today, in the forum :

Hi, I need to find out what exactly my friend has... It is a yellow Marshall ( i think 100w )amp straight cab, ( not black ) says 1960B, he had it since the 1980's. He got it used, but Im not sure if it is a 1980's or earlier?sIZE IS 29 X 15 X 29 . Every search I find a black one, not one that looks like this with the yellow or fawn or gold color ( whatever it is called ). 

His head is a BLACK MK II lead 50 watt 2050w. He called this a shortstack, with the lower cab 1960b straight. 

I dont know if this was originally a set, or 2 mismatched pieces he used. 

It is now in deep storage, since the 1980's, so I cant get any more info like photos, or if a certain mark is on it, I dont think. 

I'm trying to find a photo of the 1960b in this yellow/gold color, and the year it is from. I am also trying to find the value for both the head and the cab. ( Its not for sale, he would never ever sell. ) 

Thank you 
(ps, people have asked me if it had a colored trim red/orange/purple, but no it looks like the ones in your pic here....


----------



## jojo

New to the forum. I just purchased this


----------



## DragonSarc

heres my new bedroom amp replaced my MG15DFX and I must say this amp is freakin awesome!!! I tested my buddies MG100DFX and the AVT100 blows it out of the water go hybrid!!!!!!!!






I replaced the preamp tube stock to a Hi-Gain JJ 12ax7 which gave it more Growwwwlllllllll


----------



## Mike B

Finally got my '79 JMP 2203 in superb condition!


----------



## pinto79

I added this to my arsenal a little while ago:






I have installed a new logo onto the cabinet since this pic was taken.


----------



## iwanarok

Hello,
Dropped in to ask a few questions! I just got a Marshall 1987x. And, so far, the only way to get the tone I want is to crank it up. And, it is F!@#$&*K'in LOUD! Is there a way to get that Marshall SWEEEEETness, without making my ears bleed? HELP?


----------



## Australian

Iwanarok use an attenuator


----------



## iwanarok

Yeah! I've been googling pretty hard trying to figure it out! Scanning these forums, and such. It looks like half the community says; "MOD, MOD, MOD"! And, the other half says;"Don't f!@#$k up your amp! GET AN ATTENUATOR"! I think the attenuator is the most viable answer! Thanx!


----------



## p0ss3s3d

Mike B: MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Juicy amp.. ect ect

How old is the Cab?


----------



## iwanarok

The head is a 2001 1987x, and the cab is a 2005 1960B Vintage! Thanx!


----------



## DAWSUB

liamlw said:


>



Thats a beauty !!! i got a 1978 SB Mk2 also . They are the Daddy


----------



## siav

Here is mine, the other one, the 2555sl is in an other location


----------



## rich88uk

any one else think this should be a sticky??


----------



## marantz1300

Both my Marshalls. 76 Super Lead and 03 MS-2.


----------



## iwanarok

"LIMETWIST" Can I sleep in your basement? 

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L.


----------



## Marshall Madness

Here are my pride and joys. 2 MG100HDFX, MG15MSIIZW, MG30FX, and 1959RR I love all of them!!!


----------



## mootafarcar

http://

 ME & MY JVM , 1960A WITH CUSTOM GRILLE CLOTH & 1960B


----------



## MogHoz

Hey everybody. I'm Mog, been perusing the forum for several months now. I love Marshalls and I always enjoy reading the various threads here.

I finally remembered to take a current photo of my rig for this thread. Not that it's anything special. It's a stock '87 2204, running Electro-Harmonix 34s, through a homemade 2x12 cab (facing the wall), half sealed, half open-back, running 75 watt Celestions. The Strat is Warmoth parts, loaded with DiMarzios, pedals are a Boss tuner and Compressor (used as a boost), and a reissue Phase 90.

Like I said, nothing special, I like to keep things simple. And it's been sounding sweet lately! Photo was taken at The Sunset Grille, Annandale Va.


----------



## Allterr

Here are mine.....


----------



## siav

gemather said:


> look there



Interesting...
Your 900 seems to be moded huh?
What about the rack in the bottom? What rocktron is that?


----------



## MikeJSchmidt

2 Marshall JCM Slash heads
2 Furman power conditioners
Korg tuner
Sennheiser wireless
Dunlop crybaby rack unit
Seymour Duncan boost pedal
2 rack space drawer for spare stuff


----------



## Hayride13

In our makeshift rehearsal space...


----------



## siav

MikeJSchmidt said:


> 2 Marshall JCM Slash heads
> 2 Furman power conditioners
> Korg tuner
> Sennheiser wireless
> Dunlop crybaby rack unit
> Seymour Duncan boost pedal
> 2 rack space drawer for spare stuff



WOW  that rocks!
Where did you get your crybaby rack?


----------



## siav

Here is my setting without my JCM Slash half stack


----------



## johnnycom




----------



## johnnycom

How did you get a big picture posted? Mine was just a thumbnail...


----------



## Procter2812

My other les paul is in the case recovering from the broken neck job haha


----------



## johnnycom

Here are my Marshalls----Marshalls rock!! Cab is a JCM 900 1960B. I figured out how to post big pictures.


----------



## lakehaus




----------



## testataecassa

marshall JTM45 added to my personal collection!!!


----------



## thrawn86

Here's my stash:
2002 DSL 401
2002 Gibson Les Paul Studio (Silver, not Pewter)
2003 PRS Santana SE

Not Pictured: My 1960b, Digitech RP200, and EH Holy Grail.

I love my stuff. And it may not look like much, but as Han Solo says: "She's got it where it counts." (Plus I own it outright which helps! )


----------



## telemans

I just got this 1977 JMP 100 watt master volume amp - its all original - in fawn color -


----------



## Fabio




----------



## Velt017

And a family shot






New guy to the forum, I figured you'd all want to see what I'm rockin'


----------



## telemans

I found a 1977 fawn cab to match the 77 JMP amp


----------



## Marshallhead

One of mine. Bit of a restoration job required but came up looking good.


----------



## george76

Marshallhead said:


> One of mine. Bit of a restoration job required but came up looking good.





a 62? where did you get that?

or is it a home build?


----------



## swack100

ant1981 said:


>





You'r ready to blow the house down


----------



## Jesstaa

george76 said:


> a 62? where did you get that?
> 
> or is it a home build?



Didn't they do a reissue?


----------



## janarn

New info about early Marshall history:

The official Marshall history is perhaps one year to early.
No amps were made in '62. Earliest amps were made late '63.

Chech the Plexi Palace forum, where one of the guys that made 
the first Marshalls tells the story.


----------



## Jesstaa

janarn said:


> New info about early Marshall history:
> 
> The official Marshall history is perhaps one year to early.
> No amps were made in '62. Earliest amps were made late '63.
> 
> Chech the Plexi Palace forum, where one of the guys that made
> the first Marshalls tells the story.



Wasn't the very first 'Marshall' made in '62, for the doors or something. Not as a company thing, but just Jim Marshall, which was the same model amp as pictured above?


----------



## janarn

Jim Marshall didn't make any amps, he just sold them.

And Ken who is a guest host at the Plexi Palace forum,
was one of the guys that made and tested the amp late '63.

That means that there's only a few '63 amps out there.
The rest is '64 and later.


----------



## george76

according to the marshall book there are only two of those amps in existance. (the one pictured by marshallhead above.) they were a prototype. perhaps now there are three in existance?


----------



## janarn

The problem is that it's a lot of information in Doyles book that's wrong,
and a lot of '62 and '63 amps has been sold on the vintage marked.

To complicate it all. A certain vintage dealer have "produced" a lot valuable
old Marshall amps. That is known as lashups, and some of them are really
well made out of old genuine parts.


----------



## Marshallhead

My amp chassis is original (albeit I had to replace lots of parts with period correct items), but that offset cab is from vintageheadbox.com, which I fitted with original grille cloth and handle (I asked Jerry to leave these off the build). Much more likely my amp would have had a regular JTM45 sized full white front box, and I just happen to have a suitable old naked box waiting to be refurbished in that particular scheme.

(Hi Jan, it's Tommie!)


----------



## george76

hmmm interesting. I wish he would update that book. wasnt he meant to do it in 2002 or something?

or at least someone else should come along and do a similar book that is upto date.

you cant trust all you read on the internet.


----------



## jupiter89

Just how do you add a pic to a thread ? Someone else asked and the response with the link added is not working.


----------



## rich88uk

i upload mine on to Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

set an account up, upload the pics on there then paste the picture link into the messgae bit on the forum


----------



## Froglips

Here is my new dream rig!


----------



## tomguitar1963

new today jcm 2000 dsl 401 thanx guys


----------



## superimposedmedia

My first Marshall


----------



## mlordin

My screaming rig 

Amp + 4x12 + Pedals (guitar > Boss TU-2 > Fulltone Clyde Deluxe > Boss CH-1 > Boss BF-3 > Ibanez TS9DX > Boss NS-2 > Boss DD-20 > Amp)


----------



## Jon Rambo




----------



## KickStart

New here, very old rig. Needs new speaker cab with nice speakers.


----------



## 68Plex

1968 JMP 50w Plexi - 100% Stock

1963 Gibson S.G. Jnr


----------



## selfblue

Has anyone ever seen a 1967 royal blue Marshall ??
any pics??


----------



## underliner6

Nice set-up


----------



## Sir Don

Mine are in my avatar.


----------



## ampman72

Heads, from left: '72 1987/T (custom white headbox), '71 1992, '74 1959, '72 1987, '74 1987
Cabs, top row: '71 1960A, '73 1960A, '72 1960A, '75 1960A
Cabs, bottom row : '70 1960A (white), bogner copy cab, '73 1960B, '74 1960B, '75 or '76 "Big M" 2412


----------



## underliner6

This is my DSl-100 and 1936 Cab. And couldn't have a perfect picture without my LP Classic.


----------



## underliner6

This is my DSL-100, 1936 Cab, and Gibson LP Classic


----------



## Bret138

...also trying to trade the Hot Rod Deville for an older (marshall of course) 4x12 if anyone in the NYC area is interested!


----------



## 00jett




----------



## jaek




----------



## Stylemaster

Doomhawk said:


> heres a couple of mine. minus about ten more cabs...but you get the idea.



I finally got my first Marshall and have been checking out a lot of stuff on this site. What a great thread this is. The photo above is one of my favorites. Something very cozy about it. Loud, but cozy...


----------



## rockinr0ll

Yeah, this thread is fun to browse. I'm going to join in on the fun and post some pictures soon.


----------



## RiverRatt

Nice photo, Stylemaster. I had a '79 cherry Custom that looked a lot like yours. Is #4 a routed Deluxe or a Standard?


----------



## rockinr0ll




----------



## Stylemaster

RiverRatt said:


> Nice photo, Stylemaster. I had a '79 cherry Custom that looked a lot like yours. Is #4 a routed Deluxe or a Standard?



RiverRatt, that was not my photo. I wish it was. Look again: I'm quoting Doomhawk. It's his stuff. I should be so lucky.


----------



## ken361

Shawn Fate said:


>



like the bogner over marshall? they sounds killer though


----------



## butrus

Hi Im new here and this is my gear


----------



## rockinr0ll

How do you like the PRS?


----------



## Stylemaster

butrus said:


> Hi Im new here and this is my gear



What is the wattage of the plant?


----------



## butrus

Well,
I love the PRS.Its CE24 made in 91.
And as far as the plant goes its not about the watts,but special powers


----------



## rockinr0ll

Sweet.


----------



## rockinr0ll

I'm trying to find one.


----------



## mlordin

Got a MB450H top with two MBC115 cabs for my home studio yesterday:


----------



## Stylemaster

I want to see more, please!


----------



## BarkinMarshall

http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/8685-fs-jcm2000-dsl-50-a.html


----------



## tarznamps

Here are a few of my heads and cabs:


----------



## Valentine Smith

Wow,

Tarzan are you a full time professional player? You must be a fulltime professional player.


----------



## tarznamps

I just like Tarz N Amps! Have a thing for Marshalls


----------



## wegman

I'll throw my hat in the ring. This is my "Marsnall"


----------



## custom53

Sorry about the crappy pics...

1977 100 watt cabinets and a 1977 JMP 2204 (with a 1987 tag on the back). I sold that head and replaced it with a 1980 JMP 2203. No pics of it yet...






Better pic...






JTM 45 Reissue Half Stack






Half of my practice area..






My extra Marshalls... (not really, but quite a collection. The guy has that many Vox amps too)


----------



## adodela

1969 Marshall Super Bass 100W Plexi Head 
for sale, btw..


----------



## Trick

1986


----------



## Gtrman58

Here is my JCM 2000 DSL 100 MLB Half Stack right out of the box !!!

Leg is my daughter's.....not mine!


----------



## Gtrman58

It took some digging but I finally found a pic or two of "Martha" my 1974 Super lead I bought new. Here I am with it and a 77 Lp 3 pu custom I used to own!


----------



## Adwex

bump


----------



## kramer.geetar

Ok, I'll play along


----------



## thrawn86

Custom cloth on the 602, Marty?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Yes it is. Marshall cane cloth. Hardest damn material I ever worked with to get it to look right. I bought that particular 602 from Musician's Friend in the KC area and it had a small hole in the black grille cloth. I do a lot of cabinet work and I had the exact cloth, but that would have been too easy. So I decided to make it tough and go with the cane cloth. I put a gold emblem on the amp as well. I get a lot of compliments on that amp. This is the one that has the JBL D123's in it and all NOS tubes including real Mullard xf2 EL34's.


----------



## thrawn86

I'm not really big on the vintage look, but that is trick. Definately looks good.


----------



## 00jett

>


Hey Marty what do think of the traynor ycs vs the tsl 100?? I used to have the YCS 50 head along side my DSL 50 for a while to see how they compared. I ended up selling the traynor, but it was a nice sounding head especially for price.
Nice Gear btw!


----------



## MartyStrat54

That Traynor is nice. Every bit as nice as the TSL. It actually is quieter and has better features. It can take more different types of power tubes versus the TSL, because the bias trim pot covers a wider range of bias. I'm keeping it. It's a keeper.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Marty, nice amps...what is the one next to the Traynor that says Custom Special?

Here's mine


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi,
I wanted to post pics of the amp I traded my Mesa Trip Rect for. A Marshall 6100LM. This is such a great amp. Sadly, even with the help of a few others ( thx Thrawn & Hot Tubes) I am to much of a tool to be able to get them posted. Great amp. Pics are in my album. Sorry.


----------



## MartyStrat54

That is the Traynor. It is their version of a TSL100. The amp to the right is a very rare 1972 Randall (very low S/N). It uses four 8417's and is rated at 172 watts (per bench test). 8417's are very difficult to obtain. The tubes in this are like brand new, but I have no spares.


----------



## thrawn86

Originally Posted by *longfxukxnhair* 




Next time, right click on the full picture, go to Properties, copy the link. When you post in-thread, click the yellow 'Insert Image' box, clear it, and paste the link. Works like a charm! Sorry you've had trouble with this.


----------



## DC135er

Billy The Mtn said:


> These are my Babies, I know this is Marshalls so excuse the Legacy


No need to excuse the Legacy, that's one of the finest amps made. I wish I had one.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

thrawn86 said:


> Originally Posted by *longfxukxnhair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, right click on the full picture, go to Properties, copy the link. When you post in-thread, click the yellow 'Insert Image' box, clear it, and paste the link. Works like a charm! Sorry you've had trouble with this.



Thx again Thrawn


----------



## george76

custom53 said:


>



have you got a bigger or hi-res pic of this?


----------



## lucidspoon

Really awful picture, but it's the only one I've got of my DSL100 so far. It was taken while trying to record, which is why there are cables running everywhere.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

My DSL 100


----------



## longfxukxnhair

[/IMG]

The gang is all here. My 6100LM, DSL 100 and TSL 60


----------



## thrawn86

lucidspoon said:


> Really awful picture, but it's the only one I've got of my DSL100 so far. It was taken while trying to record, which is why there are cables running everywhere.



Your mic stand rocks!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

lucidspoon said:


> Really awful picture, but it's the only one I've got of my DSL100 so far. It was taken while trying to record, which is why there are cables running everywhere.



Love the struggling musicians innovations. Time for ramen.


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> Your mic stand rocks!



You know Thrawn, I noticed that immediately myself. I thought if you have a plastic bucket turned upside down in front of a loud, vibrating speaker; what sort of weird resonances would the mic pick up?

And they call it rock and roll my friends.


----------



## thrawn86

Y'know, that's a poor man's reverb/delay. And I'm not making fun either. I should try recording with a mic facing into a washpail or a five gallon bucket, with the open side of the bucket facing the amp. Now my intrest has peaked......


----------



## coldsteal2

Back in the Day





and now





Marshall VIntage Modern, Orange Rockerverb 50 
1960A cab with Heritage G12H Greenback reissues





Top left, Marshall DSL 401(V-30) Marshall AVT50 (V-30)
Marshall 900 100watt, 1960A cab (JCM 900)


----------



## thrawn86

Nice stuff, coldsteal! The Northstate rocks! Enjoying the rain?


----------



## DC135er

george76 said:


> have you got a bigger or hi-res pic of this?



*that ain't playin' fair!!!*


----------



## rockinr0ll

Cold Steal you should get that picture hung on your wall of you "Back In The DAY".

Amazing Marshalls!


----------



## MartyStrat54

thrawn86 said:


> Y'know, that's a poor man's reverb/delay. And I'm not making fun either. I should try recording with a mic facing into a washpail or a five gallon bucket, with the open side of the bucket facing the amp. Now my intrest has peaked......



You know on Led Zep One, Page played his guitar in a very long, but narrow hallway. The sound guy took mic's and placed them equally apart. Then, with the right amount of gain on each mic, Mr. Page had just created analog delay.


----------



## underliner6

I-HEART-MARSHALL


----------



## thrawn86

MartyStrat54 said:


> You know on Led Zep One, Page played his guitar in a very long, but narrow hallway. The sound guy took mic's and placed them equally apart. Then, with the right amount of gain on each mic, Mr. Page had just created analog delay.



They were indeed big on the 'hallway' reverb, if you will. I believe Bonham's playing on When the Levee Breaks is all recorded from inside a room, with him out in the hallway. What an awesome sound they had. That, and slowing that song down like 30% or whatever it was.


----------



## Dickie Fredericks

First post... not sure what happened to my old membership here but here is my 4102!





This was taken right after I finished the recover. Notice I havent put the brass screws in the handle yet. She now rides in a road case.


----------



## thrawn86

That looks tight man! Good stuff.


----------



## wegman

MartyStrat54 said:


> You know on Led Zep One, Page played his guitar in a very long, but narrow hallway. The sound guy took mic's and placed them equally apart. Then, with the right amount of gain on each mic, Mr. Page had just created analog delay.



Rush did Natural Science by recording the reverb Alex's guitar made from across a lake.


----------



## axuality

I have some MG stacks but here is the baby that I just bought. Year-1988 and in new condition. I would buy more tube Marshalls, but I have a special application, which made the SS more right for my professional application. I finally realized though, that I need a tube Marshall to play _just for me_.


----------



## coldsteal2

thrawn86 said:


> Nice stuff, coldsteal! The Northstate rocks! Enjoying the rain?



yea its a nice change!


----------



## lucidspoon

longfxukxnhair said:


> Love the struggling musicians innovations. Time for ramen.


Haha. I got too burnt out on ramen when I was a struggling college student for 4 years.  Now, I wouldn't even say I'm a struggling musician. I could afford to get actual recording equipment and such, but I'd rather focus on getting my wife through nursing school, so when she graduates, we can get a house with a basement to do it right and set up a semi-professional recording studio. Right now, I'm just passing the time till then. :cool2:



MartyStrat54 said:


> You know Thrawn, I noticed that immediately myself. I thought if you have a plastic bucket turned upside down in front of a loud, vibrating speaker; what sort of weird resonances would the mic pick up?
> 
> And they call it rock and roll my friends.


Well, the first attempt, it didn't pick up much, because at some point during the first recording, the bucket got "rocked" away from the cab.  We ended up just putting a small bag of cement under it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

lucidspoon said:


> Haha. I got too burnt out on ramen when I was a struggling college student for 4 years.  Now, I wouldn't even say I'm a struggling musician. I could afford to get actual recording equipment and such, but I'd rather focus on getting my wife through nursing school, so when she graduates, we can get a house with a basement to do it right and set up a semi-professional recording studio. Right now, I'm just passing the time till then. :cool2:
> 
> I ate to much ramen as a struggling musician. I was thankful for ramen and tons of girlfriend/groupies who took care of me back in the day.


----------



## invertedjesus

finally got a free hour to hook up all of my shit and jam.






1991 Les Paul Studio -> Maxon 808 -> Boss TU-2 -> Radial ABY

A -> JCM 800 2203
B -> Memory Man -> JCM 900 MK3 2100

JCM 800 on 10, JCM 900 on 5ish so my bassist can hear himself and not go deaf.


----------



## Deanfan

My new Lead 12 micro stack. Crappy pic, but it'll have to do until it gets here and I can take better pics


----------



## dualampman

my Plexi Reissue


----------



## Marshallhead

My pub gig setup as at 4 days ago...


----------



## MarshallsFTW!

Marshall JCM2000 TSL60. sweeet.


----------



## slowhand

Just brought this beauty home this past weekend. '69 Super Tremolo


----------



## MCSteeler

Not the big boys, but still a lot of fun. I love 'em!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

My 6100 LE




[/IMG]


----------



## wegman

Here is my beast, a JCM 800 2210 from 1989. I bet none of you guys have heard of a Marsnall.


----------



## Cardiac Tom

Here is a pic from when we were in the studio doing our second album in 07...






I'll post a pic of the stack soon...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

wegman said:


> Here is my beast, a JCM 800 2210 from 1989. I bet none of you guys have heard of a Marsnall.



That Marsnall may be a one of a kind and worth something. LOL Nice rig.


----------



## hagcel

drunk crappy cell phone picture time!





2555SL
JCM 800 2204
JCM 800 Lead Series 1960 Lead 80's
JCM 900 Lead 1960 G12T-75's





6101
Mesa Single Rec
Vintage Modern 2266C
Mesa 2x12 V30's

The SL-X is still in the hospital.

happy new year!


----------



## BluesRocker

Crappy cell phone picture. Didnt have any batteries for the diggy camera.


----------



## gtrman

Here's my Jubillees ...


----------



## dodgethis

Oh happy day! My first Marshall! Replacing a Spider Valve MkI head. Why did I even bother with that! Organic 'modeling' FTW!






Above picture in 1920 x 1200

The gain for the orange and red modes of OD1 and OD2 are simply insane!


----------



## ken361

dodgethis said:


> Oh happy day! My first Marshall! Replacing a Spider Valve MkI head. Why did I even bother with that! Organic 'modeling' FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above picture in 1920 x 1200
> 
> The gain for the orange and red modes of OD1 and OD2 are simply insane!



sweet score!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

ken361 said:


> sweet score!



WOW! Nice fucking amp


----------



## longfxukxnhair

hagcel said:


> drunk crappy cell phone picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2555SL
> JCM 800 2204
> JCM 800 Lead Series 1960 Lead 80's
> JCM 900 Lead 1960 G12T-75's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6101
> Mesa Single Rec
> Vintage Modern 2266C
> Mesa 2x12 V30's
> 
> The SL-X is still in the hospital.
> 
> happy new year!



Nice set up. Im so glad I got rid of my Mesa trip rec rig. Nice rigs but the tone was not what I wanted any longer.


----------



## tbwrench

Here are my marshalls.

Jcm 800 2204 with road worn 1960A with vintage 30's
JCM 2000 DSL 100 with 1960B
Sovtek with 1960B


----------



## stephs

Hello!


----------



## DC135er

hagcel said:


> drunk crappy cell phone picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2555SL
> JCM 800 2204
> JCM 800 Lead Series 1960 Lead 80's
> JCM 900 Lead 1960 G12T-75's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6101
> Mesa Single Rec
> Vintage Modern 2266C
> Mesa 2x12 V30's
> 
> The SL-X is still in the hospital.
> 
> happy new year!



  You got it all in STEREO!!!


----------



## astrodoubs

Hello everybody,
here my JCM 800 (1985) with lead 1960 with g12-65 .


----------



## hagcel

2204, 2555SL, 2100


----------



## rich88uk

hagcel said:


> 2204, 2555SL, 2100



mmmm a 2555l and a jcm 800 my dream set up


----------



## Xx DBENC xX




----------



## JamesD

JamesD said:


>



Update: 1986 JCM800 2204 (and I've also since refinished my LP in trans-black)


----------



## freakout




----------



## lakehaus

1979 JMP 2204






1979 JMP 2204 / 1978 B cab w/ 30w Blackbacks / restored 1974 B cab (to earlier specs) w/ contemporary UK Greenbacks


----------



## iiiboomeriii

Amps:
'79 JMP 2204
'83 JCM 800 2203
'?? JCM 2000 DSL 100
'?? Studio 15

Cabs:
1960A JCM 800
1960A JCM 900
1960AV 1960 Vintage
1960B 1960 Lead
1-12 AVT W/Vintage 30
MC212
1936 - Not pictured


----------



## Tele52

My Bluesbreaker, it was made in 1990, I just had it serviced and retubed. It sounds incredible. Sometimes I wonder if I need it. I love to look at it, but I don't gig. It's heavy and really loud. But I enjoy owning it. Sometimes I think I should sell it and get something more practical. But then I couldn't look at it.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

freakout said:


>



What pedal is that purple one ??


----------



## manktelow

The HomeStack 2061X 1960HW


----------



## TwinACStacks

How'd that FENDER get in there???

 TWIN


----------



## sahlomonic

Just got my DSL yesterday. Compliments my Peaveys very nicely


----------



## freakout

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> What pedal is that purple one ??



Its the Dunlop tvp tremolo volume plus


----------



## rjohns1

Here is the 6100.


----------



## tarznamps

Finally got all of mine together for a group pic:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tarznamps said:


> Finally got all of mine together for a group pic:



OMG! Amp porn. That is great.


----------



## SigurdTheGreat

Holy crap, tarznamps! That's a heap of rock n' roll tone!

Here's my spare on top of a single-channel tone monster...


----------



## ToastyTubes

First time poster here. My JMP 50 W Master Volume 2 x 12 combo.


----------



## DC135er

tarznamps said:


> Finally got all of mine together for a group pic



TarzNAmps, don't you feel the slightest bit ashamed? I mean, hoggin' up all this stuff is surely causing some poor fellow to feel all depressed inside.


----------



## Australian

tarznamps said:


> Finally got all of mine together for a group pic:



The important thing is that they all get equal playing time. They look f****g awesome!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

freakout said:


> Its the Dunlop tvp tremolo volume plus



That's a rare pedal I think, I can't even find it on google.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

tarznamps said:


> Finally got all of mine together for a group pic:



That's a Marshall amp gang bang !!!


----------



## freakout

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> That's a rare pedal I think, I can't even find it on google.



Oke look at Google Dunlop TVP 1 tremolo thats it.


----------



## Robin Hood

This is mine.....its a little monster


----------



## tarznamps

DC135er said:


> TarzNAmps, don't you feel the slightest bit ashamed? I mean, hoggin' up all this stuff is surely causing some poor fellow to feel all depressed inside.



They're cool - but I still don't have any of the cool vintage stuff. I still want a Jubilee/Slash and some vintage stuff. Next item on the list is the Class 5!


----------



## charveldan




----------



## jensbrix

Here's mine, '89 2210 with 2x12 V30's


----------



## Procter2812

charveldan said:


>



Thats a quality way to stack your cabs!!!

Bet you get a wider sound projection... probs sounds huge in that room!!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

My latest on top - 1971 JMP50 Tremolo small box with original tremolo pedal sitting on top of a 1971 Super Lead 100, sitting on top of a 1997 Marshall 1960-TV cab, Weber Blue Dogs and Silver Bells in an X-pattern


----------



## tonefreak

tarznamps said:


> Finally got all of mine together for a group pic:




DUDE SERIOUSLY??? 
how the heck do you decide which one to play??? I would die just trying to decide! it's gonna be bad enough after I get my Mesa... Marshall, Mesa, Marshall, Mesa... not to mention which guitar! 
jeez just thinking about that gave me a headache. I'd never get any playing time in. I'd just sit there and drool and try to decide which amp to play!

now I'll have to steel my sister's camera tomorow and take some pictures of my gear.


----------



## charveldan

Procter2812 said:


> Thats a quality way to stack your cabs!!!
> 
> Bet you get a wider sound projection... probs sounds huge in that room!!


You bet, got all the angles covered.


----------



## craigny

Heres mine!! finally got everything together!!


----------



## tonyd927

Marshall JCM 2000 dsl 100 + roadcase
Marshall 1960a


----------



## MogHoz

'87 2204, el34s, Drake tranny, etc. Nothing out of the ordinary, but it sounds real good with my Blackmore/YJM-esque Strat!

--
MogHoz


----------



## DAWSUB

Couple of Phone pics of both my rigs .

100w 1978 SB mk2 head and 2 x 12 cab

100w lead & Bass Transistor head ( 1972 ) 

VBA 400 + boogie 1 x 15 cab


----------



## Mtaya

Hi Guys, 

I've finally found a Jubilee cab' last summer, so here are the pic of my setup :


----------



## satchfan

My 2204 & DSL 50!

Steve


----------



## tim p

I'll show you mine if you show me yours. I cant remember if I posted here already. If I did oops. any how better pics. this time. Great amps guys . Les Pauls and Marshall, it cant get any better.


----------



## rbehm

Here are my Marshalls


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rbehm said:


> Here are my Marshalls



show off.

Nice stash


----------



## luekemeyer




----------



## mcdodge

This is my JVM205h with 1960A (loaded with G12Ms) and the other guitarists 1960BHW (all hand wired with G12Hs)

We were setting up for recording our latest EP and decided to stack them all for a picture! Never realised how big a full stack was! I'm on the left, drummer on the right


----------



## SongRider

Split Channel 50 & JCM900 4100 Fullstack - JCM900 50 watter 4500 half stack DSL 100MLB Half stack and JTM45 I built myself (thank you Metro Amps) and stuffed into a DSL head case.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

My Baby the Marshall 30th anniversary !


----------



## longfxukxnhair

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> My Baby the Marshall 30th anniversary !



Now that is a piece of fugging art HT!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tim p said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours. I cant remember if I posted here already. If I did oops. any how better pics. this time. Great amps guys . Les Pauls and Marshall, it cant get any better.



I like the snake skin on the TSL


----------



## luekemeyer

With guitars in the pic..


----------



## BluesRocker

I have to put the new cab in here.. Plus it adds a better pic of the VM.


----------



## eljeffebrown

RachelMorgan said:


> The top cab has 2 Vintage 30s, and the bottom 2 Greenbacks.



Nice Avatar's Rachel, I've heard very, very good things about those cabs!


----------



## rbehm

That's a great set up! O.O


----------



## jross68052

Heres my rigs


----------



## saffel

Here is mine.


----------



## rbehm

Some Marshalls  Last pic ain't mine...but i wish
First: 1979 Marshall JMP 100 Watt (Master volume) With 1977 Marshall 4X12 loaded with original blackbacks!! 
Second pic: Heads left to right: RR Marshall JMP 100 watt,1979 Marshall JMP 100 Watt,1987 Marshall JMC 800 50 Watt, 1967-68 spec Metropoulos 100 Watt head --(Perfect "Brown sound") 
Then a 1969 SUNN Amp 100 Watt with a 1966 Marshall 8X10(MINT)


----------



## coldsteal2

That SUNN looks great on that tall marshall cab!
i had a bunch of tube sunns back in the day, loved
them


----------



## Marshall Mann

Not that I can compare to rbehm! Nice!





My Baby - 6100 SLM 30th Anniversary


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Got my 77 100w jmp superlead the other week, using the 2 vs100 80w gold speakers. Keeping the vs amp as backup and for quiet times. The JMP is just a killer.


----------



## Landshark

Couple new picks... Forgive the cab as its a modded Laney.






And add the LP Studio:





I tried running the two heads through one cab, didn't sound too bad. Again sorry about the Laney cab and the Vox AC100. Three British pieces though:


----------



## mr890

Thats what i use to make my noise!


----------



## charveldan




----------



## alerich

MartyStrat54 said:


> You know on Led Zep One, Page played his guitar in a very long, but narrow hallway. The sound guy took mic's and placed them equally apart. Then, with the right amount of gain on each mic, Mr. Page had just created analog delay.



I recorded once in a long hallway in my house. All of the room doors closed as did a door leading into the living room making a long rectangle. I put my amp and cabinet near one end facing towards the closed living room door. Two mics - one in front of a speaker and the other above the amp pointed in the opposite direction toward the door to catch the reflection. Mix the two signals. It wasn't actually delay per sé but man, did it ever sound huge on tape.


----------



## dodgethis

Thought I'd take a photo of my main guitar with my JVM. Never could understand how some say that the JVM has too many knobs...


----------



## rich88uk

mr890 said:


> Thats what i use to make my noise!



What do you think of the kerry king jcm 800? I have not yet found one to try out in my local area.


----------



## rich88uk

JVM 205c 

Hoping to get a 2203 next year


----------



## mr890

What do i think of the 2203kk?
i love it to bits!!
You can nail any sound with this thing, you only have to breathe on the knobs to drastically change the sound it makes. I did wonder if i'd done the right thing buying this amp at first as i found it very gritty and harsh, and the sound kind of thinned out a bit when i really cranked it. Then i sold the v30 loaded cab i had and got myself the vader cab, and have never looked back. I just leave everything at 12ish, stick the master any where and it grinds


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Marshall JCM 2000
Marshall 1960A Cab
2010 Gibson Les Paul Custom HBC
2004 Gibson Les Paul Custom Wine


----------



## Bieling3

Busher said:


>



Hey, I see you're Big Muff is pretty deep in the signal chain... I'd always heard they like to be right up at the beginning. How's that workin' for ya? Any suggestions for settings?


----------



## Furies

Greetings everyone. After thirty years of playing all manner of Melody Makers, Strats, Rickenbacker's, a LP Deluxe, and an even wilder assortment of amps, I came home to this Custom and JCM 900. Thanks to all here, I've done the EQ in the FX loop trick and set the EQ properly, so now I'm in good shape. Although I rarely play out these days, it's nice to have a no-compromise setup...Gee, I hope this picture doesn't post as small as the preview shows it...cross your fingers...


----------



## Bieling3

Since I'm commenting on the thread I may as well share... wish I had a nice older 1936 extension cab sitting underneath her:


----------



## Vraull




----------



## hendrixswhitestrat

Mine look a tad on the puny side next to some of the stellar rigs on here..... but for a pic of my gear have a look at the following:

Gear - a set on Flickr


Sold my half stack some years back as I didn't have the room at the time and it wasn't really getting much use so have gone for smaller Marshall combos plus the Fender Hotrod but would love another at some point !

Cheers all - keep playin'



HWS


----------



## eljeffebrown

Fantastic then!


----------



## MM54

http://www.mm54.net/amp/guts/Long View.jpg
http://www.mm54.net/amp/guts/Middle.jpg

Oddly enough, the best pictures I have. Maybe I'll take better ones later.


----------



## Jammers5

Just got a DSL 50 used to go with a 1936 cab I've had collecting dust for a while!


----------



## Bobb

Crappy photo but it will have to do.






JCM900 4101 sitting on AVT412 with MG15DFX


----------



## dualampman

My rig


----------



## larry333




----------



## Bieling3

A cab to go with my combo!


----------



## spiritdave

It's gigged and has 'character'


----------



## Heavy Metal

C:\Documents and Settings\pgonzales\Desktop\My Pictures


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

dualampman said:


> My rig



Great stuff!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

The Joey Modded DSpLexi:

















 TWIN


----------



## purple haze

'77 JMP and other gear


----------



## kanders1

purple haze said:


> '77 JMP and other gear



Hey, Haze, congratulations! I think you are the first person I've found with a '77 "JMP" that looks exactly like mine. Is it a 50W? Could you post some more closeup photos of the head - front and back panels, inside guts and PCB?

I'm having some issues with mine and have yet to find any pictures of one exactly like it. The only mod I've had done was installation of a PPIMV many years ago, but the PCB components are inconsistent with any single schematic I've found.

Here are some pics of mine (notice that there's no "JMP" anywhere):


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's the modded kt88 Beast.


----------



## rich88uk

Michael RT said:


> Here's the modded kt88 Beast.



Michael that looks crazy! How have you done that?


----------



## Michael1987xl

Michael RT said:


> Here's the modded kt88 Beast.



Now, I don't usually go for stuff like that, but that's Grade A cool, right there.



rich88uk said:


> Michael that looks crazy! How have you done that?



I'll second that.


----------



## Codyjohns

rich88uk said:


> Michael that looks crazy! How have you done that?



I cut a rectangular hole in the the wood and put it all back together and put some red lights inside the top of the head.


----------



## rich88uk

Michael RT said:


> I cut a rectangular hole in the the wood and put it all back together and put some red lights inside the top of the head.



Ive been looking at the kerry king heads if i get one i'll defiantly be doing this! Thanks


----------



## Codyjohns

rich88uk said:


> Ive been looking at the kerry king heads if i get one i'll defiantly be doing this! Thanks



I just put a set of Sovtek KT88 tubes in the head and biased it at 80mv a side and get the most awesome tone out of it. I would recommend buying one........a Marshall with kt88 is awesome.


----------



## rich88uk

Michael RT said:


> I just put a set of Sovtek KT88 tubes in the head and biased it at 80mv a side and get the most awesome tone out of it. I would recommend buying one........a Marshall with kt88 is awesome.



The kt88's are one of the reasons ive been looking at one. I would like a 2203 but I think the kerry king head would be a nice change then my JVM


----------



## purple haze

kanders1 said:


> Hey, Haze, congratulations! I think you are the first person I've found with a '77 "JMP" that looks exactly like mine. Is it a 50W? Could you post some more closeup photos of the head - front and back panels, inside guts and PCB?
> [/IMG]




 Very nice to hear we have 50W JMP from the same period.
Mine was made for England, inside notice says "HOME" 
It seems to me everything is original inside, tubes and electrolite capacitors have been replaced, but that is must, of course.
Here are few pictures:


----------



## custom53

JamesD said:


> Update: 1986 JCM800 2204 (and I've also since refinished my LP in trans-black)



Love that Trans Black Les Paul...!


----------



## Drew68

Hi. I'm Drew. Here's my first post and this is my Marshall DSL-50.

The cabinet is loaded with some old Rola Celestion 15 ohm G12-65s






In front of the amp is an '07 Jr., a '10 R8, and a HWY1 Strat and on the stand is a MIM 50s Tele, an old Samick beater and an Epi Dot.


----------



## kanders1

purple haze said:


> Very nice to hear we have 50W JMP from the same period.
> Mine was made for England, inside notice says "HOME"
> It seems to me everything is original inside, tubes and electrolite capacitors have been replaced, but that is must, of course.



That's it, almost identical (except for my master volume mod, of course). Do you have a schematic that exactly matches your amp? What are those large white resistors(?) across your V4 and V5 sockets and between those two filter caps?:

Mine:





Yours:





Kevin


----------



## Heavy Metal




----------



## Androo




----------



## aryasridhar

I don't Own a Marshall and neither a Gibson les Paul......Anybody has some extra Marshalls or Gibson les Paul' Please Donate it to me, I cant afford one and i Love them............


----------



## spiritdave

Androo said:


>



The MA's actually look pretty cool. Really like the tone of the gold they use. Haven't played one but I have read some good (and some bad) reviews.

I think people get a little snobby about newer Marshall's and especially entry level or mid range ones. Sure, the MG lot sound naff, but the MA must have SOME grunt to it!


----------



## Androo

spiritdave said:


> The MA's actually look pretty cool. Really like the tone of the gold they use. Haven't played one but I have read some good (and some bad) reviews.
> 
> I think people get a little snobby about newer Marshall's and especially entry level or mid range ones. Sure, the MG lot sound naff, but the MA must have SOME grunt to it!



They have. I'm pretty happy with it. I'm sure a higher end Marshall would sound better but for that price, it's a steal. Sounds a million times better than the MG and actually has a lot of punch.


----------



## revrand




----------



## LPMarshall hack

faze said:


>



I want one of those!!!!!


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

How do you upload pics?


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Here is mine.....she is sounding a little rough though


----------



## Michael1987xl

Here's both of mine.

The big one's loud; the little one, not so much.


----------



## MartyStrat54

My latest additions. Decided to go back "Old School."

1978 JMP 2203

1983 JCM 2204


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MartyStrat54 said:


> My latest additions. Decided to go back "Old School."
> 
> 1978 JMP 2203
> 
> 1983 JCM 2204



Sweet score MS.


----------



## IbanezMark

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Here is mine.....she is sounding a little rough though



You should slop some more KY jelly on her..maybe she'll sound a little smoother


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

i just wished people would stop putting their cigarette butts on in her chassis


----------



## MartyStrat54

If you look hard enough you'll probably find some roaches and a few Cuban cigar butts.

Oh and some opened Trojan condoms.


----------



## Gtarzan81

MartyStrat54 said:


> If you look hard enough you'll probably find some roaches and a few Cuban cigar butts.
> 
> Oh and some opened Trojan condoms.



I hear the ky makes for for smoother distortion, and easier sliding the jack on the cable in and out.


----------



## bauhausbullet

JVM205C


----------



## 019228

IbanezMark said:


> You should slop some more KY jelly on her..maybe she'll sound a little smoother



It will surely reduce the squeel noise. Give you more of a smooth oooooooooh and aaaaaaah. Music to the ears.


----------



## IronMaidenNutter




----------



## thunderhead

mine






'93 JCM900 4500
'95 JCM900 1936


----------



## IbanezMark

How about this rig 
This is what I used to record rhythm tracks over the weekend..
(the Hiwatt wasn't working, but we DID use the Green, DSL, JMP, and the Garnet)


----------



## luekemeyer

faze said:


>



The guitar on the left... Is that a Voodoo Strat?

Nice rig..


----------



## luekemeyer




----------



## 019228

Here's my 2204. My "bedroom" amp because it is in my spare bedroom.


----------



## Trick

vettahead said:


>



Now there's a rare bird! How does that sound????


----------



## Black and Blue

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE7dDI8kv58]YouTube - Voodoo Bunny (Steve Scarlet)[/ame]


----------



## 019228

Hey guys,I just scored a JCM 800 2204s. It is a monster. A bit brighter with a little better harmonics than my '79 2204. Needs to be retubed as it has some rough looking sovtek power tubes. I basically stole it though. A buddy of mine decided to down size so I traded my AVT50 and some cash for it.


----------



## revrand

luekemeyer said:


> The guitar on the left... Is that a Voodoo Strat?
> 
> Nice rig..



Thank you the guitar on the right the purple one is a Hendrix Voodoo Strat.
I was blessed to get an endorsement deal with fender back in the 90's and that is where that axe came from it has a custom paint job that was done by a former Master Builder at the Fender Custom Shop in Corona Ca. His name is Jason Davis the concept for the guitar was Jimi's album " The first rays of the new rising sun" It was out right about the time I got that guitar from Fender.

The white Guitar was a guitar I built from parts of other guitars as a matter of fact the neck from it came from the Purple guitar. It is the best sounding guitar I have and my favorite. Thanks.... God is Good!


----------



## ToddOwnz

019228 said:


> Hey guys,I just scored a JCM 800 2204s. It is a monster. A bit brighter with a little better harmonics than my '79 2204. Needs to be retubed as it has some rough looking sovtek power tubes. I basically stole it though. A buddy of mine decided to down size so I traded my AVT50 and some cash for it.








Wow very nice!!! Sounds like you got a kickass deal. I can't find a 2204 around here for less than my arm and one of my legs!!!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Damn you Todd you were #666 on the thread! I wanted that spot so bad!!!!  I guess I'll be the neighbor of the beast!


----------



## ToddOwnz

eljeffebrown said:


> Damn you Todd you were #666 on the thread! I wanted that spot so bad!!!!  I guess I'll be the neighbor of the beast!



LOL I didn't even notice that.


----------



## paulg




----------



## duffhuff

Well, they're not that much, but they're mine!
All gotta start somewhere I guess!

Absolutely loving the forums as well! Some tip top posts on here!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This is my favorite thread. I've gone front to back many times looking at the same pictures, yet it never gets tiring. Love it.


----------



## Murmel

Here is my 2203zw












Need to take some pics of my class5..


----------



## nez70

My modified JMP 2203


----------



## airbuko

my brand new MG


----------



## airbuko

...and my guitar


----------



## tolm

My lovely new (ex demo) Bluesbreaker Re-issue combo. And my slightly rough-around-the-edges home-made Telecaster


----------



## bscenefilms

My JCM900 SL-X 5881 2100 can be seen at the back of my living room in this shot. It's in the shop right now tho - Sucks too as I have a jam on Saturday. Guess I will have to schedule another one to celebrate it's return 






And you can hear it a bit here - Excuse the audio as I think it was recorded with a cell phone 

Improv over Moondance


----------



## mjg

Hi, I'm new to the forum. This is my favourite thread. Got the JCM Slash today and wanted to show it! It's next to my Vintage Modern (with Mercury OT). I traded the VM for my old TSL last week! My little Lead 12 (big sound) is not in this picture.


----------



## Landshark




----------



## Rypsolisti

marktestroote said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. This is my favourite thread. Got the JCM Slash today and wanted to show it! It's next to my Vintage Modern (with Mercury OT). I traded the VM for my old TSL last week! My little Lead 12 (big sound) is not in this picture.



That's a very nice setup! How do you like the Vintage Modern with a 1960 cab?


----------



## Bobb

Slightly updated shot to include a recently acquired 1993 JCM900 2500 MkIII 50w head. Officially, Marshall discontinued the MkIII in 1992. The date code from the serial number is 9301, so this must have been one of the last ones out the door at the factory.

The combo is a JCM900 4101 100w Dual Reverb. It's also an early 93.


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

YES!


----------



## mjg

Rypsolisti said:


> That's a very nice setup! How do you like the Vintage Modern with a 1960 cab?



I like it a lot! 

Must say it sounds even better through the Slash cab than through the standard 1960 because of the V30's: warmer and better defined.


----------



## JamesD

Update:






My 2204 has recently departed.


----------



## LithelShrimper

My 2203 from a gig a few weeks ago...


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Salsg




----------



## Led4thehed2

Nothing fancy here, but it sure as hell rocks! TSL 60 with KT88s (which are killer, btw) and a 1960B cabinet with Vintage 30s.


----------



## TubeStack

Great pics and sweet amps! Here's my new Vintage Modern 2466 and 1960bx cab. Love it!


----------



## Landshark

Led4thehed2 said:


> Nothing fancy here, but it sure as hell rocks! TSL 60 with KT88s (which are killer, btw) and a 1960B cabinet with Vintage 30s.



What change did you notice with the KT88s?


----------



## coldsteal2

Marshall VIntage Modern, Orange Rockerverb 50 
1960A cab with Heritage G12H & G12M Greenback reissues





Top left, Marshall DSL 401(V-30) Marshall AVT50 (V-30)
Marshall 900 100watt, 1960A cab (JCM 900)





1989 JCM-800 2203


----------



## filipinoredneck

http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx72/SuddenChangez/Marshall1.jpg


----------



## seeker of rock

'82 2204 with 1960 cab.


----------



## mike mike

Herea my 2500 mkiii master volume and a mf400 cab
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4tymF1ytRE]YouTube - Marshall jcm 900 mkiii demo[/ame]


----------



## LithelShrimper

2203!


----------



## satch

Here's mine:


----------



## matt3310

Hey guys, been reading info her for a while and thought I should go ahead and sign up. Im a long time guitar player. Mostly Strats, but I do love my Teles as well. Im a bit of a collector. 
Anyway, I hope to share my knowledge and learn from you guys as well!!! 

Heres a few pics of my gear. 

Matt


----------



## matt3310




----------



## slinger35

My first post hello every one been a marshal guy for about 12years fell in love with my first one this DSL 100 and 1960 AV cab. Wanted something a bit smaller to gig with but couldnt find an amp that i liked until i got a hold of this 85th celebration 1923c ( a DSL 50 combo in essence ) Awesome amps!!


----------



## Patrol42

My 900.


----------



## BnATX

Yous guys have some nice stuff. 
Here is the only thing Marshall i own at the moment.


----------



## Leonardus97

hello
this is all my gear
hope you like it!


----------



## Jesstaa

Leonardus97 said:


> hello
> this is all my gear
> hope you like it!
> pic




Nicee, another Cort flying V owner.
You got the model above mine.
Great guitars for a good price.

Have you seen the new model of yours they've released with the red flame finish? *drools*


----------



## MM54

Yay for the Cort VX series.


----------



## Leonardus97

nope. gonna check it out.


----------



## Leonardus97

have you seen my fender amp can? hehehe


----------



## Leonardus97

now i will buy a marshall ms-4. lol
and maybe a pignose amp.


----------



## Leonardus97

btw, my cort guitar is vx-4v


----------



## Landshark

filipinoredneck said:


> http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx72/SuddenChangez/Marshall1.jpg



Thats a pretty sweet set up you got going there! What cabs do you use with the TSL and which ones with the DSL?


----------



## Landshark

Leonardus97 said:


> hello
> this is all my gear
> hope you like it!



That red SG is EPIC!


----------



## Leonardus97

thanks


----------



## Leonardus97

i am just a home user,so this is the best i can get.


----------



## DragonSarc

just got this and got a cannot pass up deal since I thought my 15watt tube amp will be quiet enough for the bedroom NOT!!!, I used to have a MG15FX donno why I sold it cuz i need 1 that has a headphone when playing in the bedroom, walla good thing i found this looks more awesome than the little combo MG , any suggestion for a good studio type headphones that wount cost more than this amp?


----------



## eljeffebrown




----------



## Landshark

eljeffebrown said:


>



No offense El Jeffe but I think I like the wall behind the amp better...


----------



## JamesD

Here's an update on my rig... Modest compared to many of you here, but I'm happy as can be.


----------



## colchar

My equipment is extremely modest compared to most of you but, since my amp is a Marshall, I figured it fit in this thread.


----------



## spacejunkie

How do you make the picture's so big???????


----------



## LithelShrimper

colchar, how do you like the Strat? 

I've been interested in one with a HSS pups config.


----------



## colchar

spacejunkie said:


> How do you make the picture's so big???????



Upload to photobucket.com and then copy and paste the image code from each picture.


----------



## colchar

LithelShrimper said:


> colchar, how do you like the Strat?
> 
> I've been interested in one with a HSS pups config.





I love it, absolutely love it.

I only started playing about a year ago (had played as a kid but hadn't touched a guitar in a couple of decades). When I did I bought an entry level Ibanez which was OK but just not for me. I traded that up to an Epiphone G-400 SG and played that for a while. I got tired of the issues with that (never stayed in tune, didn't sound all that good, etc.) and decided to trade up. I was going to get a Gibson SG Standard but finances dictated something cheaper so I started looking at various guitars and, after playing some Strats, decided that I really really liked them so I bought mine. The quality on it is excellent and it is extremely comfortable to play. Honestly, I couldn't be happier. Despite the fact that I had loved the look and sound of Gibsons all my life, Fender did such a great job on mine that they have definitely earned my future business (at some point I will still get the SG but also want a black David Gilmourish Strat) and have certainly made a convert out of me.


----------



## DragonSarc

nice amp JamesD love the checkered mesh!!! I have the same amp and want that look, did it come that way or did you have it customed?


----------



## Kylafornia

Just bought a JMP-1 finally too!! Gonna run true stereo with the ADA MP-1 classic


----------



## BLS

New to the board! Here's my rig/rigs:


----------



## LithelShrimper

Hey BLS!


----------



## BLS

LithelShrimper said:


> Hey BLS!



Shrimper! What's up? BTW nice job on that UFO song!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Landshark said:


> No offense El Jeffe but I think I like the wall behind the amp better...



Yea so do I! Beat that wallpaper everyone!


----------



## eljeffebrown

Landshark said:


> No offense El Jeffe but I think I like the wall behind the amp better...



Yea so do I! Beat that wallpaper everyone!


----------



## LithelShrimper

BLS said:


> Shrimper! What's up? BTW nice job on that UFO song!



Not much man. Glad to see you over here at the Marshall forum! 

Thanks, dude!


----------



## jupiter89

pictured:

Marshall JCM 800 (50w model 2204 1990)
Marshall 1960AV cabinet w/Vintage 30's
American Standard Strat

The other heads will appear at a later date for a "family" photo


----------



## 66 galaxie

The family.


----------



## diesect20022000

Paul R said:


> *Marshall 6101 30th Anniversary Blue Tolex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hook up my *1936 Marshall 2x12 *cab to the 6101 for special moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Paul



NICE! that's the coolest combo i've EVER seen! I am also a Paul.















she's in the shop right now


----------



## alvinratsim

sick 5150s!


----------



## diesect20022000

alvinratsim said:


> sick 5150s!



yeah they're BEASTS for rhythm work. mine's got a green face mod and a bias mod. She needs new tubes and is about due for a cap job but, my money went to the DSL in the shop so 5150's gotta wait. i name all my gear after marvel superheros and villains other than the occasional guitar but, my amps are all named accordingly. 5150=the Hulk. DSL100 Ironman. Mesa's the dark knight. my gray RG is warmachine. the goth's Mr.Mustache. the special's Erline after my late grandmother,red SLSMG may be night fall but, haven't decided yet.


----------



## gorehog

heres mine


----------



## matthayward

My JCM900 SL-X and Greenback Cab (with my mid 70s Roland JC-120 beside it)


----------



## Clammy

I have a few... 

Left: head: 1974 Super Bass. Cab: JCM800 Bass Series model 1551 2x15
Right: head: 1973 Super Bass. Cab:JCM800 Bass Series model 1520 4x12






Left: Head: 1977 model 1986 head (50w version of Super Bass). Top cab: 1981 model 1982A 4x12 (Celestion G12-80 speakers with 444 bass cones). Bottom cab: 1980 model 1984B 4x12 (Celestion G12-80 speakers with 444 bass cones)
Right: Head: 1973 Super Bass (same one as in above pic). Top cab: 1990 JCM900 model 1960B 4x12 (Celestion G12T-75 speakers). Bottom cab: Early 80s model 1982B 4x12 (Celestion G12-80 speakers with 444 bass cones).






Newest addition: 1973 Super Bass (yes, I have 2  ):





Recent additions: top cab: 1980 model 1982B 4x12 (Celestion G12-80 speakers with 444 bass cones). Bottom cab: 1985 JCM800 Bass Series model 1552 2x15.





Those are my big boys. I also have a 1986 5010 30W solid state combo amp (which was my first amp ever), and 2 Shredmasters. I'd love to take a family picture one day. We'll see if I can get all the pieces together at some point for that.

Cheers!


----------



## mike mike

my 1992 JCM 900 Mkiii 2500, MF400 4x12, Gibson Explorer and Ibanez RGD2127z. plus a 6505+ in the right corner if its visible


----------



## matt3310




----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Me & a big part of my gear:


----------



## Australian

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Me & a big part of my gear:



Ok Bonamassa you won.


----------



## IbanezMark

I'll take the orange 100 watter


----------



## Frankie

Fuck it, I'm in!


----------



## ddaxe

87 2555 Jub/B cab and an AVT w/1960a for some reason.. i can no loady a pic.. hmm


----------



## janarn

Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu


----------



## schwa

My first Marshal was the 2061x head - I always wanted one since they came out and now that I have one (found on CL), it's a bit of a dream come true. I got it ultra clean and installed all Mullard NOS tubes. 

Even though it's small, this rig is plenty loud enough to play with a drummer. The speaker is an EV SRO.






After getting the 2061x, I found out about the 1965 and 1966 cabinets. (The 2061cx cab is a lot like the 1966). It took a few months, but I was able to find one of each. Then, to "top it off" - I was able to convince fellow forum member CKinMass to part with his 2204S. (Thanks Chris, it was great to meet you).






The whole stack fits in the trunk of my 4 door sedan with a guitar and pedalboard.


----------



## GIBSON67

Originally a White 1982 4210 which was then converted to handwired Plexi clone with Drakes. I then transplanted it into a 3210 Head cab. MG412AR Cab with G12M70's and G12T75's. 50 watts with 3 - 12AX7's and 2 - EL34's.
Small box with small cab, very portable.


----------



## rlconklin

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Me & a big part of my gear:



I hate you with ever fiber of my being!!!! Man, am I jealous!


----------



## blues_n_cues

she's a clone but she's got the tone.
jcm800 2204 50wt but sounds more plexi.





just put these in it.


----------



## ddaxe

My 2555 Jub w/ B Cab and an AVT50 /w 1960a... tons of tone...


----------



## janarn

'67 JMP 50w with tuberectifier (JTM50)
Early '66 restored Pinstripe cab with original speakers.
And two blondes!






Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu


----------



## blues_n_cues

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Me & a big part of my gear:



just how many techs do you need or can afford...lol
sweatshop owner.....


----------



## mike mike

schwa said:


> The whole stack fits in the trunk of my 4 door sedan with a guitar and pedalboard.



aracom? i'm jealous. those are so transparent. but sooo expensive


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

blues_n_cues said:


> she's a clone but she's got the tone.
> jcm800 2204 50wt but sounds more plexi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just put these in it.



A tech told me this:

Svetlana = Sovtek = EHX = tho other Russian brands

Same thing for chinese and yougoslavian tubes.

All Chinese tubes are the same
All Yougoslavian tubes are the same
And all Russian tubes are the same

Sad but true. Only tung-sols are different than the others from the country they're made in.


----------



## Clammy

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> A tech told me this:
> 
> Svetlana = Sovtek = EHX = tho other Russian brands
> 
> Same thing for chinese and yougoslavian tubes.
> 
> All Chinese tubes are the same
> All Yougoslavian tubes are the same
> And all Russian tubes are the same
> 
> Sad but true. Only tung-sols are different than the others from the country they're made in.



Actually, not quite. "Svetlana" branded tubes are made by Sovtek, but SED/"Winged C" (which is the ORIGINAL "Svetlana") tubes are still made in their factory in St. Petersburg. SEDs are my favourite current production EL-34s.

Cheers!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Clammy said:


> Actually, not quite. "Svetlana" branded tubes are made by Sovtek, but SED/"Winged C" (which is the ORIGINAL "Svetlana") tubes are still made in their factory in St. Petersburg. SEDs are my favourite current production EL-34s.
> 
> Cheers!



They might be an exception to the rule. I'm no tube expert, it's just what a tech told me.


----------



## yup

71 Super Tremolo, I think.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Beautiful!


----------



## doubletalkinjive

Awesome amps! I like that super tremolo! What cab do you use with it?


----------



## spiritdave

Figured I'd post this one again .... This is at the Marshall factory again for a retube and a new Relay.


----------



## Dymond

My old '76 JMP Master Volume. I traded it and my Gibson Les Paul Custom for a fn' Martin D-28!!! Damn you Neil Young!!! Never trade away your gear when you are going through a "phase". You WILL regret it... BIG TIME!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

spiritdave said:


> Figured I'd post this one again .... This is at the Marshall factory again for a retube and a new Relay.



it needs nipples-lol


----------



## spiritdave

blues_n_cues said:


> it needs nipples-lol



Not allowed here! I had to cover them up


----------



## Salsg




----------



## Clammy

Took a family picture of my heads. 

Top to bottom: 1973 Super Bass, 1974 Super Bass, 1973 Super Bass, 1977 1986 (50W Bass)






Cheers!


----------



## Moving Air

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Me & a big part of my gear:



Outstanding.... absolutely bloody outstanding


----------



## blues_n_cues

spiritdave said:


> Not allowed here! I had to cover them up



i meant the amp.


----------



## Turrican

Got it today, JCM 900 MkIII 2100. Sorry Ive posted this a couple times but Im stoked!!!!
I love the way it sounds! Been playing for hours today.


----------



## rlconklin

What I have is pretty modest compared to most on here, but I like it.


----------



## Steve0525

rlconklin said:


> What I have is pretty modest compared to most on here, but I like it.



Modest? a JVM? no way!!!, big or small - they destroy all, nice amp!


----------



## retrojet

My first Marshall!


----------



## chico peras

my MHZ 40c and friends


----------



## Dymond

My recently acquired JCM 800 2204 50W.


----------



## MacabreSaint

artist 3203 and a 2550


----------



## lakingsfan

My JCM800 2210 halfstack and my '90 Les Paul Custom Honeyburst.


----------



## Clammy

Here's my bass rig set up in our rehearsal room. 






Cheers!


----------



## Short Circuit

My new Marshall, well new to me anyways. 

Mark


----------



## Slowerhand

Probably the only good piece of gear I own.


----------



## Clammy

Slowerhand said:


> Probably the only good piece of gear I own.



Oh, do tell the details of that rig, please!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Slowerhand

Lucked out and got it very cheap...and a green light from the wifey. (The knuckleheads sold the bottom cab though, why would they do that with a matched set???) I was recovering from having to sell most of my gear and was looking for a new guitar. Didn't know much about the JTM45/100 at the time let alone the RI (Hence why I lurk around this Forum everyday,lol) Loved the sound and always wanted a Marshall. I was used to playing through small fender combos and that sound is no where close to what I wanted. So I sold my Fender and bought this beast. Love it! although down side is at that same time I moved from a house into a town house and so the volume has been turned down...a little. Wish I still had my LP's to see what it would sound like all I have now is my cheap Strat that I couldn't sell. Next on the list... getting my LP back. All in all I'm trying to learn as much about the JTM45/100's, Valve amps and Marshall's. I'm like a sponge if you have info throw it my way it will be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## SGman




----------



## Clammy

Slowerhand said:


> Lucked out and got it very cheap...and a green light from the wifey. (The knuckleheads sold the bottom cab though, why would they do that with a matched set???) I was recovering from having to sell most of my gear and was looking for a new guitar. Didn't know much about the JTM45/100 at the time let alone the RI (Hence why I lurk around this Forum everyday,lol) Loved the sound and always wanted a Marshall. I was used to playing through small fender combos and that sound is no where close to what I wanted. So I sold my Fender and bought this beast. Love it! although down side is at that same time I moved from a house into a town house and so the volume has been turned down...a little. Wish I still had my LP's to see what it would sound like all I have now is my cheap Strat that I couldn't sell. Next on the list... getting my LP back. All in all I'm trying to learn as much about the JTM45/100's, Valve amps and Marshall's. I'm like a sponge if you have info throw it my way it will be appreciated. Cheers



Nice! Does that one have the dual output transformers and KT66 power tubes? I'm not all the "up" on the reissues either, hehehe... 

Cheers!


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Don't think I've posted mine, nothing fancy but I dig 'em.......


----------



## ItsChrispyTv

Adwex said:


> Here's my Jubilee.



Asshole i want that gear! haha all i ever want is a jubilee is that so hard to ask


----------



## Marcus71

'75 50 watt. '77 cab w original 25 watt Blackbacks. The guitar is an R9.


----------



## Thebigt71

[/url] marshalls and les paul by thebigt71, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## GuN'R

My DSL 50 just came in the mail tonight. My first experience with owning a Marshall. I installed the tubes and test drove it through my Avatar 112 cab and.......OMFG!!! I didn't know an amp could sound this good. I mean, I actually LIKE playing the clean channel! I never knew an amp could sound so warm and full. This amp brings about a different tone to my Les Paul that I didn't know it even had. Now I see why these things are so expensive, they are worth every dime. Oh, yeah, the fam thinks it's kik ass too. My daughter is fascinated with the tubes.


----------



## Chrispy

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._497108274801_687399801_5965290_3412413_n.jpg

There's my baby!!!

She really does have some balls!!!


----------



## Jimmy99

1968 Marshall Superbass and 4x12
Jimi's Music Store | Facebook
Vintage Marshall Amps


----------



## racersteen68

my 1989 2553 custom series


----------



## racersteen68

close ups


----------



## psychodave




----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Wow, psychodave.... more info on those Marshalls? Can I have one?


----------



## Gynormoth

Hey. i just thought that my first post here should be my late great marshall amp which has followed me in my quests for glory the last couple of years. I realize that i don't have any devil-worthy pictures of my bebe, so here comes the last video of it ever recorded

Its the TSL one on the right.
i only use the crunch chanel, no distortion pedals, just a volume pedal with a little plastic blob under to prevent it to go all the way of.
The guitar is a Swedish "Malmberg".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5HQ8iHWv9s]YouTube - New Keepers of the Water Towers - Rise of the Lizard King (Live at Roskilde-Festival '10) HQ[/ame]


----------



## markymarc1979

revrand said:


>



I love the finish on the strat on the right. Bravo sir.


----------



## Stylemaster

Marcus71 said:


> '75 50 watt. '77 cab w original 25 watt Blackbacks. The guitar is an R9.




One of the nicest LPs I've seen in a long while. Gorgeous! Is it VOS?


----------



## 80s dude

'88 3203. Stock, except for the bright cap mod on the Normal channel.
'03 DSL100. Stock, except for bright cap mod on Red channel's gain pot.
?? 1960AV (V30s)
'88 Reverb 12. Stock!

Love playing thru them all.

And Marcus- that is a SWEET darkburst! Damn!


----------



## Ronnie_Speedbag

1972 super lead


----------



## msgdman

I figured it would be easier to just take you on a tour of my Marshall and supporting gear with a video clip.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzru6inN5P4]YouTube - All my gear (Amps, Guitars, Pedals)[/ame]


----------



## mlwhite07

Here's mine...


----------



## FourT6and2

Do Metro clones count?


----------



## Gorty

JCM 2000 100Watt with JCM 800 260Watt Angled Cab and a 1960B Cab.


----------



## drewz120

msgdman said:


> I figured it would be easier to just take you on a tour of my Marshall and supporting gear with a video clip.
> 
> YouTube - All my gear (Amps, Guitars, Pedals)



Nice stuff man, I know what you mean about the money comments. I hear it to. I usually like to remind people I dont have $120 weekend bar tabs and other hobbies that burn alot of my money. I save, sell and trade to get alot of these things I have. Cheers


----------



## thrawn86

GuN'R said:


>



What the heck is up with the party people on your couch?


----------



## telemarshall

My Class 5


----------



## reno88

'78 50W JMP (2104) 
Avatar 2x12 (Celestion G12H30)
'88 LP Standard


----------



## blues_n_cues

psychodave said:


>



dude, you suck...

great collection.


----------



## All4Tone

Here's part of my very humble collection:


----------



## FourT6and2

FourT6and2 said:


> Do Metro clones count?



I'll take everyone's silence as a yes!

1959 100 watt I built:


----------



## Gorty

drewz120 said:


> Nice stuff man, I know what you mean about the money comments. I hear it to. I usually like to remind people I dont have $120 weekend bar tabs and other hobbies that burn alot of my money. I save, sell and trade to get alot of these things I have. Cheers


Same here. I just bought another Marshall Quad Box, a JCM 900 Lead 1960A.....not because I need to but because I can.
I work, always have, paid of my mortgage, gave up drugs and moderated my drinking which allows me to accumulate some great gear.


----------



## MikeJSchmidt

My Rig


----------



## germ_x




----------



## alvinratsim

@80s dude. I want that reverb 12


----------



## mike mike

fourt6and2 said:


> i'll take everyone's silence as a yes!
> 
> 1959 100 watt i built:



i hate you!! Nice vh4!!!! :d


----------



## 2112FOREVER

my 1982 2210 anniversary amp


----------



## skibob




----------



## ear popper

I have a 1977 ( j ) marshall mk2 master model fawn color 100 watt
full stack in original condition that i have been tryin to find some info on
but having a hard time doing so. It seems like no one owns full stack fawn 
colored marshalls any more. it is a 2 hole mv head with 1960 and 1960b cabs it would be nice to know if i should play it sell it or burn it?
oh by the way i am the second owner bought it off the boy who bought it new all componets are still original including spks.


----------



## alvinratsim

Nice^^^


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Just picked up this 1960B to complete the full stack. On top sits a JCM900 1960A lead and a 1981 JMP 2204 50 watt head. I've had the half stack since 1995 and decided to go full out when the local music store had their annual sale.

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## Marcos

My first Marshall!


----------



## testataecassa

some updates


----------



## zachman




----------



## 80s dude

alvinratsim said:


> @80s dude. I want that reverb 12



I dig it- my late night amp. Like the Lead 12, it doesn't have a ton of gain, but it's enough for typical classic rock. It takes to pedals well, though, and to having the front end driven hard (nice amount of gain then!). The line out sounds better than you'd expect.


----------



## ear popper

check this out 
here is a my 1977 mk2 master model full stack fawn colored marshall
its in original condition tubes knobs spks ect. I bought this off of the original owner (that makes me the second owner)he got it from denny haglins music store in northren ky brand new in 1977 it was kind of hard to belive but on closer inspection all caps/6550 tubes/knobs jacks/imp select/ect including the spks after taking the backs off of the 1960 and 1960b cabs to see if they had been changed and we know how spks can be blown dont we (they will never know will they-wrong not this guy


----------



## ElijahBailey

My JVM410H when it was new (still has the setup sticker on it) and my fave 60th anni Strat


----------



## willscott182

ElijahBailey said:


> My JVM410H when it was new (still has the setup sticker on it) and my fave 60th anni Strat



Does that just have the front set of casters on? Cos i've always thought about doing that


----------



## hpshooter




----------



## gibsonrocknroll




----------



## ElijahBailey

willscott182 said:


> Does that just have the front set of casters on? Cos i've always thought about doing that



No, all four are on. I think the angle would be a bit steep to tilt back that far...


----------



## marshallfan

Here's my Marshall fun house.


----------



## SigurdTheGreat

zachman, dude, that's a lot of seriously nice gear!! 

Is that a Bradshaw system you use to control the rig?


----------



## zachman

SigurdTheGreat said:


> zachman, dude, that's a lot of seriously nice gear!!
> 
> Is that a Bradshaw system you use to control the rig?



Hi,

Thanks... Yes, Bob Bradshaw custom built the Switching System for me.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

2011-02-19_16-52-39_93.jpg picture by Chuck_Harmon - Photobucket


----------



## ESPVH




----------



## hogwylde

Finally got a 2204S for my 1965a/b cabs


----------



## Arthur

Hey Guys,
I'm new here I have a MG15CD (First Amp) and a Marshall DSL 401 JCM 2000 (Christmas was great this year!)


----------



## Razzle




----------



## zachman

Just for fun...


----------



## Purgasound




----------



## Bobb

My latest addition to the family






JCM 800 4104 CSA edition


----------



## SoloDallas

Not all of them, there's two more, but the ceiling wouldn't let me.


----------



## Dry Gin

My current rig.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge




----------



## MBBerard

1979 still have it!


----------



## JuanCoolDude




----------



## zachman

Some recent show pics:


----------



## alvinratsim

@juancooldude. Slash i know its you, quit playin


----------



## JayCM800

alvinratsim said:


> @juancooldude. Slash i know its you, quit playin


----------



## lolreconlol

My 'new' Marshall.


----------



## bodhi2600




----------



## tonyl

And my little baby!


----------



## Bear




----------



## retrojet

The family portrait


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

retrojet said:


> The family portrait



That plexi style head looks interesting! I'd like to learn more about that thing.


----------



## retrojet

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> That plexi style head looks interesting! I'd like to learn more about that thing.



It's actually a Ceriatone Chupacabra 50, hot-rodded plexi clone...and to be honest, it sounds better than any of the others in the picture.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

retrojet said:


> It's actually a Ceriatone Chupacabra 50, hot-rodded plexi clone...and to be honest, it sounds better than any of the others in the picture.



That's cool!


----------



## coldsteal2




----------



## 66 galaxie

retrojet said:


> The family portrait




Sir, I'm going to have to ask you to go post that Hamer in The Explorer thread pronto.
Thank you.
http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/16947-explorer-thread.html


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## prismlead




----------



## JFRules

http://www.flickr.com/photos/64047229@N06/5828959313/sizes/m/in/photostream/

My baby! JCM 800 2210 1989 Canadian model.


----------



## hector234

Man, some very sick Marshalls in this thread.


----------



## fbermaguitars

*Re: tube monstruosity*

good afternoon from bogota
i never had better and i will never have better
2x jcm 800 1981 lead 2000 with 900 watt handcrafted solid wood cab
near 600 tube watts
cheers


----------



## JayCM800

*Re: tube monstruosity*



fbermaguitars said:


> good afternoon from bogota
> i never had better and i will never have better
> 2x jcm 800 1981 lead 2000 with 900 watt handcrafted solid wood cab
> near 600 tube watts
> cheers


 Nice amps! una chimba!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Buenas tardes bogota!

JayCM.... whats a "chimba"?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Does that have 6 power tubes in it??


----------



## JayCM800

SmokeyDopey said:


> Buenas tardes bogota!
> 
> JayCM.... whats a "chimba"?


 Like "cool" or "badass" in Colombian spanish slang


----------



## SmokeyDopey

JayCM800 said:


> Like "cool" or "badass" in Colombian spanish slang


 
I see, I see.
Buena onda! Copado!


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## kebek

here is part of my arsenal... ... DSL 100... JCM 2210... 1982A and 1982B with all G12H-100... 

how do you make your pictures visible right away... mine is always thumbnails ???


----------



## JayCM800

mr890 said:


> Thats what i use to make my noise!


Nice Rig!


----------



## JayCM800

My bad, double post!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Heres my 1959 SLP ri with a 1960 lead cab.. two fender strats.




Just the head and cab




Just the Head


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well, as it is NCD for me here's the entire rig:





(Ok, my rack is not on it.)


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## coldsteal2

My latest addition to my Marshall family


----------



## JayCM800

I thought i had posted my Marshall here before... apparently not! Here it is in all it's crappy celphone pic slendor!


----------



## fstrat59slp

coldsteal2 said:


> My latest addition to my Marshall family



Those little class 5 heads are just so cool, I can't get over how loud it is


----------



## hector234

some amazing stuff guys. here is my rig


----------



## coldsteal2

fstrat59slp said:


> Those little class 5 heads are just so cool, I can't get over how loud it is



Yea, louder than heck!! scared me at first because
i cranked it....in an apartment! yikes!


----------



## Midnight Blues

*Midnight Blues*

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall 1974X "Blues Breaker"
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## fstrat59slp

coldsteal2 said:


> Yea, louder than heck!! scared me at first because
> i cranked it....in an apartment! yikes!



Haha I did the same thing in my room.... I was like whoah 5 watts really?!? It just sounds great I can't really find anything negative to say about it at all. I've been doing the headphone trick with my cab so I wouldn't disturb the parentals to much.


----------



## coldsteal2

Yea, its even pretty loud with the headphone out trick hahah


----------



## Michael. L.

here my gear, minus the 50 watt plexi
Orange is running 2 x 12 100watt Jensen Alnico Blackbirds-

Cheers, Mick from OZ!!!


----------



## coldsteal2

Its bigger brothers


----------



## fstrat59slp

Not Specifically marshall but they are all tube amps. fender hot rod deluxe, fender hot rod deville, fender champ 600, Marshall 1959slp ri, and Marshall Class 5 Head (love this lil amp). Oh and my fav strat


----------



## Blokkadeleider

fstrat59slp said:


> Not Specifically marshall but they are all tube amps. fender hot rod deluxe, fender hot rod deville, fender champ 600, Marshall 1959slp ri, and Marshall Class 5 Head (love this lil amp). Oh and my fav strat



Those Class 5 have been on my radar for some time now so last friday when i went cabinet shopping I tested one. I think I'll get one of those next year... budget permitting.
A Champ is always cool of course 


Gr,

Gait.


----------



## coldsteal2

Nice variety there!


----------



## spanky36

My 94SG Standard and Marshall Haze 40


----------



## pavs

Check it out!!
\m/


----------



## Ewlman

All I got is a crappy camera phone so sorry for the low quality.


----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt

Not sure if I've already posted these here, but from the top: '98 jcm900 4500 & 1960 cab, '89 jcm800 2205 & 1982 anniv cab, & 2 1x15 jcm800 era cabs w/ sidewinders...


----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## GreaserMatt




----------



## AlisterHag

Here is my 79 JMP with my Avatar Cabs! The JMP is in crazy clean condition and all original.


----------



## dualampman

recent pix of my 1987xl


----------



## Bear

GreaserMatt said:


>



I'd love to have that.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

GreaserMatt said:


>



I need that cab to match this head (mine's also a 1997 anniversary edition):


----------



## axe arsenal

I have to post an update : sold my SL-X head and I got me a white 1960 A cab.


----------



## GreaserMatt

Thanks for the replies on the previous page; yeah, I actually bought it off a friend who was a little down on his luck; I told him I'd sell it back to him for what I paid for it. I'm hoping he loses interest in it, LOL... supposedly there were only like 250 white tolex 1982 anniv series marshall cabs made...


----------



## SRD

Finally got mine in the same room, so I had to snap a pic before they got moved again.


----------



## Wicked_Tone

My collection up until 3 years ago.


----------



## jorual

Here you are some pics of my rig.































And this is the last purchase just received.








Guitars staff...


----------



## rich24a

I love the sitar, jorual!  Nice collection of amps and Les Paul's as well man!


----------



## 61rocker

'71 Super Lead with original GE6550s... and '87 2210 with original Tesla el34s.....Mazda, Sylvania, RCA, Mullard preamp tubes with more on the way....


----------



## kips1963

Here's a pic of my MaArshalls:

Silver Jubilee 2555
Plexi 1959 RI HW with Caswell #39 mod
'89 JCM 800 2210


----------



## KINGSFAN




----------



## Harlequin tusk

Here some of mine! I also have a Mode Four and the 9005 preamp and 9000 series power amp...haven't used the MF or 9005 in a while.


----------



## Harlequin tusk

jorual said:


> Here you are some pics of my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the last purchase just received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitars staff...



Hey Joural,

Did your 6100 come stock like that...cool looking


----------



## jorual

Harlequin tusk said:


> Hey Joural,
> 
> Did your 6100 come stock like that...cool looking



No. That looking was made by me. It is very simple. You only have to take out the wood from the head and take out the staples and the changing the tolex. Be carefull with the white plastic binding because you can break it.


----------



## LithelShrimper

Here's my rig. Refer to signature for details.


----------



## zachman

jorual said:


> Here you are some pics of my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the last purchase just received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitars staff...



Nice gear!


----------



## 61rocker

LithelShrimper said:


> Here's my rig. Refer to signature for details.


 Love me some Silvertone.......wish I still had mine......nice


----------



## Hookandcanman

'72 SG with my 4104 and Class 5


----------



## JayCM800

Mine:


----------



## jorual

zachman said:


> Nice gear!



Thanks man...


----------



## alvinratsim

JayCM800 said:


> Mine:



Nice one jay! Wheres the chick?!!


----------



## TubeStack




----------



## Vidarsson

TubeStack said:


>



VM! Looks awesome!


----------



## JayCM800

Vidarsson said:


> VM! Looks awesome!


+1 

Also, love the "coily" cord, what is it? (Brand, model, length)


----------



## JTyson

psychodave said:


>



Nice Dave
Did you ever sell the Furman?


----------



## JTyson

an 800 missing, but heres a few


----------



## TubeStack

Vidarsson said:


> VM! Looks awesome!



Thanks, man. It really sounds great with the BX cab. 




JayCM800 said:


> +1
> 
> Also, love the "coily" cord, what is it? (Brand, model, length)



Thanks. It's a Bullet coily cable, straight to angled, 30'. I really like it.


----------



## joe web

here is a picture of my 2205 (1986 made) sitting on top of a 1935A Bass 4x12 with G12-65s.






here is the inside of the 1935a cab






and my complete rig with a 1982 cab. (changed speaker to V30+T75s) with the roadster made by the other amp company starting with M.






and this marshalls i used to own in the past






i shouldn´t have sold the fullstack......if anybody spots my old 2550 with jim´s signature on it, let me know. i would buy it back again.


----------



## Codyjohns

Some new pictures ........brought my 2204 home from rehearsal for a family pix.


----------



## jvm210guy

Love it..


----------



## fenderbender420

1995 jcm 900 4100, 2011 afd 100, 1960 a cabinet, 2002 gibson lp std, 2006 60th anny strat


----------



## Blakey

My amp and guitars


----------



## Gtrman58

Just one marshall to show at the moment...


----------



## Purgasound

There are a few heads and cabs that wouldn't fit in the picture actually...


----------



## rjtm

> There are a few heads and cabs that wouldn't fit in the picture actually...
> 
> 
> Like



:O. Nice!!!


----------



## sam marshall

American Viking said:


> There are a few heads and cabs that wouldn't fit in the picture actually...
> 
> awesome, one hell of a back line


----------



## JayCM800

American Viking said:


> There are a few heads and cabs that wouldn't fit in the picture actually...


 Sir, you're doing it the right way!!!


----------



## Clammy

American Viking said:


> There are a few heads and cabs that wouldn't fit in the picture actually...



Sweet, but you should remove the casters form the cabs! 

Cheers!


----------



## Harlequin tusk

American Viking said:


> There are a few heads and cabs that wouldn't fit in the picture actually...



Damn Viking...sweet setup!!!!! How does the Boogie 400 sound thru that Ampeg fridge???? 400 tube watts


----------



## Purgasound

Harlequin tusk said:


> Damn Viking...sweet setup!!!!! How does the Boogie 400 sound thru that Ampeg fridge???? 400 tube watts



Man, the 400+ is the gnarliest bass amp I've ever owned. I love that thing. 

It's got that nice EQ on it as well so I just crank the mids all the way up on the dials and the graphic and I get a really nice dirty tone. Very Motorhead but LOUDER and you always have the option to add more lows since it can handle a lot of thump.

Only problem is that it is painful to retube. The way I run them especially. With the mids cranked and all that distortion running through them the power tubes go much faster. Some of them ol' amp tech-aroonies will tell ya the EQ setting doesn't matter regarding tube life. May be true with guitar amps but it doesn't apply to bass amps. When the tubes start to go you can manipulate them in an out of oscillation by raising a certain frequency on the EQ band. I leave my settings where they are and over time a few tubes will crap out eventually and cause a bunch of noise. I can get rid of or exaggerate the noise by raising or lowering the guilty frequency.

Sorry if I went too in depth.


----------



## Harlequin tusk

American Viking said:


> Man, the 400+ is the gnarliest bass amp I've ever owned. I love that thing.
> 
> It's got that nice EQ on it as well so I just crank the mids all the way up on the dials and the graphic and I get a really nice dirty tone. Very Motorhead but LOUDER and you always have the option to add more lows since it can handle a lot of thump.
> 
> Only problem is that it is painful to retube. The way I run them especially. With the mids cranked and all that distortion running through them the power tubes go much faster. Some of them ol' amp tech-aroonies will tell ya the EQ setting doesn't matter regarding tube life. May be true with guitar amps but it doesn't apply to bass amps. When the tubes start to go you can manipulate them in an out of oscillation by raising a certain frequency on the EQ band. I leave my settings where they are and over time a few tubes will crap out eventually and cause a bunch of noise. I can get rid of or exaggerate the noise by raising or lowering the guilty frequency.
> 
> Sorry if I went too in depth.



No problem...I never got to try one, and have heard there awesome....and expensive, I took the cheap way out and bot an Ampeg svt 4-pro.....I'm curious how the Ampegs solid state 1,200 watts would match up vrs the Boogies 400 TUBE watss


----------



## Purgasound

The 400+ is rated at 500w but it definitely puts out a lot more. The volume is pretty intense, it's the loudest bass amp I've ever been close to. It can go way louder than you would ever need it to. On 4 on the master you pretty much are stomping all over the guitar rigs so there's not much of a need to go any further than that. Even if you like clean bass tones it will still go super loud without breaking up. 

My main thing is I like the fact I can get distorted bass tones (via preamp gain) without having to resort to getting a Sansamp or other pedals.


----------



## tarznamps

AFD 100 & 1959 Plexi RI





Media


----------



## Captain Wedge

Wicked_Tone said:


> My collection up until 3 years ago.



Does anyone know what model the head sitting on the floor in this picture is?


----------



## smashedguitars

Here is my JCM 2000 DSL 100, I just finished my mods... Mercury Magnetics O.T., Classic Tone choke and changed the red channel treble bleed cap. Sounds great!


----------



## Clammy

I guess I should add my latest acquisition to this thread:

VBA 400. (Sounds like a freight train!!!)






Cheers!


----------



## Monoxyde

First post here, Lead 100 Mosfet, MG100HDFX, Valvestate Mk I 8100, one 1965A and 2 1965B 4X10, all with the original Celestion G10L-35. By the way, sorry guys for my english, I'm french.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Nice stuff Monoxyde and welcome to the MF!


----------



## Snakeface

hey Monoxyde, I know you from kijiji, you always have pedals or something to trade , I'm glad to see that you're a Marshall fan...where did you find the Mosfet ? I've been looking for one too.


----------



## Monoxyde

Hi SnakeFace! You probably have the good person, I pass too much time on Kijiji trying to make good score on gear. If you know me, it means we trade something? I find the Lead 100 Mosfet in New Brunswick for 250$ + shipping (all the lead 100 mosfet I found near Montreal is way overpriced)... And yes I'm a marshall addict...Next move is for a Class 5 head, hope to find one used for a good price. I sell the Mg100HDFX and the two black 1965A & 1965B today so my rig is smaller now. Probably regret soon selling the two 1965 cabs but I need to clear some stuff to make space.


----------



## LithelShrimper

My 1960A freshly restored. 1960A on the left, 1982A on the right. Details in signature.


----------



## smashedguitars

...all ready for some jam time... my 2 x 12 cab I made, JCM 2000 I recently modded and an epi LP... (I know the epi LPs get a bad rap but I love mine  )


----------



## Robson780

I don't post here often but thought I'd share my rig with you guys.

I have a few Les Pauls but lately I've been digging this gold top, it's got a Super Distortion in the bridge.






I mainly run into this 1959SLP and hit it with an SD-1:






My band plays heavy punk/metal and that SD-1 plus the Superlead at 3 o'clock makes for a devastating tone.

If, on the off chance, volume happens to be an issue, I'll use my '78 2204. Even still, it's almost always dimed. This one compresses quite a bit running flat out and I typically prefer the open rawness of the Plexi but a dimed 2204 never fails to make me smile. I always bring this amp instead when I KNOW the sound guy is going to get bent out of shape over the SLP.


----------



## billdncn

All I've got right now....Starting over


----------



## bodhi2600




----------



## axe arsenal

I took this pic of my rig this afternoon.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Nice!!^^^


----------



## Midnight Blues

axe arsenal said:


> I took this pic of my rig this afternoon.



I'm very concerned about the glasses you have behind your amps Axe!


----------



## Drewby

Captain Wedge said:


> Does anyone know what model the head sitting on the floor in this picture is?



Looks like a Lead 12 head.


----------



## axe arsenal

Midnight Blues said:


> I'm very concerned about the glasses you have behind your amps Axe!


LOL! Yes, there has been some shattered glass..
When I play my amps I roll the cabs a little bit further away.


----------



## Nebulozny

...


----------



## LSummer

Here's my lineup:

JCM 800 2210 '86, havent found much info about these. Only the '82 anniversary edition, but no mention about this '86.
JCM 900 LEAD A cabinet
1960 STEREO B cabinet, will change the jackplate to normal mono/stereo switch, since this now serves only as stereo cab.

A cab has the logo of the 2nd previous owners bands logo, will paint it over and add the Marshall logo that hangs over it atm. Its a bit smaller than normal 1960 logo, took it from old broken Valvestate combo.


----------



## Midnight Blues

axe arsenal said:


> LOL! Yes, there has been some shattered glass..
> When I play my amps I roll the cabs a little bit further away.



I could image that being the case!


----------



## spacerocker

Old:




DSC_7837 by lightspeed3, on Flickr




And New:






DSC_4270_a by lightspeed3, on Flickr


----------



## fstrat59slp

Here's mine
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPT5R7sef6c]Marshall Plexi 1959slp reissue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bieling3




----------



## sickest beast

sergr


----------



## elcid




----------



## FFXIhealer

Marshall JVM410H with 1960A Lead cab.


----------



## fstrat59slp

My little class 5 on my 1912 cab very nice lil amp and cab. They sound very good together


----------



## J.A.H

My 1st Marshall


----------



## p90strat

My Malicious Twins


----------



## cdog

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...53179247807.2036095.1179322377&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...53179247807.2036095.1179322377&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...53179247807.2036095.1179322377&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...53179247807.2036095.1179322377&type=3&theater


----------



## Si.




----------



## 66 galaxie

I gotta update here. Got a few new additions... DSL 100 and C5. 
Edit, better pic..


----------



## tarznamps

My latest additions to the group: AFD100 & YJM100


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

tarznamps said:


> My latest additions to the group: AFD100 & YJM100



You don't have a jube or JCM Slash?


----------



## fstrat59slp




----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## alvagoldbook

Clammy said:


> I guess I should add my latest acquisition to this thread:
> 
> VBA 400. (Sounds like a freight train!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I've dreamed of hearing a VBA 400 in person, and I'm not even a bass player.


----------



## Midnight Blues

I don't think I posted one since I added my C5 (lousy picture I know. Sorry):


----------



## tarznamps

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> You don't have a jube or JCM Slash?


 Those are on my wish list along with a 6100.


----------



## hacksaw

The amps I've been jammin on lately.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Midnight Blues said:


> I don't think I posted one since I added my C5 (lousy picture I know. Sorry):



What is the white one on the right?


----------



## LKrevival

My 2205 and cabinet I bought around 1986, I am the original owner. It has some drink stains from a couple spills over the years, and seen a lot of use and travel but it still rocks. I never used the clean channel, as I found it less than satisfactory and the channel pedal even worse. Instead I rolled down the volume on the guitar when I needed a less distorted tone, but back then I didn't care about a sparkle clean tone. The serial starts with U and ends in 84, so does that mean it was made in 1984? Is it one of the "bleeding" years?

It is not my main amp anymore, mainly due to the fact that I need a dedicated channel selecting amp now like the Mesa or soon to own JVM 410.


----------



## Midnight Blues

66 galaxie said:


> What is the white one on the right?



That's my C5. It was a limited edition (300) done for Sweetwater. I love it!!!! Was playing my Frampton LP through it today and what a sound!!!!


----------



## dptone5

Here are my baby's....each give classic Marshall tone!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Midnight Blues said:


> That's my C5. It was a limited edition (300) done for Sweetwater. I love it!!!! Was playing my Frampton LP through it today and what a sound!!!!



Well, that is one sweet amp 
What about the middle one?


----------



## 66 galaxie

DPTONE5 said:


> Here are my baby's....each give classic Marshall tone!



You are a sick man... I like it! You have some good stuff there


----------



## dptone5

Thanks 66 Galaxie...sick and a few other medical terms would probably describe me well!!


----------



## alvagoldbook

Not mine, but I thought JVM and Plexi owners alike would love this one.


----------



## diesect20022000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivSpgNnwIRg&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTo2vMDCrk4&feature=youtu.be

has toan!

not a Marshall but, i suspect it's a highly modified 4 cascading gain stage plexi circuit.

gp from those to the clips on youtube or my sig "Zakk Attakk" and Jens Song. and that's all the same settings on the same channel!


----------



## Midnight Blues

66 galaxie said:


> Well, that is one sweet amp
> What about the middle one?



Thanks 66g! That's my 1974X.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Finally a picture of them all together


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## JakeBluesRocker

fstrat59slp said:


> finally a picture of them all together



omg the class 5 combo is so tiny!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Haha yeah jake it is small in comparison to the 4X12, still has a big sound for a little fella though..


----------



## gbravo

My boys...











1987X, 69' JMP 50W, 68' JMP 50W Tremolo, Class 5, JTM30


----------



## carrots




----------



## bmcguitar

First day back at rehearsals and a phone cam that actually works rather ok with loud music (unlike my shitty iPhone)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow0ymawEDvA]The Scotsman by The Cilikis Progressio Project - YouTube[/ame]

Original Yugo pre's and EHX EL34 power


----------



## dodgethis

My JVM is so awesome, it can run all the modes at once!


----------



## BOZ




----------



## JayCM800

Damn! I need a good camera!


----------



## hailebrad

My Custom 2x12 Haze 40 combo.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Got a new B cab last weekend. 25watt Greenbacks. Perfect with the 2204


----------



## Salty Rose

At a punk show. My 1995 JTM 45 RI. Big M cab from the '70's.


----------



## Salty Rose

Most recent addition to the family- 1990 JCM 900 Mkiii 2502


----------



## Salty Rose

The Beast. Heavy and loud. 1987 JCM 800 50 watt combo.


----------



## rjtm

My Silver Jubilee


----------



## Gibby 2711

My tsl 100


----------



## zx1012r

1923c with a new JVM 2 X 12 cab. The cab matches the combo perfectly as it is open back with the same vintage and heritage speakers. Lovin it!


----------



## mkstylee

here's my babies


----------



## Australian

66 galaxie said:


> Got a new B cab last weekend. 25watt Greenbacks. Perfect with the 2204



A nice room. That color wall looks great behind the amps. Im doing some painting at the moment and might do a room a lighter shade of that color. Do you remember what that color is called?


----------



## dixie hustler

Gibby 2711 said:


> My tsl 100



Love the plexi And lights did the same to mine. Looks good.


----------



## LKrevival

I've become JVM'd in the last few months, I love the head so much that I got off a ebay sell that when I saw a 410 combo on ebay at a great price I went for it too. If Marshall comes out with a 410 1x12 I might even go for that also haha. And who knows a plexi or 2203/2204 might join the club one day but not really thinking about that for now, the JVM series is about all I could ask for.


----------



## SkinnyJ

My 4104...





My Class 5...


----------



## WinterOrb




----------



## Theo 413

Kinda lousy pic, but here's my JCM 900 MKIII 2100. Love this amp!


----------



## LAARS

Wow some of you guys have a great amp collection. This is my amp rig. My Marshall is a 1993 - 100 watt SLP. I use a Rivera Rock Crusher with it. It runs into 1- 4X12 cab, and my 2 Voodoo 50 watt V-plexs run into the other 4 x 12.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

LAARS said:


> Wow some of you guys have a great amp collection. This is my amp rig. My Marshall is a 1993 - 100 watt SLP. I use a Rivera Rock Crusher with it. It runs into 1- 4X12 cab, and my 2 Voodoo 50 watt V-plexs run into the other 4 x 12.



Nice setup.
How is that Rivera Rock Crusher?


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## LAARS

The Rock Crusher is great! I'm a big fan of Pauls stuff. The tone stays the same if I'm using it or not. You get a switch for 8ohms or 16 ohms, plus he has two switches for tone, Edge and Warmth. Best sounding power attenuator I've used.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Thanks man, good to know. I'll put it on my list to test.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## keef1367

My green ltd edition TSL 60 and 1960a 
The Flying Boogie  
As it has become affectionately known amongst my fellow band mates 
Freshly back from Marshall after a well needed service.


----------



## Dimitar

I can't wait to sell my Randall and buy another JCM800 head


----------



## Blokkadeleider

keef1367 said:


> As it has become affectionately known amongst my fellow band mates :)
> [/quote]
> 
> Nice amp.
> Mine was nicknamed [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pazuzu_%28The_Exorcist%29"]Pazuzu[/URL] by my bandmates.
> 
> [quote="Dimitar, post: 642390"][img]http://i49.tinypic.com/27y1mrb.jpg
> 
> I can't wait to sell my Randall and buy another JCM800 head



If I were your neighbour you wouldn't get a note under the door.
I'd dime my plexi and make your ears bleed 

Nice wall!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## LithelShrimper

My 800 and I playin' some funk in a smokey club in the ghetto.


----------



## Rogie

Here is my humble rig.

`78 _*JMP*_ _2203_ MkII Master Volume w/ homemade 4x12 slant front cabinet w/Celestion G12 65 (_built in 1981_)


----------



## WhineX

Just wanted to show my workhorse.


----------



## acidvoodoo




----------



## vernplum

Hello - Marshall lover new to this forum here.

Here are a couple of my favourites, both acquired fairly recently:

JCM-1 Combo






YJM-100


----------



## JayCM800

vernplum said:


> Hello - Marshall lover new to this forum here.
> 
> Here are a couple of my favourites, both acquired fairly recently:
> 
> JCM-1 Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YJM-100


Nice! Where are you from? The JCM-1 hasn't been released in this parts of the world yet!


----------



## vernplum

Hi there - I live in Singapore and the shipment came in early last week


----------



## harajookers

some of my in memoriam Marshall amps 





*JCM800 2203KK w/ 70's cab loaded w Rola celestion greenback*
​ 




*Vintage modern 2266*​ 





*Superbass 100 '76
*​ 
really2 miss the 2203KK.. real kickass amp!!


----------



## microhead

1987 microstack (3005, but marked 25/50). still has plastic on the faceplate, no dings, tears, rub marks, rivets are still shiny.

also a 3505 micro bass. the 8 ohm g10L-35's sound amazing with the 3005 head. unfortunately the micro cabs are 16 ohm, so i can only use one of the 3505 cabs when i hook it up that way.

and another 3005, this one wearing white. i also have a valvestate 10 microstack, two other 3005's, a g15ms, and an mg15msII. one on every room. no joke.


----------



## JAC

This is my first Marshall. I just got it last Sunday:






Here are the rest of my other amps. I might have posted this on here before:


----------



## 61rocker

_Recently added the JCM2000__ DSL100....._


----------



## buzz

gettin ready for action..............


----------



## SkinnyJ

Ready for the gig! 

(note my C-5 off to the side... My backup amp...)


----------



## Esc




----------



## pbf98

Heres my Marshall 1987xl just got here couple days ago



 







I ordered the BX cab but the store I went through cheated me and ordered the B.. not going back to them cause I am done dealing with them..


----------



## chriscoz

Picked this up in a trade....

1983 JCM800 2204(50w) with 2x12 cab...

It's been moded by Harry Kolbe in the 80's

I love it... but want to get a metroamp Zero loss Fx loop


----------



## harajookers

NAD!!! JCM900 SL-X w/1960a cab





they seems love the marshall too


----------



## Odin69

Here's my YJM 100 with the 1982BJH cab I have. 






Here's my other amps. They all sound great through the cabinet.


----------



## phuzaxeman

JCM2000 TSL60 GT-Russians preamp tubes; custom celestions mc212 cab


----------



## bmwfreq

My replica of Slash's #34 JCM 800 that he purchased from SIR in the late 80's. This amp head has been used by Slash to record every record since the Use Your Illusion I and II sessions.

Amp used to create replica - 1984 JCM 800 2203


----------



## Hasse-Angerfist

Marshall TSL100
Marshall 1936 2x12
Marshall JCM900 1960A 4x12







Marshall Fifty Split Channel Reverb 2x12, 50w


----------



## dudu

Not the most common combination:


----------



## langmurf

What I have now:






Class 5, 1933 cab, 1987 clone

What I've had:

My first C5 combo:






C5 head:






'73 1959 (PCB):






So... yes, I'm on my third C5. Great amps!


----------



## 33KHD

My growing collection...

The one in the middle is under repair and the DSL should be replaced by a VM soon.

Gotta quit buying heads....and start buying cabs!!


----------



## erikthered76

Heres the family


----------



## Stymie

I found these two guys in a strange way for both.
The first one (bottom) was listed on a mid-week holiday for $500, guy came back two days later and held it for me as I was the first to respond.
Second one was $300, hidden in big listing of crapola.


----------



## KevZone

Just bought this about 3 months ago...


----------



## mariosoldano

KM1959 said:


> Is that a 68 CA? I love that guitar...


that is my newest toy


----------



## mwi




----------



## pleximarshall

I have a 1968 Marshall tremelo with same year bottom cabinet.




This amp is a Tim Caswell mod ..... You can see more of this amp in my pictures .....


----------



## ReiGnMaN

You can see and hear mine here for an interview I did...


Interview with Rob Godek from CLMTV on Fox Sports - YouTube


----------



## minerman

Love the Nightswan man, I had one myself, one of the original lightning bolt graphics......very cool!!!


----------



## MXR




----------



## Nochboa

let´s play, find the Marshall amp!

yeah, this is my actual "rig", BUT as I shall call this the "pre jvm410h and moving to new appartment soon anyway"-era, I don´t give a fuck!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Nochboa said:


> let´s play, find the Marshall amp!
> 
> yeah, this is my actual "rig", BUT as I shall call this the "pre jvm410h and moving to new appartment soon anyway"-era, I don´t give a fuck!



So you're a bit of a peavy fan 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Nochboa

nope, I will deny that and start selling them, from the day my jvm arrives 
but what can I say? they were all real bargains in comparrison to available Marshalls at the time, so one led to another...


----------



## pleximarshall

Nochboa said:


> nope, I will deny that and start selling them, from the day my jvm arrives
> but what can I say? they were all real bargains in comparrison to available Marshalls at the time, so one led to another...



Trading up good deal !!!!!!!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Nochboa said:


> nope, I will deny that and start selling them, from the day my jvm arrives
> but what can I say? they were all real bargains in comparrison to available Marshalls at the time, so one led to another...



I won't say anything bad about peavey. A friend owns one and he gets a great sound from it.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*But... it isn't a Marshall and I hope you'll enjoy that JVM.


----------



## mariosoldano

Rufes said:


> While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


hi

here are mine.....


----------



## joshuatree725

Here's my humble collection of Marshalls. 







JCM1-H
Class5-H
Mosfet Lead 100
Jubilee 2553
2061cx cab (2x12)
1965a cab (4x10)


----------



## Nochboa

good morning! (it´s 9 am over here)
oh, fuck "good", it was the *best* morning in recent times, hell yeah!

so, yes, there is some news to tell 
the delivery guy was a little cross, it was his last delivery before the weekend and it was heavy, i get it.
but anyways, it has arrived, it was shortly played (after some standby-switch and broken cable confusion) and put to bed soon.

so finally, here´s the first image of my JVM410H with JVMC212 titled "good night, sweet prince"


----------



## David Corrales

Nochboa said:


> good morning! (it´s 9 am over here)
> oh, fuck "good", it was the *best* morning in recent times, hell yeah!
> 
> so, yes, there is some news to tell
> the delivery guy was a little cross, it was his last delivery before the weekend and it was heavy, i get it.
> but anyways, it has arrived, it was shortly played (after some standby-switch and broken cable confusion) and put to bed soon.
> 
> so finally, here´s the first image of my JVM410H with JVMC212 titled "good night, sweet prince"



Man, those pics with new amps and the boxes still around always get my blood flowing... so fucking awesome


----------



## SkinnyJ

I got the big dog on a rare home visit. It's hard to play an '800 in an apartment building, so I usually leave it at my drummer's house. My fiance turns white anytime it comes through the door. She's afaird I'm going to get us evicted. 

Later, I'm going to crack it open and see if it is actually set up properly for E34Ls. Allegedly this amp came stock with 6550s.

Here with my Class 5:


----------



## Nochboa

ah, so this thread fell asleep, time for a resurrection!

so, tadaaa, just as promised...here it is... my freshly set up rig in my new flat! 
guitar-wise, this is all I´m using for now:
JVM 410H with JVMC212
Fender American Standard Stratocaster
Les Paul and Ibanez JS from Formentera Guitars
Vox Big Bad Wah, Excalibur Analog Delay, TC Electronic Flashback Delay






luckily, I got some cool neighbours, who don´t mind some unrequested rock´n roll in their lives


----------



## shades of blue

I'm strictly Marshall right now. Marshall's are the only amps that I can run without a freakin' pedal setup and still be happy!


----------



## Badmonkey




----------



## MaxFrames

Here is my rack.





Here it is again with the cabs.





The stomp boxes are unrelated, they are connected to the Rockman Sustainor you can half-see in the 2nd picture.
The Midiverb is used for the other instruments, guitar reverberation is provided by the half rack Boss SE50.
The MIDI switchboard is a Korg A4 board, not shown.
As you can see the top Mesa cab doubles as a stand for one of the rack covers which in turns doubles as a mouse pad


----------



## Vinsanitizer

And also, here's one big sweeping "*LIKE*" for all pics posted in this thread.


----------



## blues_n_cues

MaxFrames said:


> Here is my rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is again with the cabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stomp boxes are unrelated, they are connected to the Rockman Sustainor you can half-see in the 2nd picture.
> The Midiverb is used for the other instruments, guitar reverberation is provided by the half rack Boss SE50.
> The MIDI switchboard is a Korg A4 board, not shown.
> As you can see the top Mesa cab doubles as a stand for one of the rack covers which in turns doubles as a mouse pad



cool setup. you don't like your verb2 for the rig? I usually run mine on the #41 preset w/ the mix level around 9 or 10 o'clock when playing in a tight room.


----------



## MaxFrames

I like the Midiverb II, but since the SE-50 already has reverb built in, and I needed a reverb unit for the mixer anyway, I ended up with this setup. Which has the added advantage of leaving at least part of the vent grilles free on the JMP-1 since the SE-50 is half rack size. Also there is an empty space over the EL34 so its grilles are free too.


----------



## rlconklin

Here's my equipment. I only play in my basement, haven't been in a band for over 30 years, so I don't need much.


----------



## darth550

Old JCM 2000 and new/old '74 Super Lead 100....


----------



## DirtySteve

Beautiful LPs Darth!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MaxFrames said:


> Here is my rack.


Looks like a great amp! ...

Here's mine:






Not yet racked. I'm trying to figure out a way to have adequate ventilation before I give it a permanent home in a rack. Doesn't it get hot in a rack?


----------



## darth550

DirtySteve said:


> Beautiful LPs Darth!



Thank you


----------



## MaxFrames

Dogs of Doom said:


> Not yet racked. I'm trying to figure out a way to have adequate ventilation before I give it a permanent home in a rack. Doesn't it get hot in a rack?



The EL34 has a couple of very noisy fans which seem to spin at a fairly high speed all the time. I haven't really stressed mine yet, but I think it's OK, after all it was designed to run in a rack. I left a 1xRU empty space above, anyway, so the venting grilles can do their passive job along with the active fans.


----------



## hellride

Life can be so terribly unfair 
I see all of your beautiful Marshall's. Some even have multipel setups. Some have two or more of my favourites. 
What make things worse, seems like I'm stuck with my Peavey windsor halfstack. (Not ONE answer to ANY of my ads) Nothing wrong with it but I want, no, I NEED a Marshall so bad I can taste (hear) it.


----------



## drybone

canadian 800, mesa cab, sometimes use 2 if needed.


----------



## JAC

the dug said:


>



I dig the mudd flap girlies on the grillies! A1 puro cool! A big ten four good buddy!


----------



## Far Rider

Updated family pic:


----------



## janarn

Instant Hendrix:


----------



## cyanidesilly

Procter2812 said:


> My other les paul is in the case recovering from the broken neck job haha



Nice Jonesy there. Wish I'd gotten one of the Custom Shop Steve Jones Customs when Gibson put them out a few years back. Huge Pistols fan here.


----------



## samiam




----------



## bosnialove

1991 Gibson LP Standard & 1982, 4010 combo with Celestion G12-65 speaker.


----------



## Vmodder

Hi, new old guy here, my humble offering..I have a MHZ15 head with balanced Tung-Sol pre's, an MC 2x12 cab rewired to 16 ohms, and loaded with Eminence Private Jacks. I have a Lead 12 stack in white tolex loaded with Celestion G10C-30's in the cabinets. Had it serviced about a year ago, amazing difference in sound.


----------



## Jucciz

Some heads and a couple of cabs:





A '68 Plexi Lead and my most recent Marshall acquisition, a '70/'71 1935 cabinet:





Three other cabs didn't make into these photos.


----------



## Midnight Blues

darth550 said:


> Old JCM 2000 and new/old '74 Super Lead 100....




Looks like my old Stack from around the same time period. Man, I wish I still had it!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Time for an updated family photo, but these will have to do for now:






And the newest member:


----------



## DWK302

YJM100 paired with a Les Paul Traditional. Tone heaven!


----------



## DWK302

Here are a few pics of my JCM-1H. This thing screams!


----------



## bosnialove

bosnialove said:


> 1991 Gibson LP Standard & 1982, 4010 combo with Celestion G12-65 speaker.


 
A new pic:


----------



## Toomuchpresha

1987x plexi, 1960a cab


----------



## DirtySteve

I thought I posted this in here, but I don't see it so here it is...


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## DirtySteve

Vinsanitizer said:


>



I'm gonna show my ignorance here, but I don't care....what is the small stack second from the right? That looks so cool!


----------



## obx351

2000 MK II 50 watt with a new 2x12 cabinet


----------



## Vinsanitizer

DirtySteve said:


> I'm gonna show my ignorance here, but I don't care....what is the small stack second from the right? That looks so cool!


 
It's the Zakk Wylde Micro Stack.


----------



## hacksaw

beep beep.. Change up! Adding in the 77' jpm 2204 and then off it went to a friend while his amp gets fixed. poor dude..





Poor rebuilt 83 jcm800 4104, now its freakin nice and loaded with zoso and mundorf caps. much bettter now LOL


----------



## kleintools

Marshall Amp Forum - kleintools's Album: MARSHALL HAZE 212 CUSTOM


----------



## kleintools

Marshall Amp Forum - kleintools's Album: MARSHALL HAZE 212 COSTUM


----------



## mk2 steve

Here's my rig:






The amp is a slightly modified 1991 JCM900 4500 Dual Reverb with EL34s, the cab is a 1960A with an X-pattern of WGS ET65s & WGS Veteran 30s


----------



## keennay

Excuse me folks, I don't think I've ever introduced you to my family 


'78 Marshall JMP 2203 MV
'69 Marshall 4x12 w/ Pre-Rola G12M-25 Greenbacks 
Analogman Maxon OD-9 Tube Screamer (Silver Mod + Bad Bob Boost)
Jackson DKMGT Dinky w/ Seymour Duncan '59 (neck), TB-12 Screamin' Demon (bridge)


----------



## charveldan




----------



## Rozman62

DSL 50 is gone but replaced with an Orange Rocker 30.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## bon83

The JMP











The DSL





cheers

bon


----------



## MikeJSchmidt

My updated rig in action!

Me as Slash, Guns N' Roses tribute.





Duns N' Bones Official Website
www.facebook.com/dustnbonesgnr


----------



## Petri358

My pride and joys:


----------



## obx351

new used 1960ax










My stack with my LPs (other custom is in the shop getting a harness upgrade)


----------



## BURSTBUCKERBLACK

Two Marshall JMP 2000 DSL 100w Heads
Two Marshall JMP 2000 TSL 100w Heads one is VooDoo Modded
Four Marshall 1960 A Cabinets
Four Marshall 1960 B Cabinets


----------



## jcm800gridlock

My collection


----------



## Darth Federer

Petri358 said:


> My pride and joys:



Extra sweet collection man!!!


----------



## mr.brownstone

Crappy cell phone pic but not so crappier beasts...


----------



## P4B

Marshall lead 12 from 80s
add'ed s computer to a extra cab i found on ebay. Was refurbing the lead 12 at the time and thought this would be neat.


----------



## veryLOUDdsl100

I just need a jcm800 and then a dual rec, and I will feel complete!!http://www.marshallforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11684&stc=1&d=1356894427


----------



## Adrian86

I figured that would be an appropriate first post. These are my Marshalls, a JCM 900 MkIII HiGain Master Volume 2100, a YJM 100 and a JCM 2000 TSL 60. I am still missing the ´79 50W JMP I used to have a few years ago, but the YJM 100 fills that place better than I could have ever imagined. The JCM 900 was my first Marshall 10 years ago and it still is one of my favourite amps. The TSL sadly sounds a bit flat and dull compared to the other two.


----------



## Marshall Brady

Figured this is a good place for post #1. 
2205 from '83, & '79 JMP. The JMP is pretty much my holy grail. Smooth tone, & finger friendly.


----------



## veryLOUDdsl100

Marshall Brady said:


> Figured this is a good place for post #1.
> 2205 from '83, & '79 JMP. The JMP is pretty much my holy grail. Smooth tone, & finger friendly.



That is a classy looking jcm800, I want one of those so bad!!!


----------



## Far Rider

Marshall Brady said:


> Figured this is a good place for post #1.
> 2205 from '83, & '79 JMP. The JMP is pretty much my holy grail. Smooth tone, & finger friendly.



Nice! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## S Jackson

Sold my MA100 and just purchased a JCM2000 DSL 100.


----------



## Mosher Zone

This is last big Marshall i owned, a 1970 50W & 1982(A) 320W cab




Unfortunately it was stolen at a gig some years back, i still have the cab though.


----------



## pat kopecky

http://www.myspace.com/sidewinderga/photos/7210339#{"ImageId":7210339}
http://www.myspace.com/sidewinderga/photos/7210339#{"ImageId":7210319}
http://www.myspace.com/sidewinderga/photos/7222815#{"ImageId":7222815}

Marshall TSL 60 Jcm 900 top cab & Jcm 900 vintage bottom cab. Pic of effects too. Delay, Chorus, Compression/Sustain, Banshee Talk Box, Tuner, Marshall Jackhammer under Pedal Pad board.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Mosher Zone said:


> This is last big Marshall i owned, a 1970 50W & 1982(A) 320W cab
> 
> Unfortunately it was stolen at a gig some years back, i still have the cab though.



Nice guitar 
Horrible to hear about having that head stolen.
People should keep their hands off other people's stuff.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Mosher Zone

Blokkadeleider said:


> Nice guitar
> Horrible to hear about having that head stolen.
> People should keep their hands off other people's stuff.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


 Yeah your telling me but my goal this year is to get a JCM800 to sit on that cab.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

A better group photo after some jamming in the living room while the wife was away.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Mosher Zone said:


> Yeah your telling me but my goal this year is to get a JCM800 to sit on that cab.



Just a vanilla JCM800 or the KK?


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DragonSarc

heres an addition to the collection 

JVM-1C





Waiting for the JCM-1C


----------



## j-co




----------



## Metalway

My Marshall Room with my VBA 400, VBC 810. Plus the Marshall Fridge and JVM 210C. Missing on the picture, my VBC 412 is at the practice room.


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## Metalway

Metalway said:


> My Marshall Room with my VBA 400, VBC 810. Plus the Marshall Fridge and JVM 210C. Missing on the picture, my VBC 412 is at the practice room.


 
Here is my VBC 412 with my VBA 400.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Metalway said:


> Here is my VBC 412 with my VBA 400.



I sense a strong hatred against any and all neighbours 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*What a beast of an amp!


----------



## Metalway

Blokkadeleider said:


> I sense a strong hatred against any and all neighbours
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *What a beast of an amp!


 
If somebody wants to fight, I can go to war!


----------



## TwinACStacks

My humble rig:






Don't laugh it KICKS ASS.

 TWIN


----------



## Blokkadeleider

TwinACStacks said:


> My humble rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't laugh it KICKS ASS.
> 
> TWIN



Better than a Vox hmm? 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Now I've GOT to know, Who is prettier DAN:






OR ME:







 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Blokkadeleider said:


> Better than a Vox hmm?
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Don't worry gerrit everyone STILL needs a VOX AC30/50/100.

 TWIN


----------



## Mosher Zone

Blokkadeleider said:


> Just a vanilla JCM800 or the KK?
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


Probably a standard but i'll keep my options open.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Mosher Zone said:


> Probably a standard but i'll keep my options open.



Just a plain 2203, boost in front, heaven!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Zombie_Ritual

My VS100H with VS212 cabinet.


----------



## bobgoblin

2205 sitting on an Avatar 2x12 loaded with EVM-12Ls.


----------



## Reauchambeau

77 50w CSA chassis





here it is beside my 75 Super Lead CSA


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Trick said:


> 1986


 
Who are you? What are your scruples and who is your king?


----------



## Fiat Lux

Petri358 said:


> My pride and joys:



Man, your amps are stunning!

cheers


----------



## DragonSarc

TwinACStacks said:


> My humble rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't laugh it KICKS ASS.
> 
> TWIN



Still waiting on craigslist for this will grab it when i see 1 

this 1 just came in today 






JCM1C


----------



## Mosher Zone

DragonSarc said:


> Still waiting on craigslist for this will grab it when i see 1
> 
> this 1 just came in today


 What wattage is that & is it valve? Looks a bit like a Lead 12


----------



## rmlevasseur

TwinACStacks said:


> Now I've GOT to know, Who is prettier DAN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR ME:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWIN



You mean those are two different people?


----------



## DragonSarc

Mosher Zone said:


> What wattage is that & is it valve? Looks a bit like a Lead 12



all 1 watt valve its the 50th anniv JCM1C  my first JCM800 might try and get its brother 2203


----------



## Canadalex

Here's mine (maybe one of the most hated on the web...) : JCM 900 1998 DR 100W with a 1960A cab that I restored, loaded with G12T75! 
Tubes : JJ EL-34


----------



## Mosher Zone

DragonSarc said:


> all 1 watt valve its the 50th anniv JCM1C  my first JCM800 might try and get its brother 2203


 Sweet.


----------



## obx351

1987x and 1960ax Here it is with a few of my guitars....
















And my 2061x with a 65Amps head voiced for a vintage Marshall 18w and Vox AC15


----------



## Kunnz

Would love to hear that LP junior through the Marshall amp and speaker.. 
Nice tools of the trade you got there.


----------



## Kunnz




----------



## obx351

Kunnz said:


> Would love to hear that LP junior through the Marshall amp and speaker..
> Nice tools of the trade you got there.



TY! They all sound great through both heads and cabinets. The 87x head likes my white custom and alpine SG Special the best...they are ridiculous sounding through the rig, and the 65Amps London Pro likes all of my guitars equally, I just have to tune it a bit more because it's very sensitive but it does a great job of replicating a vintage 18w Marshall and a early/mid 60s Vox AC15...and I can blend the two channels for more zanyness!!


----------



## Hasse-Angerfist

My new friend, JCM900MKIII.


----------



## Badmonkey




----------



## BornDead

Jcm 800 2203kk
84 jcm 800 2204
77 jmp 100 watt


----------



## Mosher Zone

Kunnz said:


>


 That's a great collection you got going there.


----------



## Esc

*Marshall DSL Silver Edition*


----------



## yankeebulldog

My JVM410HJS:


----------



## REGGIX

I got a Marshall 2555SL (JCM SLASH) with one JCM Slash Cabinet (1960AV) Bought them both for 5000 Swedish kronor, it's about 790 US Dollars. It's funny because the cabinet are worth more than that haha.


----------



## Goatroper

Heres a couple of mine.


----------



## DonaldBort

I am humbled by all the pics.... Nice rigs everyone


----------



## MCSteeler

Not all of my Marshalls, just my favorites...


----------



## travisbickle777

Marshall Amp Forum - travisbickle777's Album: Up for Action and offers!! - Picture



This is up for sale. Contact me for the str8 scoop.
All original replaced parts are saved. SL/A9464A puts it around a late 70's metal face plexi (Billy Gibbons fave?)


----------



## gtr1963

just added the jcm 2000 dsl 100 watt to my rig this week to go with my 900 4100 100 watt head...


----------



## Australian

GAS!! ...hey wait a minute they're mine.


----------



## EndGame00

Metalway said:


> My Marshall Room with my VBA 400, VBC 810. Plus the Marshall Fridge and JVM 210C. Missing on the picture, my VBC 412 is at the practice room.



That Marshall fridge.... Is that where you keep your booze?


----------



## Superfede92

Hey guys! First post on this forum! Here's my beasts!


----------



## the rock




----------



## plexilespaul

.


----------



## plexilespaul

.


----------



## plexilespaul

Superfede92 said:


> Hey guys! First post on this forum! Here's my beasts!


----------



## rinoatl




----------



## okbassplayerguy

My newly acquired JTM60-3X10 with my Hamer Special FM. A nice combination.


----------



## Dizzyg12




----------



## novafx4

Here's my DSL40C that I just picked up yesterday.


----------



## plexilespaul

sorry for i tried to upload a picture...


----------



## duranh

Here's a little clip of what I did to my Marshall.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CEaPvhyKQY[/ame]


----------



## plexilespaul

a gathering of two families; mine and a friends...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

duranh said:


> Here's a little clip of what I did to my Marshall.
> 
> Marshall JCM 2000 TSL 100 - YouTube


looks great, I wouldn't even worry about piping, when it's lit up, the edges shine white...


----------



## MikeJSchmidt

From this weekends gig.


----------



## Australian

MikeJSchmidt said:


> From this weekends gig.





Hi Slash. Welcome to the forum. 

I like the road rig.


----------



## Jimlink

My Marshall 30th Anniversary 6100LM w/1960 A&B Cabinets...


----------



## psychodave

Nothing to make a big deal about...


----------



## Darron Sweeney

Here's my Bass cabinet. Is this an unusual color for a cabinet as I haven't seen it before? Also, one of the casters is broken and one of the side handles broke off in my hand while trying to put the heavy monster in my car. 
Am I still able to get these 2 parts?


----------



## Superfede92

psychodave said:


> Nothing to make a big deal about...



You got to be kidding me....


----------



## duranh

psychodave said:


> nothing to make a big deal about...


Ho. Ly. Shit.


----------



## biggs

psychodave said:


> Nothing to make a big deal about...


 
My Lord....You win!


----------



## biggs

My humble offerings.....


----------



## novafx4

Picked up my 2nd Marshall this evening from a Craigslist ad. It's an MG30DFX.


----------



## Scumbag




----------



## Australian

psychodave said:


> Nothing to make a big deal about...





Love the setup!!


----------



## Georgiatec

psychodave said:


> Nothing to make a big deal about...



Nice carpet


----------



## jimmystockstill

My first Marshall!!!
Why did I wait SOOOOOO long.
Complete dumb ass I guess but my Gibby R7 Goldtop NEVER
sounded so good!


----------



## vernplum




----------



## POWERFARM

A few toys...bad angle-sorry.


----------



## pugachev

you guys whoring up too much gear lol no wonder prices been so far up lately


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## OKO

My son's first amp - bought it a few weeks ago


----------



## rudedude

My first Marshall is finally here with me! This is a photo in the studio, only the head is mine.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

rudedude said:


> My first Marshall is finally here with me! This is a photo in the studio, only the head is mine.



JTM45 reissue?
I heard one last autumn. Sounded great, very smooth.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## flashtilley

Here's mine


----------



## MikeJSchmidt

My Rig.


----------



## Chris.W

Here's my collection...


----------



## cybermgk

I have but the one, my little DSL15H (Modded). But am contemplating my next as we speak.


----------



## XxIPxX

2 of these in stereo






or these in stereo


----------



## jppage25

JCM-900 with my Les Pauls


----------



## All4Tone

Here's a shot of a few of my toys. This is part of the sound room in my studio and it's where most of my amps are. It occasionally also gets used as a jam room when buddies come by. There's another room with another amp and a bunch of guitars.
The amp on the left is a VM 2266 through a 1960AX cab with original greenbacks, the full stack in the middle is a dsl 50 and 1960 a&b cabs.

There's also a Peavey Valve King through a 412 cab with G12T-75's in it and a Vox AC100cps through a 212 cab with a pair of Eminence Jet City's in it.

With a fair number of guitars, I can find a good sound with any of them with one or more of these amps. For super clean playing, I use a Tele with Lollars through a Carvin XT112 with a G12T-75. Not a huge fan of effects pedals, but I have a few and a few rack mount processors and preamps that got kicked out of the control room and now reside in the guitar rack. You also see the Roland TD-10 kit, which for jamming runs through a little PA system, which is behind the drums.

Anyway, enough show and tell from me.

Cheers.


----------



## rudedude

Blokkadeleider said:


> JTM45 reissue?
> I heard one last autumn. Sounded great, very smooth.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Exactly. A JTM45 Reissue with stock tubes. I was contemplating changing the output tubes with KT66, but the amp sounds fantastic as it is, with the default 5881s. So I'm keeping it like this for a long time.

The sound is very warm and smooth indeed, and when played above volume 7 it has the best classic rock tone I heard so far.
This amp has much more gain than I initially thought.


----------



## SIXX

Here is mine, 1974 Marshall all original orange Tolex.. My amp is signed by George Lynch...


----------



## SIXX

Here it is


----------



## Harolds@soundenhancer.com

This is my 1974 (EL-34 tubes) Marshall Super Lead 100 watt head and two twelve cab loaded with Celestion G 75’s. I met Jim Marshall at the NAMM show back in 2003 and ask him to sign the amp, he did and now it has his signature on the back in gold paint pen. This is the tone master! I disconnected the capacitor on the channel I volume control; I like it much better this way. The original tone (with the capacitor connected) was super bright and very mid-range sounding. By removing one side of the capacitor, the warmth can come through with plenty of low end, even on the bright channel. Not like the normal channel II which is more Fender like and dark, but more Plexi like with that warm, dry, clean tone that I love so much. This amp sounds fantastic! I usually play it rather clean. I push it till it just begins to break up (3 or 4) then use a B.K. Butler Chandler Tube Driver to push it over the top. This way I can play it sparkling clean by backing off my volume control on my guitar a little (1993 American Standard Stratocaster or matching Telecaster), then make it growl by turning up my volume for driving rhythms and blues style leads. If I want it to sing, I just kick in the overdrive and away I go! I sometimes control the speaker cabinet volume with either a THD Hot Plate or Marshall Power Break. This amp is super loud and has to be controlled, at least for the gigs I play. The distortion tone of this amp is unbelievable even without any over drive; I just don’t have the guts to drive it that hard for any length of time, but on 6 its Eric Johnson violin tone all day long. I like to care for my gear and this amp is one I care about. I love it. I also have a 1966 Fender Twin Reverb that I love, that I use for my blues and Jazz tones. With an A/B box between the two, it's a perfect combination. I can’t get better, at least for me.


----------



## Davidr Craig

Well heres my original Marshall JCM800 and cab, dating from about 1983.  The guitar is a 1981 Les Paul Deluxe.  This was taken at the 1985 Golspie festival in Scotland.


----------



## Davidr Craig

And todays setup is (Option 1)  JCM1, EL84 2020, with 8004 valvestate as backup.  Driving 2 Marshall 1 x 12 cabs.  Guitars here are Gibson 1973 Les Paul Custom and 1981 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe.  Both guitars absolutely original from manufacture.  I owned the 1981 Deluxe since new, the Custom was bought second-hand.  In the background is a 1984 Telecaster


----------



## Davidr Craig

And todays setup (option 2 and my preferred one) : Digitech 2120 driving the EL84 20/20 with the 8004 valvestate as a backup.  Driving into 2 x Marshall 1 x 12 cabs.  Guitars pictured are Gordon Smith Les Paul Standard and Gordon Smith Les Paul Junior.  Gordon Smith produce handbuilt guitars in the UK - IMO in every way as good as Gibsons.   Pickups have been changed out though, the Les Paul has Wilkinson Zebras and also a Roland guitar synth pickup built into the body - the Junior is fitted with a mid-1970's Dimarzio SDHB and sounds absolutely amazing!







I should add that I also have a Peavey Triumph 60 watts which served me very well after selling the JCM800, and also a Fender Champ XD which sounds far more than 5 watts through the two Marshall 1 x 12 speakers.  All are great valve amps.


----------



## buzz

I have a number of gordon smiths.....excellent pieces of kit...


----------



## TheRealms

My Marshall JVM410H with a 1959B (with V30's) with the rest of my rig, I am a very happy man


----------



## deus ex machina

Mode Four head through 1960A cabinet.


----------



## Srnesquik

Hello Im Nesquik.
This is my new amp:
Marshall 2203KK
1960AX
Thanks


----------



## Blokkadeleider

rudedude said:


> Exactly. A JTM45 Reissue with stock tubes. I was contemplating changing the output tubes with KT66, but the amp sounds fantastic as it is, with the default 5881s. So I'm keeping it like this for a long time.
> 
> The sound is very warm and smooth indeed, and when played above volume 7 it has the best classic rock tone I heard so far.
> This amp has much more gain than I initially thought.



I must say that the one I heard had KT66's.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Wiseman

This set up is a little different....................

A 3210 Mosfet driving 2 1965 cabs.


----------



## obx351

*4/73 JMP 50 hand wired big box*


----------



## kelv_w

Here they are with the girls


----------



## Ricardo1970

I hope you can see the fourth amp...


----------



## Georgiatec




----------



## zachman

pugachev said:


> you guys whoring up too much gear lol no wonder prices been so far up lately



There's NO SUCH thing as TOO much gear. There are only limited budgets and storage space.


----------



## LPCollector

David Bray Modded 1987X:


----------



## Sluff Adlin

Vintage Modern 2466 with 420A Cab
That Epiphone Les Paul now has Slash Seymour Duncan Pickups in it.


----------



## SlyStrat




----------



## Rabid

On the left my first full stack, an MG100HDFX, center on top of my 1960b cab my newly acquired 1981 JCM800 2204, on the right on top my 1960a cab my 1995 JCM900 4100 Dual reverb.


----------



## christianpaulanderson

LOW AND BEHOLD. My 100 watt vintage modified super leads. I am osama bin-vintage-plexi-killer-laden. 



christianpaulanderson said:


> 1973 Super Lead (Dookie Mod / Tube Effects Loop Mod)
> 1974 Super Lead (Dookie Mod / Tube Effects Loop Mod)
> 1960B with 4 G12M's (with 6402 cones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Gibson Les Paul Junior Double Cutaway in TV Yellow


----------



## Mita

ant1981 said:


> Well, the JCM900's are really great all out and rocking. The SL-X being the single channel is great but limited due to only one channel. My personal favorite is the JCM900 Dual Reverb, very versatile, great sounding rock! The JCM2000 TSL is a bit brighter with the EL34's (the others are 5881's). The TSL is the only one I wish I hadn't bought. The split channel JCM800 is now sold, as I didn't like the clean channel, very brittle and harsh.
> 
> JCM900's all the way!



oh yeah, JCM900 rules!!! especially with EL34


----------



## Thiez

wow that was a quote from 2006  They rule for quiet a long time.


----------



## GaryT

My Marshall Rig:
JCM2000 TSL100
Marshall 1960a Cab
Marshall JMP-1
TC Electronics G Major 2
Decimator ProRack G
Furman Power Conditioner
Custom Built Fender Stratocaster


----------



## hacksaw

A new to me 1978 2203 jmp. love this amp. Just different and freaking sings.. now to get the right logo. But if it says Marshall in bigger letters means its louder doesn't it?







And an interesting OT in it.


----------



## drybone

82 50 watter


----------



## LiveHardDieFree

SlyStrat said:


>


 
A man after my own heart....

My 3 favorite hobbies right there.

1) Playin' my satch
2) Sippin' my scotch
3) Shootin' my Glock

I knew I was hangin' with the cool kids.


----------



## guitartate

gibby with good ol' class 5...


----------



## aznrockstar

50 watt Vintage Modern 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqG4J1S2qnI]Rockin' In The Free World by Dividing Face at Hard Times Cafe Four Mile Fork Fredericksburg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aznrockstar

Now with the Silver Jubilee 2x12 combo combined with 1960 straight cab (can't really see due to poor camera angle, but on the right)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj1fkZ6KacE]Rockin' In The Free World by Dividing Face @Quaker Steak & Lube Richmond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## aznrockstar

Les Paul through the Vintage Modern

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30SWCwDIC1A]Locked Out of Heaven by Dividing Face at Hard Times Cafe Four Mile Fork Fredericksburg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sixtrings

My 1984 Marshall Mosfet 100 LEAD In great shape! 
Now i thinks it is become a bit rare and his price is growing. People starts to discover it.


----------



## sellen




----------



## tarznamps




----------



## Stevesmith67

JTM45 RI with Orange 4x10 and Class5 with hand wired 2x12


----------



## Fiftywattmafia




----------



## dsn716

The most "tube-like" SS amp ever made.


----------



## Lawoodisu2

Marshall Artist 3203 Head with MG412A & B cabs.

2012 Epi Les Paul Standard and '96 American Strat.

Previously was playing MG100HFX into the MG412A, and before that MG100DFX 1x12 combo. From the combo to the head/cab was a little better but adding the 3203 and the second cab has been friggin awesome! That head has transformed those guitars into something new. It is louder than the solid state amps and crystal clear. Love it!!!!


----------



## matt748

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cokekolev

Here's my good ol' JCM900 4100 dual reverb:









My MG15CD I had for 7 years, but now sold:





My band's old rehearsal room, having borrowed some amps from our neighbours, you can see my old V8080 that's also gone now





I also had a Class 5 combo for a week, but couldn't bond with it, so I sold that one too.


----------



## Fiat Lux

cokekolev said:


> I also had a Class 5 combo for a week, but couldn't bond with it, so I sold that one too.



Did you try counselling? Sometimes that can help you and an amp to resolve issues that may be affecting whether, and how well, you bond...

Cheers


----------



## Dogs of Doom

SlyStrat said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Nsr4lzD.jpg




I've got their offspring...


----------



## Papa Luigi

My very new Marshall! Love it


----------



## Fiftywattmafia




----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a588/Chris7914/2013-08-19152357_zps9afc331b.jpg

Its the tiny little fella on the end...


ah crap, thought i'd managed it there. Apologies to those who know what they're doing with uploading pics


----------



## Deanriffs

'77 JMP 100W combo I purchased on Saturday. Photo in shop during my trying it out. This things kicks a**!!! 

Having some other non-Marshall higher-end amps, this is the first Marshall that spoke to me - wow!


----------



## sonofdavros

Just bought this little beauty today!


----------



## juan




----------



## axuality

with 2-12"




with 4-12"




It's an 85th Anniversay 1923C. (a JCM2000 built for Jim's 85th birthday) -a Vintage 30 and a Heritage G12H.


----------



## marantz1300

I just got this DSL401.
It's a lovely sounding little amp.


----------



## juan

*Marshall MK2 Super Bass 1976 ,Cabinte 1977*


----------



## axuality

marantz1300 said:


> I just got this DSL401.
> It's a lovely sounding little amp.


Very nice. I thought about buying one of those.


----------



## Daniel43

My lovely Marshall Vintage Modern 2266 with Marshall 1960BV


----------



## karosskalle

2 X 1959RR and 1 x 2553 Silver Jubilee (the 2553 is just held in custody - for sale at the forum)


----------



## Dltrietsch




----------



## mr.brownstone

My YJM live last Tuesday:


----------



## Pleximan

She's beat and sounds sweet... It's like a ripped up pair of jeans....feels good...


----------



## colhol

Class 5 and customized 1936


----------



## AbelsKeepeR

New Pic of the Girls..Jcm 2000 dsl 50 watt, and DSL 100H.


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## J5684

'77 1987 , DSL50 , 2466 Vintage Modern


----------



## Brave Ulysses

1982 JCM 800 2204 & 1982 1982 A Cab w/ Rola Celestion G12-80s. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Terryfier

2x 6100 std. 1 blue May 27th 1992 with LE B cab.  1 black WITH 1960 B cab.  Ran in stereo with Alesis Quadreverb.  I use Fender, Gibson and TKR guitars.


----------



## blues_n_cues

out w/ the old-





in w/ the new (to me)





my lil' corner-


----------



## npfrs

First post! 






+


----------



## thecasterkid

Long time lurker, now member! 

Scratch and dent (couldnt find the scratch or dent!) Marshall JMD100 through a well abused/spray painted 280MF cab. Sounds EFFIN awesome!!

Total rig cost: $650


----------



## srv3089

I am Glad to be able to be a part of this thread here are my Marshalls


----------



## marshallman116

Terryfier said:


> 2x 6100 std. 1 blue May 27th 1992 with LE B cab.  1 black WITH 1960 B cab.  Ran in stereo with Alesis Quadreverb.  I use Fender, Gibson and TKR guitars.



That looks dangerous.


----------



## Spaceacex

Here's my JVM410HJS with a friend.


----------



## Fiat Lux

Spaceacex said:


> Here's my JVM410HJS with a friend.



Very, very coool!


----------



## Ugly Duckling

My CMI (Made by Marshall in 1976 - 77.) 











The pilot light is not working, The ohms selector was missing and someone had hardwired it to 4 ohms! The AC cord seems to bee from a cloths iron. 


Gut shot.






Point to Point. See the Power cord! I will change that soon.

They say it is built like a plexi with the same parts and schematic. 
It is a non master amp and i Think it Nails that old AC/DC sound perfectly.

This is how i solved the missing ohms switch thing:


----------



## Ugly Duckling

And here is my other rig. 

A Diezel Enstien head with Marshall 1960A and 1960B cabinets. 
Guitars are 2011 Gibson LP Traditionals in wine red and ebony.


----------



## ml414skidoo




----------



## Fiat Lux

Ugly Duckling said:


> And here is my other rig.
> 
> A Diezel Enstien head with Marshall 1960A and 1960B cabinets.
> Guitars are 2011 Gibson LP Traditionals in wine red and ebony.



You are obviously pushed for space, but placement of that amp is appropriate. I would be concerned if you put that rig in front of the fridge! 

cheers


----------



## Ugly Duckling

Fiat Lux said:


> You are obviously pushed for space, but placement of that amp is appropriate. I would be concerned if you put that rig in front of the fridge!
> 
> cheers



Haha! 
I am not in any band at the moment so all my gear is at home. 

But some friends and I are in the process of starting up a power trio to play some garage rock. So maybe my kitchen rocking days are over soon...


----------



## Superfede92

AFD and custom made 2x12 cab with eminence GB


----------



## Assumer

Spaceacex said:


> Here's my JVM410HJS with a friend.



I have no business with a JVM but want one so so bad.


----------



## bosnialove




----------



## Si.




----------



## Fiat Lux

Si. said:


>



Superb! Like a beautiful, mature woman...

cheers


----------



## Mott

I currently have (2) VBA 400's, (3) VBC412 for bass and Marshall JCM200 DSL50 w/1936 cab.


----------



## blues_n_cues

bosnialove said:


>



I dig that LP's finish. a friend had that same top many years ago.


----------



## Metalway

Mott said:


> I currently have (2) VBA 400's, (3) VBC412 for bass and Marshall JCM200 DSL50 w/1936 cab.


 
Aweome mate! I got a VBA 400, VBC 412 and a Steve Harris P-bass too. I know what you're made of. Cheers!


----------



## cybermetatron




----------



## Mosher Zone

cybermetatron said:


>



Cool, nice Stealth too.


----------



## cybermetatron

And I love that stealth


----------



## Groovejunkie

Marshall family photo


----------



## minerman

Here's my humble little setup:


----------



## guitarmike

Mosher Zone said:


> This is last big Marshall i owned, a 1970 50W & 1982(A) 320W cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it was stolen at a gig some years back, i still have the cab though.



Man, that stinks. How does someone steal an amp at a gig? I assume you had eyes on the amp or someone did, right?


----------



## obx351

Here's one built by my amp guy Burke Hunn, http://www.hunnamps.com, with a switch to go from a JTM 45, late 60s plexi and a JMP 50. So far I am LOCKED into the Plexi setting. It's 22 watts, VERY loud - almost as loud as my JMP 50, solid state rectified and 3 weeks of hand tuning. It was originally a JTM 45 22 watt clone but I wanted a plexi or a metal face sound. So Burke modded the amp to make this one. He's made or 3 other JTM 45s at 22 watts. If you're interested go to his web site and contact him. He was one of Eric Johnson's amp guys in the 90s.


----------



## whatsacleantone

whoops, screwed up trying to post on mobile.


----------



## Petri358

Some of my Marshall gear.


----------



## Jaguarguy

My 74 Superlead and a 1990 JCM900 modded by AC/DC amp tech to achieve Angus tones


----------



## Odin69

Petri358 said:


> Some of my Marshall gear.


 
Damn dude, a whole wall of Marshall stacks? That looks awesome.


----------



## matt3310




----------



## MarshallDog

matt3310 said:


>



Holy shit man, that's a lot of gear...nice! I showed these pics to my wife and with a grin I said "now stop telling me I have too much gear"...lol.


----------



## krudler

There's two other amps and some rack stuff in there too, but why mess up the picture lol.


----------



## ultra88

Running a couple JVMs in stereo and my PWE Event Horizon in normal mono.....


----------



## ultra88

Love my marshals !!


----------



## MarshallDog

Here is my small collection of Marshalls...


----------



## A4100K

My collection so far. I love it all. 2000 DSL 50 with a 2006 1960 classic, 1993 4100 with a 2001 1960AX, and a 2007 2203kk with a 2006 1960A.


----------



## Outta Toon

God, and I thought I had it bad... some of you guys are Nucking Futs!


----------



## Hector

-2245 JTM45 RI
-1960AX


----------



## ADZG

Old photo of my Marshalls. I will upload a current photo tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## DevilHorns

My new DSL50 on a homemade slanted vertical 2x12 with Celestion GT75's in it...


----------



## flashbb

here is my used new to me jcm 600, 2 x 12 ,love it, my first tube amp.


----------



## 69ChevyP/U

JCM 800 50w 1x12 combo

Made in '82

Paid $450 a few years ago and think that was a great price for the amp.

Came set up with KT66 power tubes which I like.

Absolutely kills through my '78 1960a checkerboard cab loaded with 25w Blackbacks.

The spkr in the combo amp is a g12t-75, which sounds OK, but I think it could be improved upon with a g12-65...

In any case I totally love the amp. It's super stealthy too - drops right into my trunk!!


----------



## 69ChevyP/U

And here's a pic..


----------



## Jucciz

An updated picture because a new head (a '73 JMP 50W Tremolo 1987T):





The cabinets are '71 1935B, '72 1960B and and '73 1960. Four other cabinets couldn't fit in the picture. Maybe next time with an ultrawide lens.


----------



## hogwylde

!986 2204S Limited Edition Head
1965A cab
1665B cab
1987 JCM 800 2204 Head
1960A cab
1960B cab
Orange OR50
Marshall 1936 cab W/vintage Celestion 30's
Mesa 4X12 Clone W/Rola Celestion G50L's
1971 Fender Vibro Champ bone stock incl. speaker 
2008 Gibson Les Paul R0-G0 with $2000.00 RS Guitarworks Upgrades
2012 Fender USA American Std Strat.
2010 special build Mexican Blacktop Tele W/Fralin PAF's


----------



## Darth Federer

^^^Let's hear about those RS Guitarworks upgrades. Nice Marshalls.


----------



## Darth Federer

Jucciz said:


> An updated picture because a new head (a '73 JMP 50W Tremolo 1987T):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets are '71 1935B, '72 1960B and and '73 1960. Four other cabinets couldn't fit in the picture. Maybe next time with an ultrawide lens.


 
Indulgent sir. Like it.


----------



## hogwylde

I got to talk to the original owner, this Les Paul's serial # is 0 8001, I guess that would have been either the first or second GO made in 2008. Originally it was black, RS gold topped it, tone pros bridge, saddles, relicized and distressed, darkened the fretboard, and tone caps. It is the 7th Les Paul I have owned, and the lightest, un-chambered or swiss cheesed, I have owned. I had to sell a couple of mighty fine Pauls to get this one. I loved my black 81 and Heritage Cherry 82 Std's because of the Tim Shaw Pups, but they came in at 10 Lbs. or more, and this one is in the 8's. I am going to get around to either getting some Shaws or Fralin PAF's for this one. I am not a big fan of the Burstbuckers, which I believe is what came in these guitars from the factory. If anybody knows, let me know....hogwylde


----------



## Mr Jones




----------



## Hector

Classic and Modern can live in peace 

-Marshall JTM45 2245 RI
-Marshall 1960AX

-Marshall 2266 VintageModern
-Marshall 1960A


----------



## Voodoo Chile

Sold my 100W JMP years ago. Just these (Marshalls) now. Yeah, I did a new phone-app thing to them: JTM1-H, JVM1-H, JMP1-C.


----------



## FFXIhealer




----------



## iama

My club amps.


----------



## belleswell

72 JMP 
72 1960 A
72 1960 B 
92 6100 Recent Feebay purchase. Awesome amp, and the reason I 
joined the forum. 
Peavey JSX 
Fender Twin Reverb modded by Fender to a 65 BF


----------



## Oatie

belleswell said:


> 72 JMP
> 72 1960 A
> 72 1960 B
> 92 6100 Recent Feebay purchase. Awesome amp, and the reason I
> joined the forum.
> Peavey JSX
> Fender Twin Reverb modded by Fender to a 65 BF



___________________

Sweet Gun Safe,

Do you use the Gun Safe for some of your Guitars?


----------



## belleswell

Oatie said:


> ___________________
> 
> Sweet Gun Safe,
> 
> Do you use the Gun Safe for some of your Guitars?


 
It was actually bought off the bay as a guitar safe. By putting some of my collection in gig bags, I can get 12 of my 30 guitars in there. 
Cheers J


----------



## saxon68




----------



## JParry335

Jucciz said:


> An updated picture because a new head (a '73 JMP 50W Tremolo 1987T):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets are '71 1935B, '72 1960B and and '73 1960. Four other cabinets couldn't fit in the picture. Maybe next time with an ultrawide lens.


 This is such a great pic of a really nice collection. I'm pretty sure this is what Marshall Heaven looks like!


----------



## Jucciz

JParry335 said:


> This is such a great pic of a really nice collection. I'm pretty sure this is what Marshall Heaven looks like!



Thank you so much for your kind words! 

Next time I will include the rest of the cabinets, watch out!


----------



## Mosher Zone

guitarmike said:


> Man, that stinks. How does someone steal an amp at a gig? I assume you had eyes on the amp or someone did, right?



Not really & that's why someone lifted it, you better believe that my eyes are peeled big time at gigs now though, that will never happen again. You live & learn.


----------



## charveldan




----------



## BURSTBUCKERBLACK

chrisglancy said:


> I WIN!



LOL no you don't!!!!! Just playin LOL. Nice setup bro


----------



## juventus

^lol is that someone's house? who needs 5 full stacks haha


----------



## BURSTBUCKERBLACK

juventus said:


> ^lol is that someone's house? who needs 5 full stacks haha



Yep that's my rig in my music room in my house!! That's not even all of them!!


----------



## Metalway

BURSTBUCKERBLACK said:


> Yep that's my rig in my music room in my house!! That's not even all of them!!


 
Awesome!!!!


----------



## AllenCollinsExplorer

Marshall YJM100 











and I also own this JTM60 1x12 combo from sometime in the 90's, that I use in the rehearsal room now:


----------



## Dimitar

Here it is!


----------



## supershifter2

I have a pair of JCM800 2205 heads. The top one was made in 1989, the bottom one was made in 1988. I have two of JCM900 412 slant cabinets with Celestion G12T-75 speakers and one JCM900 412 straight cabinet with Celestion G12T-75 speakers. Here are the amps.


----------



## radioheadlol

Here are mine as of now...

Plexi panels:

1969 50 watt (1986 bass)
1968 Super Lead (1959)






Metal Panels:

1975 50 watt (1987 lead; non original head cabinet)
1976 50 watt (1987 lead) 
1978 Super Bass (1992M)


----------



## Runr53

I've had the JVM for almost 2 years. It was modded by Voodoo amps and I upgraded the OT to a Mercury Magnetics and added a choke. The JTM45 reissue just arrived on 3/15, the anniversary of the passing of Jim Marshall.




Right now they sit on a 1960A cab. I have them set for 8ohms and run each amp into one of the stereo sides.


----------



## Bovril

Just dug out my old amp head. In serious need of TLC..
You guys got any idea if it's worth sending to specialist


----------



## Bovril




----------



## MarshallMark

Nice amps one and all. Wish I was smart enough to figure out how to post mine in the post instead of a stupid attachment.


----------



## DSMer

MarshallMark said:


> Nice amps one and all. Wish I was smart enough to figure out how to post mine in the post instead of a stupid attachment.


 
MM, you need to sign up at Photobucket (Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing). Upload your photos there then link them to your post here.


----------



## Bear R.

just picked this up.wont be here till next tues.but hey it's a comin..ha,ha..i hope it's everything I hoped for...of coarse the 100 watt head is what I really wanted but this should suffice..
Marshall TSL60....


----------



## DSMer

*6100LE and 6100LM*




*JVM410HJS Handsigned by Satch*




*DSL Family *




*JMD100 *




*Memorabile from our Creator of tone Jim Marshall (R.I.P.)*


----------



## MarshallMark

DSMer said:


> MM, you need to sign up at Photobucket (Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing). Upload your photos there then link them to your post here.



Thanks man. I'll give it a shot using photobucket.


----------



## MarshallMark

[/IMG]http://





[/IM
G]


My iPhone photography skills SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acidvoodoo




----------



## MCSteeler

All of my Marshalls.


----------



## mesamay2003

Here's mine....


----------



## sgstratdude

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bosnialove




----------



## dreyn77

Wow bosnia love! great LP and 4010! 
my 5010 has a 800 handle, your 4010 has a JMP handle. 
You have the best gold top LP version too.


----------



## bosnialove

Thanks! I thought this was its original handle. What does the original look like?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

mesamay2003 said:


> Here's mine.]



Is that custom shop or did you do the tweedy stuff on the head? Looks awesome!


----------



## chucke

Have had a few Marshalls since the 80's. Sold my main rig (JCM 800) back in the early 90's.

My new bedroom rig is a DSL 50..... It works fine for the price and my current needs. Will pick up a JCM 800 as soon as a good deal comes around.

Lot's of awesome gear here folks!


----------



## kelv_w

an update on mine


----------



## Mr Jones

2001 JCM 2000 DSL 401 with a celestion vintage 30 speaker , 2011 1936 cabinet


----------



## TubeStack




----------



## Snaggletooth

1973 Super Bass on top of a 1978 Model 1981 2x15. 200 watts. Original blue Celestion-Marshall speakers.


----------



## langmurf

my relatively new Offset 1w... 






Absolutely LOVE this amp.


----------



## Metalway

New addition to the family: Marshall 4X10 Cab 7041 DBS serie.


----------



## Metalway

Same cab picture with my mighty VBA 400. Sounds amazing!


----------



## Nik73

Family shot of my 6100LM, JMD: 1 and JCM-1C with my LP Custom as guest of honour. My old Valvestate 8080 was sick and couldn't make it.


----------



## J.LaGrassa

I've had this for a few weeks now, the DSL40C ...love it!


----------



## charveldan




----------



## Stone_G

Hello,

My only marshall amp.


----------



## ToonLP

Here's mine


----------



## biggs

My Marshall gems are the 1959HW Stack and the 1959RR Stack. Both kick ass!


----------



## Fiat Lux

ToonLP said:


> Here's mine



Beautiful!

cheers


----------



## Chamai

Hi all, new member here
Been playing drums and piano forever and wanted to learn something new. picked this stuff up earlier this year. In case you are wondering, the blue cab is a 4x12 made by Tagus from the 70's. Picked it up for a 100 bucks and waiting for a head to put on it.

JCM 900 DR 4501 combo
1965b cab


----------



## minerman

You know, I'd forgotten about this thread, bought a DSL100 head & 4x12 cab a couple months ago....

Here's my little recording setup with the new DSL100 & 1960A cab:


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

1966 JTM-45 MKIV Supertrem - Bluesbreaker Series 1 (Head Version) - Untouched / Mint Condition.

Recently re-issued in the Marshall HW Series.


----------



## Maynard G Krebs

Just got this a week ago. I've gigged it, and it's fahking brilliant. I've gone from a combo to this JMV410H and 1960AV, and man does the Marshall have body.


----------



## tweedman8758

Here's my 71 SL JMP with a 72 cab loaded with 79 G12-65s 




And the '71 with the rest of the family.


----------



## slagg

66SuperTremolo said:


> 1966 JTM-45 MKIV Supertrem - Bluesbreaker Series 1 (Head Version) - Untouched / Mint Condition.
> 
> Recently re-issued in the Marshall HW Series.



Now there is a Beaut.


----------



## jimmycos




----------



## Rokinroller

Here is some I have. Although they "look good " .......They all have a problem as they all produce a very loud and distorted
sound......I wonder why that is ? LOL


----------



## stilllifer

Can't remember if I ever posted mine up but here it is. 1993 JCM900 SL-X 2500 with EL-34's, well 6CA7's - paired with my 1981 1960B JCM800 Lead Series 4x12 with original G12-65's cab named Frank!!! Great combination!!!  I am GASSING bad for a '77 2204 JMP though...


----------



## RobLaQuinta

Here's my contribution...


----------



## stormbringer

First post  My JCM900 4500 DR... Totally dig it. Got it cheap for $200 in pretty much mint condition. Just bought a DSL40C, but have no pictures yet (maybe at my jam tonight).

 - Storm


----------



## Rokinroller

Hey storm  very cool .... I'll give you 350.00 Canadian for it right now !    That's a lot of money !!!


----------



## dleake

JVM-1H, Lead 100 Mosfet, 1965a, 1965b, JTMC12


----------



## martin7844

rockstah mod 5 Marshall 1968 Plexi Clone, Rockitt Retro 1969 Plexica Clone, 1969 Marshall superlead, Marshall JCM 800-2000, Metaltronix 1000.


----------



## V-Type

My minor contribution to this pictoral thread of All Marshall. Jcm900 sl/x 2100.
Mercy sakes the stunners in this thread.


----------



## base851

My baby (1984 2204)...


----------



## Jules Stahlbiest

Since I recently took a few pics of my '93 4500, here we go.


----------



## Maklaca

'81 JMP 2204 small boxed to fit on top of 2 1x12's with 1 green back and 1 V30.
Love it, love it love it!


----------



## NHTom

Only a couple little ones here...........





 and





 Lots of fun!
 NHTom


----------



## schwa

I finally snapped a couple "family pics" so I can be in this thread.  

All of these amps are "small" Marshalls - the stack stands about 5' tall.  Even though they're small they don't sound so.  The stack will shake the pictures off the walls.  






50 watter with a Mojotone 2x12 instead.






I use the little guys at home, and take the bigger two out to play.


----------



## dleake

Maklaca said:


> '81 JMP 2204 small boxed to fit on top of 2 1x12's with 1 green back and 1 V30.
> Love it, love it love it!



LOVE that Custom!


----------



## David Garner

My "Marshall" -- 18 Watt Ceriatone head with an EF-86 normal channel, with my real 80's era Marshall 1960a. I also have a 2061cx that I use for gigs because it's lighter than the 1960.


----------



## Maklaca

Hey Schwa, How do you like your 1966 cab? I was thinking of taking my 2 1x12s and putting the greenback and v-30 in a 1966 instead. If so, should I go with an a or b. I was thinking b to get a little more body.


----------



## chaco

Marshall Custom Shop Tattoo Series JVM1 and white burst Les Paul Supreme.


----------



## chiliphil1

Here's mine. Vs265r combo to the right, DSL100 with 1931 a&b cabinets, my dad has the head that goes with the cabs, POD xt live.. and my main axe.


----------



## SpiritOfTheAge

Been rocking this today, sweet.


----------



## rich88uk

Marshall JVM 205c and Marshall SL-5. The SL-5 came today. Very pleased with it so far


----------



## Metalway

The latest addition to the family: JCM 2000 TSL 100

Sounds great!


----------



## Hasse-Angerfist

One of my beasts.


----------



## stock_hippie

Lead ll...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x7ZOUtu8xI


----------



## Andwuu

Marshall Vintage Modern 50w. Found a 2nd hand 425B today (looks like mint condition to me) so I had to get it


----------



## The Ozzk

Andwuu said:


> Marshall Vintage Modern 50w. Found a 2nd hand 425B today (looks like mint condition to me) so I had to get it



Killer rig right there.


----------



## Andwuu

The Ozzk said:


> Killer rig right there.



Definitely! Experimenting with all the knobs right now to see what I can get out of it. I'm really liking it so far 

I really wasn't expecting to find a 425A/B anywhere, but I just so happened to spot one at my local music shop today. Felt better to buy it from there since I actually got a 6 month warranty as well.


----------



## HoneyDo




----------



## Metalway

New addition to my Marshall family: Micro Bass Stack! Awesome tone for this tiny monster.


----------



## Ronz8in

Here's my 1976 MKII JMP 100-watt Super Lead. I've run this through a Fender 4x12 slant cabinet which to my ears had the "darkest" tone.

https://reverb.com/item/384567-1976-marshall-jmp-mkii-100-watt


----------



## HoneyDo




----------



## jrowley

Here are my Marshalls after installing a hanger for my guitars. 900 SL-X, JCM 800 2205, and a JCM-1



DSC00400 by jason.rowley, on Flickr


----------



## BowerR64

All mine are the "poor mans marshall"

MG100FX (red) MG30DFX combo cut down into a head, MG10CD combo cut down into a head.

Dont have any marshall cabinets yet just a Crate 4X12 and a GK 4X12 for now.


----------



## dleake

HoneyDo said:


>



Hey HoneyDo! If you don' mind me asking, where did you get that grill cloth?

Thanks


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Here is the family pic of the Marshall clan






Here's one of all the lads


----------



## HoneyDo

dleake said:


> Hey HoneyDo! If you don' mind me asking, where did you get that grill cloth?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry for being late in responding. I don't stop by often unless a search brings me this way. I picked mine up at Antique Electronic Supply.

www.tubesandmore.com/products/S-G402


Hope this helps you some.


----------



## marshallmellowed




----------



## Yodap

Hey guys, im the new one! 
Just got a new addition to my 2266. A JCM 800 2210. 
Also ordered 2 double door cases (one with 3 HE rackspace). Man, all I can say is, my Marshall dream came true with these Amps. 





Also I have made a recording with this amp, thru my Sennheiser e906-> Interface-> Cakewalk. Love the sound! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR7n6nYoivQ

cheers, Phil


----------



## Reggi

My Slash Jubilee and JCM800 2203


----------



## TNTROY

w here goes. My Marshall collection. JCM 2000 DSL 50 on top of a 1960AV and my other Class 5's And the last picture has my Little Crate VC 508.


----------



## JM_officailxx

tweedman8758 said:


> Here's my 71 SL JMP with a 72 cab loaded with 79 G12-65s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the '71 with the rest of the family.



I love this setup!!!!! Marshall Amps and Les Paul Juniors are the best combination!!! I'd say it's safe to assume you like Green Day


----------



## sambora

Proud of my new JMD50 with 1936 cab


----------



## jjvh66

Mid 70s JMP50 & B cab Half'er (My 1st Marshall)



Also mid 70s JMP 2150 100w combo. 
WOW this thing was LOUD!
The apartment manager stopped by TWICE to check it out



My wife bought me a Marshall.
2003 AVT50 Purple Haze Edition. 
Need a gold name plate to finish it off.


----------



## rich88uk

Marshall DSL 15H
Marshall SL5
Marshall 1960a


----------



## clevohardcore




----------



## clevohardcore




----------



## clevohardcore




----------



## clevohardcore

Why can't I find the delete icon to delete the first two posts I just made? AKA how do I delete a post?


----------



## keennay

clevohardcore said:


> Why can't I find the delete icon to delete the first two posts I just made? AKA how do I delete a post?



Not possible, as that feature was disabled on this forum.

You'll have to ask one of the mods:
MarshallForum.com - Show Groups


----------



## Bucknasty

Decided to post a couple of pics.


----------



## plexipaul




----------



## dustin lp

http://www.marshallforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20914&stc=1&d=1420901501


----------



## Maklaca

Bucknasty said:


> Decided to post a couple of pics.



Nice group! What is that small head in the front with the silver faceplate? How does it sound?


----------



## Maklaca

Small boxed '81 2204 with 1966a 2x12 with 1 V-30 and 1 greenback (Yes, I can hear the greenback.) Was running the head into two 1x12's, but really liking the 1966.


----------



## Bucknasty

Maklaca said:


> Nice group! What is that small head in the front with the silver faceplate? How does it sound?



It's the Anderton's 50th JTM145 and it sounds amazing!


----------



## minerman

Moving into a new pad guys, still got quite a bit left to move, but it shouldn't take too much longer to get moved/settled in....I was gonna wait until spring to do this, but found a really nice little pad at a price that I couldn't pass up....I stayed here last night, & even cranked the amps up to see how the neighbors are gonna react (they're not real close, but my amps ain't exactly quiet either...)


----------



## USAPatriot

The light sucks, even with the flash. On top the DSL40C are my pedals. 1 MXR 108 10 band EQ, a BOSS RV reverb and Carls Speaker Soak attenuator. In front of the amp is a pile of all the tubes available for use in the amp, plus my Gibson Standard, and the whole thing is setting on an empty oak chest, which makes for some interesting playing. Hitting the right notes and that chest just booms at me. -Rod-


----------



## minerman

Pretty much settled into the new pad, here's how my little recording setup looks:





Still some little piddly shit to do, but the biggest/hardest part of the moving/settling in is over (thank goodness....)...

Life's good for a change guys!!!!!


----------



## manofsteel2397

https://www.flickr.com/gp/29632439@N00/00d103


----------



## USAPatriot

minerman said:


> Pretty much settled into the new pad, here's how my little recording setup looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still some little piddly shit to do, but the biggest/hardest part of the moving/settling in is over (thank goodness....)...
> 
> Life's good for a change guys!!!!!



What're the heads on the desk? -Rod-


----------



## GibsonKramer

Don't be jealous, guys (and gals). 






Funny thing is, this whole bundle... a USA Gibson and UK Marshall... less than $500 combined from GC of all places.


----------



## minerman

USAPatriot said:


> What're the heads on the desk? -Rod-



That's my Egnater Tweaker 15w head, & my Marshall DSL-1...Gonna try to get some more/better pics up tomorrow....


----------



## ToonLP

Here's my 2061 rig


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ That LP is really cool


----------



## Russell

My pile of loud...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Nice collection, nice LPs, welcome to the forum fellow canuck!


----------



## A4100K

New pic. added some stuff since last year. Put the 75's from the 1960 cab in the Ampeg cab then loaded the 1960 with two greenbacks on top and two v30's on bottom. Killer combo! now that one might be my best sounding cab! Best part I scored the greens off ebay cheap, they're 96 speakers Made in E and sound like they are well broken in. Sound great! The v30's are out of a legacy cab from 06 and also sound stellar.


----------



## SlyStrat

JTM50 clone, Rockitt Retro 1986, Celestion Heritage G12-65 speakers.
1976 Nakamichi 600 series stereo. McIntosh speakers.


----------



## markm

DSL40c w/ creamback speaker


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Current setup and getting ever more simple:

Guitars > Ibanez TS9 > Marshall Jackhammer > MXR Microamp (for leads) > Marshall JTM100 > Engl standard cab.





Top Gear! by blokkadeleider, on ipernity


Gr,

Gerrit.

*That's right. I got a new Marshall product as in "new out of the box" for the first time in 30 years.


----------



## ken361

Newer DSL


----------



## ColorfulMusic




----------



## eyeofsetSGRP

I just finished paying on a brand new Marshall Class 5 combo that I bought brand new at Samash. Only paid $320.25 for it. It kicks all the other amps that I have owned in the past ten years rear end. The only other amp that can compete with this Class 5 is a used vintage Peavey Classic VT combo that I currently have on layaway. But thats a bigger amp and in other words a different beast in and of itself. Thanks again Jim Marshall and May You Rest In Peace.


----------



## tarznamps

This is my newest Marshall. Got it with both A/B cabs with V30's. Great sounding rig.


----------



## frankyfal




----------



## Ghostman

The day I brought the rig home a few years back:






Recent photos:


----------



## charveldan




----------



## BowerR64

30 watt top and 10 watt bottom.


----------



## frankyfal

ToonLP said:


> Here's my 2061 rig


Drool


----------



## Slash210

1996 Marshall SL2555 JCM Slash Jubilee 
Marshall 1960BV Vintage 30's
2010 Gibson Les Paul R8 VOS
THD Hotplate


----------



## Jethro Rocker

charveldan said:


>



Love the old cab! Looks like Hendrix played it!


----------



## charveldan

Jethro Rocker said:


> Love the old cab! Looks like Hendrix played it!


Bast cabs ever srsly ..


----------



## L2A3




----------



## SLA

Marshall JMP 2203 -81 1-channel Folkesson mod with effectloop, JMP 2203-79 3-channel Folkesson mod with effectloop + JCM900 ax cab. Both amps were modded sometimes in the late 80:s and souns great!!



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xx223xx




----------



## charveldan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Fu57ScwIA


----------



## Kladen

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SLA

charveldan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Fu57ScwIA



Great stuff


----------



## SLA

Kladen said:


> [/URL][/IMG]




jcm 900 are underrated for shure


----------



## Rucker

*JCM 800 w/old Soldano Mod, TSL 60, DSL 100, 2x2104 JMPs*

I am new here. Some of my Mrshall Gear in the rehearsal space. I also have two 2045 cabs w/blackbacks that sit under my 2104s to run two half stacks.


----------



## Fiat Lux

*Re: JCM 800 w/old Soldano Mod, TSL 60, DSL 100, 2x2104 JMPs*



Rucker said:


> I am new here. Some of my Mrshall Gear in the rehearsal space. I also have two 2045 cabs w/blackbacks that sit under my 2104s to run two half stacks.



Welcome! That's some great gear you've got there.

Cheers


----------



## buddy7168

Please excuse my poor photography skills.  The amps are Voodoo V-Plex (plexi clone), '77 2203, '84 2204 and a 1960bhw. I changed the speakers in the cab for Heritage G12M which I prefer to the H's.


----------



## marshalled

From my first post (http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/71651-my-amps-empire.html) I've changed some models:

Sell: Marshall 2205 '86 - 2210 86' - Silver 2553
Bought: Marshall 6100LE brass half stack - Marshall 2500 SL-X - Mesa stiletto
Coming soon: 2555X
Bye ..


----------



## OldGuySGFusionPlayer

Ive had My TSL half stack for many years. I think I bought it right around when it was released. Played many a gig with this half stack as well as that VS65R Valvestate. I just joined here after having to change tubes in the TSL 100 for the first time ever. It has been insane determining what tubes needed to be changed and what kind to get. JJ tubes make the amp sound horrible. I was able to fix it by just replacing the Preamp with Sovteks and Svetlanas. It actually says in the Marshall Manual it originally had Svetlanas. I am almost 100 percent sure it is fixed now. It still has the original EL34s in it. Funny I didnt expect to see so much , well hate , on the TSL 100. I dont know about any other type of TSL. Anyway to all other TSL owners, I honestly cannot bear to lose my amp.


----------



## Martin Maniac




----------



## kmanick

JVM 210H modded...of course
Early JCM 800 2X12/recto 2X12 the 2 cabs together sound great
oh and in this pic my San Dimas plated Jackson Strathead mutt


----------



## Jethro Rocker

OldGuySGFusionPlayer said:


> Ive had My TSL half stack for many years. I think I bought it right around when it was released. Played many a gig with this half stack as well as that VS65R Valvestate. I just joined here after having to change tubes in the TSL 100 for the first time ever. It has been insane determining what tubes needed to be changed and what kind to get. JJ tubes make the amp sound horrible. I was able to fix it by just replacing the Preamp with Sovteks and Svetlanas. It actually says in the Marshall Manual it originally had Svetlanas. I am almost 100 percent sure it is fixed now. It still has the original EL34s in it. Funny I didnt expect to see so much , well hate , on the TSL 100. I dont know about any other type of TSL. Anyway to all other TSL owners, I honestly cannot bear to lose my amp.
> View attachment 22530



There were some major PCB problems with some years that led to some frustration,but I love my TSL. I believe mine came with Svetlanas, I have a couple still from when I bought it.


----------



## rich88uk

Here is my main rig now. I was nearly giving up on the POD. I sat down today for a good 4 hour fiddle a thon and finally got it sounding good. Sounds really good using the 4 cable method. I'm not using any amp sims at the min. Footswitch 1-4 is my compresser, noise gate, tubescreamer set as a boost. Footswitch 5-8 is my modulation, phaser, delay reverb. Glad I stuck with it.


----------



## Blacksoulpreacher

Radically modified 77 JMP


----------



## kustombob

Here is my main rig now. I was nearly giving up on the POD. I sat down today for a good 4 hour fiddle a thon and finally got it sounding good. Sounds really good using the 4 cable method. I'm not using any amp sims at the min. Footswitch 1-4 is my compresser, noise gate, tubescreamer set as a boost. Footswitch 5-8 is my modulation, phaser, delay reverb. Glad I stuck with it.[/QUOTE]


What is the 4 cable method. How do you do this. Thanks Bob


----------



## HAmmer




----------



## newplayeroldguy




----------



## Pumpkin88




----------



## Petri358

My latest addition Marshall 2000 Lead -82


----------



## RobLaQuinta

My 1988 JCM 800 2205, my JCM 900 slant cab, and my Carvin MTS 3200.


----------



## biggs

The Kids...


----------



## v412

Hi Slowerhand,
your Picture ist great. Can i make a poster of this?


Slowerhand said:


> Probably the only good piece of gear I own.


----------



## blues_n_cues

as of yesterday-


Marshall JMP-1
Alesis Midiverbs II & III
Alesis RA 100 power amp
B-52 cab w/ Altecs

ART X-11 midi switcher for the rack stuff
Starcaster chorus (on occasion)
Behringer TP-300 tremolo (just for 2 songs)
Vox 847 wah
TC Alter Ego v2 (for certain leads & special things)






electric guitars & basses listed in my sig-


----------



## Bownse

Not much but it's a Marshall.






C19 cap mod
75/16 Creamback speaker swap


----------



## HAmmer

The Blackstar is a ext cab (havent changed the logo yet)


----------



## Metalway

Found another VBC 412 to complete my bass stack. Sounds amazing!


----------



## HAmmer

Metalway said:


> Found another VBC 412 to complete my bass stack. Sounds amazing!



Nice Find!!


----------



## sahlomonic

Just picked this up for $600 earlier this week. Had a JCM2000 DSL about 5 years ago and foolishly let it go. Loving this amp a LOT. I have other 'above average' amps like a Splawn Quickrod and a Jet City badged Cornford MK50H II (the Earhart 50), and the DSL is excellent at what it does - getting that Marshall Roar!


----------



## jorual

New picture... Not everything is Marshall but similar.


----------



## BowerR64

2466 and 1935A

Charvel Model 1 and 80s GM steinberger


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

Before i got the Plexi... DSL100H was on the front line. I still have it but its backup.


----------



## ken361

sahlomonic said:


> Just picked this up for $600 earlier this week. Had a JCM2000 DSL about 5 years ago and foolishly let it go. Loving this amp a LOT. I have other 'above average' amps like a Splawn Quickrod and a Jet City badged Cornford MK50H II (the Earhart 50), and the DSL is excellent at what it does - getting that Marshall Roar!



I just starting boosting my DSL 40 it kicks ass


----------



## plexipaul




----------



## biggs

This is my current live rig. The Jube is just a killer Amp. I love the tone! The 85th runs the talk box. The pedal board is split for front of amp and in the loop. I'm pretty pleased the setup!


----------



## althekiller

My 1980 JMP 2203


----------



## billie.raf

My new Marshall 1959 Clone


----------



## Rickster

kustombob said:


> Here is my main rig now. I was nearly giving up on the POD. I sat down today for a good 4 hour fiddle a thon and finally got it sounding good. Sounds really good using the 4 cable method. I'm not using any amp sims at the min. Footswitch 1-4 is my compresser, noise gate, tubescreamer set as a boost. Footswitch 5-8 is my modulation, phaser, delay reverb. Glad I stuck with it.


 

What is the 4 cable method. How do you do this. Thanks Bob [/QUOTE]

Here is the physical hook up. I also use my HD 500x the same way exclusively with my jcm2000


----------



## marshalled

My marshall amp !


----------



## d2_racing




----------



## Geeze

JCM 4210 built into a head, 1936 with black backs from a JMP MK II combo. Head shell for the JMP in work.




[/URL][/IMG]

Russ


----------



## Felix

Got my new amp yesterday, Silver Jubilee Re-Issue 2555x


----------



## Fiat Lux

Felix said:


> Got my new amp yesterday, Silver Jubilee Re-Issue 2555x



Great family photo! Love the V!

Cheers


----------



## 1+9+8+7




----------



## chinocapuchino

Here's my DSL 100


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

Got a nice new live shot with my rig on display...  From this fridays gig... 1959hw Super Lead and 2466 Vintage Modern.


----------



## Mcfc_Marshall

diesect20022000 said:


> NICE! that's the coolest combo i've EVER seen! I am also a Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's in the shop right now



Why not just use a 1936 2X12 with V30s? Would look better on a marshall forum


----------



## Bear R.

Geeze said:


> JCM 4210 built into a head, 1936 with black backs from a JMP MK II combo. Head shell for the JMP in work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Russ



WoW...Man that's Sweet..!!!!..

Great work bud..


----------



## Bear R.

Killer pic man..


----------



## IronMaidenNutter

Bear R. said:


> Killer pic man..



Thanks mate!


----------



## BURSTBUCKERBLACK

My Marshalls all upgraded to real Marshall vintage large checker salt and pepper grill cloth.


----------



## Lee62

These pics are after about 20 years in my loft before it had a service at Marshall. I think it from the late 60s but the guy at marshall said he thinks its more like a 64/65 ??? what ever year it sounds great.


----------



## plexipaul

Lee62 said:


> These pics are after about 20 years in my loft before it had a service at Marshall. I think it from the late 60s but the guy at marshall said he thinks its more like a 64/65 ??? what ever year it sounds great.


Cherish it mate, that`s a real gem


----------



## Kladen

My 900 MkIII at the latest gig


----------



## Mosher Zone

Kladen said:


> My 900 MkIII at the latest gig



Are you using both amps? Also nice Marshall cab in the middle.


----------



## Kladen

Mosher Zone said:


> Are you using both amps? Also nice Marshall cab in the middle.



No the HiWatt is our rythm guitarist's rig  I planned on using both my metalface JMP and 900 in a wet/dry configuration, but the JMP acted up, so ran the 900 through both cabs  man I love that amp


----------



## CCM800

New acquisition. 
1983 Marshall JCM800 4104 
So happy to have a this sound back. I sold my head version of this years ago. 
Absolutely love it.


----------



## CCM800

I will be building a head cab for this 4104. Too damn heavy for my bad back.


----------



## Nmoc strat

Heres mine


----------



## GibsonKramer

d2_racing said:


>



 

My hobby.







I just want that JTM. And maybe that JVM...


----------



## d2_racing

Hehe


----------



## Frozenintime

Looks new but sounds old-school! The dreaded JMP 2203. IMO, the greatest Marshall ever made!


----------



## mcblink

Well, here they are.


----------



## Alexhangman

Here are mine
Orange Tiny Terror - creamy clean (for clean sound)
Marshall JMP 2203 '79 (#34/#36 mods) - THE BEST AMP EVER
Marshall Jubilee 2555SL '96 - clean and distorted sounds so sweet
Marshall AFD100 - only dirt (a lot of gain)


----------



## biggs

Jube Jubes!!!


----------



## jmiller475

1983 Marshall JCM 800 4210


----------



## knucklebut

here is my 1981 jcm 800...only Plc I have of it....


----------



## GibsonKramer

New addition, updated pic.

Marshall SL5.


----------



## Olaf70

DSL40c, C19 off, Texas Heat Speaker, Blackstar Cab + Swamp Thang Speaker
Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro 2, Cream Team Alnico II Humbuckers


----------



## Mosher Zone

knucklebut said:


> here is my 1981 jcm 800...only Plc I have of it....



What's the mod, extra gain? Just wondered what the G.V. was.


----------



## rich88uk

Sold my JVM satriani today. It was a sad day but I acquired a 2061cx cab and a blues junior. I have no need for 100 watt heads at the moment and wont for the foreseeable future.


----------



## knucklebut

Mosher Zone said:


> What's the mod, extra gain? Just wondered what the G.V. was.



hey hey man....it's a post post volume...like the one on the back of the YJM head...really killer mod. great volume at bedroom volume...and cranked gain at a usable level...


----------



## MichaelWells

Original 2001 Marshall Valvestate AVT20 when it still had the 12AX7 preamp section and a brand new Marshall MG30CFX.


----------



## fat_lenny

My JCM 900 Dual Reverb (4100 model). Got it in 1993 (or maybe 1994, either way it was brand new at the time) and it was a 5881 version that I have just had converted to run EL34's.


----------



## Metalway

All my Marshalls in the same room.


----------



## Thamrick

Mid 70's 50w JMP and (I believe) a 1966 or 67 cab. I've had them both for maybe 20 years. Didn't really know the cab was this old until more recently. They sound awesome together; though I'm not sure what speakers are supposed to be in the cab (greenbacks in it when I got it). 

I'd appreciate some help with that question as well as if anyone knows where I can get some repro leather handles for the top of the cab.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## biggs

Picked up a used JVM410HJS a couple of weeks ago. What a great amp. I never liked the JVM410H but this is simply a different beast. Once I spent some time on it I found it to be just killer. The direct midi access to channels and settings really did it for me. Works killer with the Voodoo Labs ground control and GCX.


----------



## Rock-a-Doodle27

Hello Guys ! Some pics of my Marshall Army !




https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AEZPZs-ij_aSAMg&v=3&ithint=photo,JPG

AFD 100; VintageModern 2466; JCM 800 2205; 2555 X going over JCM800 Lead, JCM900 - 1960 Lead and 1960BX 4x12 Cabs.







https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!AJTqBm_5MncQ9Kg&v=3&ithint=photo,JPG
SL-5 over 2x12 MC515 Box.

Guitars: In the first pic '94 Gibosn LP std. and '96 Fender strat with Floyd Rose II. More there is: 
Gibson LP Custom WineRed (2012), LP Studio '60s Tribute (2011)
Gibson SG Standard (2005), SG Worn Brown (2001)
Gibson ES-335 Cherry Faded (2005)
Duesenberg '49 "Star Chief".


----------



## Mosher Zone

^^That is a sweet collection you got going there.


----------



## Petri358

My latest Marshall:


----------



## Mosher Zone

What are the mods?


----------



## Petri358

Base amp is JCM800 1959.
Power amp is sectioned 2x50W
Tube buffered stereo loop
Clean, crunch and evil channels with fs.

Modded by German amp guru Dirk Baldringer


----------



## Squidhunter

Have posted my VM in another thread, thought it was worthy of a post in this one!


----------



## Mosher Zone

Petri358 said:


> Base amp is JCM800 1959.
> Power amp is sectioned 2x50W
> Tube buffered stereo loop
> Clean, crunch and evil channels with fs.
> 
> Modded by German amp guru Dirk Baldringer


----------



## Thamrick

Trying this again; my original links died.


----------



## Johnmac74

Hi from a recent new member.
I've posted the refurb pics of this in a separate thread - but though I may as well show it off in here!!!

It had greenbacks in, but weirdly I didn't like them in this amp. I installed some Marshall Goldbacks (which I've always thought were 'budget' speakers) from the old Valvestate combos and it's really changed the amp. It sounds smoother, and there seems to be more transparency, ie I hear less of the speaker colouring the sound.

It's weird, but they just suit the open back and shallow depth of the enclosure.

PS, I put the greenbacks in the 1922 cab and they're great in there!


----------



## rich88uk

Updated pic, JTM1C added.


----------



## JamesD

Squidhunter said:


> Have posted my VM in another thread, thought it was worthy of a post in this one!



Dude, that looks AWESOME!

Here's mine. I had a mid-90's 4100 and swapped everything out. I just prefer this style/color head and speaker cabs over the purple VM cabs. However, I REALLY like the look of yours!


----------



## Chasmar




----------



## GibsonKramer

Dang! We haven't even started a new page and I've got a new pic/amp to add.

I just love saying, and typing Jubilee. IMO, the finest Marshall ever made!

With my two favorite guitars!


----------



## Blueslicks

Nice.


----------



## Chasmar




----------



## Australian

.


----------



## LSummer

Lately bought this beast, '76 JMP Super Lead 1959. Long time dream come true!


----------



## kleintools

Marshall jcm900 4502


----------



## radiomatts

Here's my Marshall rig now. Just missing the Class 5. I've had to downsize.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Down to a Marshall 1974x and a Class-5 combo, I sold off my heads/cabs and bigger amps in a downsizing exercise.

I still want another JMP Master Lead or JCM800 (vertical input) combo or a Vintage Modern 2266C combo, or another 1962hw Bluesbreaker and then I'll be happy with my Marshall collection, for a while...

I've owned each of the amps that I have listed over the years and sold them off for various reasons. Want them back.

The 1974x is a keeper for sure.


----------



## buddy7168

Updated photo...
'77 2203
'76 2204
'77 1960a cab w/ Blackbacks
Newish 1960bhw w/ '73 Greenbacks


----------



## 30watt

My combo collection....

JCM800 split channel 50 watt reverb with 1933 cabinet; JCM800 50 watt vertical input 4104 in purple with basketweave grille cloth; JCM800 (series) Master 75 reverb (solid state); JCM800 (series) Artist 4203 30 watt hybrid.

Anyone notice that I like the JCM800s?

I've gigged with all except the 4104. That's next.


----------



## microhead

How about a pair of 3505's? Bass in the house woot woot


----------



## charveldan




----------



## RobbDeal




----------



## dee69911




----------



## dee69911

LOOKING FOR THE MATCHING 1X12 cabinet for this head - any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## dee69911




----------



## knucklebut

dee69911 said:


> View attachment 35049


I bet that amp sounds BRUTAL..! tHE jcm800 MINI STACK that is..


----------



## dee69911

lol,,, OMG my new friend ITS INSANELY CRAZYYYY


----------



## dee69911

I love ALL the 1 watt/lunchbox type amp's - yous can really get your money out of them by being able to TURN THE DIALS UP TO MAX 10 --- not knocking the 50w-100watters but the only place you can max out the dials on them are in arenas, other than that, its a waste of space & money,,,,, so, I a big fan of the little guys


----------



## dee69911

dee69911 said:


> I love ALL the 1 watt/lunchbox type amp's - yous can really get your money out of them by being able to TURN THE DIALS UP TO MAX 10 --- not knocking the 50w-100watters but the only place you can max out the dials on them are in arenas, other than that, its a waste of space & money,,,,, so, I a big fan of the little guys


your lucky to play at 1/2 way without some neighbors calling the cops on you lol


----------



## buckwade

20160503_124131_resized



__ buckwade
__ May 3, 2016



My Marshalls


----------



## microhead

Jubilee Lead 12's


----------



## jmp45

72 Major, 69 Small Box, SLP, 2204, 9005, Class 5


----------



## slide222

View media item 8188View media item 8188


----------



## Gunner64

jmp45 said:


> 72 Major, 69 Small Box, SLP, 2204, 9005, Class 5


Man that is a sweet room..sweet gear too. Man I gotta get outa the basement.


----------



## jmp45

Gunner64 said:


> Man I gotta get outa the basement.



Thanks Gunner.. Me Too !


----------



## 30watt

Here's the collection all together.....yes, there's a l6 Flextone Plus in there too.


----------



## Publius

This is my current set while recording for my band, ICON.




I have made some modifications over the years but the most audible is the change in my 1960A cab where I crossed two GT12-75 with two V30. It had a big difference throughout the recording. In the media section you can hear some of the songs of my band ICON and my Marshall DSL100H.

I double recorded my takes with two SM-57 directly on axis. I just made a low cut-off below 110Hz and notched out at about 4kHz cause it was rather harsh...for my band mates. Enjoy my Marshall.


P.S. Notice that white guitar with the black pickguard on the side stand...that is a Tokai I adore, with a real Brazilian rosewood.


----------



## Geeze

Updated pic. JCM900, JMP 2204, Satellite Barracuda & 1987.






Russ


----------



## Harlequin tusk

Marshalls


----------



## JCarno

30watt said:


> Here's the collection all together.....yes, there's a l6 Flextone Plus in there too.
> 
> View attachment 35565



I take it the purple one is the 4104? Did you redo the tolex or is that from Marshall? Looks sweet!!


----------



## 30watt

JCarno said:


> I take it the purple one is the 4104? Did you redo the tolex or is that from Marshall? Looks sweet!!



No, the tolex was redone before I bought it. Not Marshall standard as it wasn't perfect (I've refixed a few loose sections at the rear). Plus I've never seen another 4104 with purple and basketweave.

However the amp itself is 100% stock, even down to the October 83 inspection sticker.


----------



## ThePitbullofLove

'82 JCM800 2204 with matching 1960A with 65's.
'83-84 JCM 800 5275 Split Channel 75 Reverb


----------



## Conghaille

This is my Dual DSL Project, now completed.

The MX412 cab has 2 x G12EVHs and 2 x G12H30s in an X pattern. Since there is a 4dB difference in sensitivity between the two speaker models, the 30s were dominating the EVHs. I could have considered a kind of attenuation, but instead opted to add more tonal control along with power balance. So I have 2 DSL15Hs, modded and custom tubed; one amp drives the two EVHs in parallel and the other drives the 30s in parallel. The degree of control with my two favorite Celestions and my personal tailored Marshall tone is amazing--my favorite amp since 1986.


----------



## dptone5

Here are my Marshalls. I also have a Marshall 1936 cabinet with 2 English made 25 Watt Greenbacks.

DP


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I *only* use 5 watt mode.


^


----------



## JCMDOUG

This was the stage at my last show. One Marshall cab one head and the bass rig is not mine.


----------



## blues

1974 50 watt JMPView media item 8181


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## BadgerO

The tall one is a 69 and the shorty is a 74 (PTP). Original everything on both


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I'm not sure anyone's getting my point here. I have the Marsall SL5; effamed and of folklore.






Thanks Ozzk. Truly you are a man among men.


----------



## Iwanarock




----------



## stillrockin

Vinsanitizer said:


> I'm not sure anyone's getting my point here. I have the Marsall SL5; effamed and of folklore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ozzk. Truly you are a man among men.



i have it too
it this amp was really rock, the channel 2 would be amazing
and it's not really an amazing sound 
just a basic rock sound 

if i want a rock sound i must add a pedal so ?


----------



## proxy

Here is my contribution to the post


----------



## mcblink




----------



## Russ T

Rufes said:


> While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


Here's mine JCM 900 4500 93...


Rufes said:


> While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


----------



## Petri358

microhead said:


> View attachment 35120
> 
> 
> Jubilee Lead 12's



Here's big brothers


----------



## JLantern

Jvm410h with a bunch of mods. Entered the modding labyrinth out of curiosity, and came out hooked. Performed mods:

- Neg feedback adjustment (knob on the left)
- Gain reduction for od channels & all red modes
- Clean channel right switch (on the right, soft/stock/bright)
- "Randy Rhoads" gain adjustment, with push/pull to tame the od's even more (top right knob)
- Plexi crunch channel w/adjustable high mids (bottom right knkb)
- Partial adaptations of SIR#34 (Slash sound), JCM voicing for od channels / OD1 voicing for both channels... and some other miscellaneous stuff.

Choke mod bound to be tried.

1960ax cab (greenbacks, gotta love'em).

Not shown in the picture: a small rack containing G-System and a few pedals.


----------



## Maklaca

My latest living room stage set up at my brother's with the micro Marshall's cousin the micro Ampeg. Note the pyrotechnics. Kiss has nothing on us!!! (Who needs platform shoes when your amp is 3 feet tall?)


----------



## moby1

https://instagram.com/p/BIipDdKg3dBgm95L2plKed87F5IRKPMzvm6MJo0/


----------



## milfwah

Fun had by all!!


----------



## Petri358

jmp45 said:


> 72 Major, 69 Small Box, SLP, 2204, 9005, Class 5



Nice and tidy! Like it a lot


----------



## TommySixGun

Who can guess the model of that LP?

Tommy


----------



## milfwah

Is that a Midtown Custom?


----------



## TommySixGun

Les Paul Custom Lite


----------



## 61rocker

_I added some new toys since the last time I was here....I have another JCM900 Mark III and 1960V not in the pic

cab not in this pic...._


----------



## metal_murf

83 2204


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Down to just two Marshalls.
This 1974x and a Class5 C501 combo.
I still want a KT66 loaded Marshall combo.


----------



## billie.raf

Hi guys, just bought Marshall 1984B Bass Cab, G12H-100 speakers. Dated to 20th March 1986 (CU20), cones 1105. Sounds awesome with my 2204 and 4xG12M25, love that sound!!!


----------



## RobV




----------



## RobV

Hooked up....


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## jesone




----------



## langmurf

A little over a year ago I posted my then, and current, Marshall, CS Offset 1w with matching cab. Such a great amp!

I owned, at different times, two of these:






And one of these:






And then there was the '73 1959. One of the first PCB's...






Other than the board being PCB, a lot of hand wired stuff going on in that beauty...






My favorite cleans came out of that amp. Crystal clear, no breakup... of course the thing was ungodly loud at the 2 mark.


----------



## avspecialist

here is my favorite combination, Beatles to Black Sabbath


----------



## Miss Topisto

Here is mine: 





Don't know yet what it is. Bought it online. No source found to get closer information. Sounds like a 2204 and i like it a lot. It has 2 EL 34 and no effect loop or even Reverb Cab is a 1936 from the 80'


----------



## Durden




----------



## arcticmarshall




----------



## MarshallDog

arcticmarshall said:


>



Very nice...


----------



## charveldan




----------



## aryasridhar




----------



## Geeze

An earlier pic had the Maple 1987 head but here it is with the matching cab.










Russ


----------



## Short Circuit

Marshall JCM 900 head and 1936 cabinet.

Mark


----------



## JCMDOUG

I found an old PIC of my rig. JVM410 JMD-1, DSL100H All the heads are on with speaker cabs hooked up. Two heads have short cables in the inputs that run to nothing . Just to make it hard for people to check out my gear at shows. They do the slow walk in the front of the stage during a break to see what up there......The JMD-1 was the one I used.


----------



## Notes69




----------



## billie.raf

Hi guys, I bought another amp clone and original cab yesterday. Marshall JCM 800 clone from 80s, I'm going to mod it to S.I.R. #36 spec. The old head has Crunch mod and I'm going to change it to 'Dookie mod'. The cabinet on the right is new to me and it's Marshall 1935A, quad of G12M25 55Hz blackbacks dated to '78. Awesome sound!!


----------



## charveldan




----------



## Heavy Metal

Just scored both of these in the last week... both very clean and sound incredible.


----------



## Anthony King

Here's mine - 1974 100w Super Bass with 1936 2x12 and my 1978 4x12 cab with Celestion black-backs. Guitar is 1963 SG Special..just refinished.


----------



## Petri358

Looks awesome without corners!



Heavy Metal said:


> Just scored both of these in the last week... both very clean and sound incredible.


----------



## charveldan

If its leaving the house get the corners ...


----------



## Chamai

dual rect with 2x12
84 jcm 800 csa with orange loaded with g12t75
92 jcm 900 mkiii with vintage 30's

2013 american tele
2013 les paul standard

ADA MP1 x2
Lexicon PCM 81
T.C G Major (soon to be replaced by fulltone 80's rack chorus)
mosvalve power amp for w/d or w/d/w


----------



## GibsonKramer

All my Marshalls (uhm, and a few Les Pauls).






Moving into a new house, taking advantage of this room, while I can.


----------



## Marshallmaniac

10 years ago brand new. You oughta see it now!


----------



## TarNhaK

my amp


----------



## Georgiatec

Big stage rig. 






Small stage rig.


----------



## SRD




----------



## FTMF




----------



## J.LaGrassa




----------



## Ramhead

1971 JMP 50 with matching '71 cab (T1221 102 003 Pulsonic Greenbacks)





Left: '74 JMP 50, '69 cab with '73 Hiwatt Fane's
Right: '76 JMP 50, '70 cab with Greenbacks


----------



## wmachine

Very early release 1995 JTM60 head.


----------



## BowerR64

JCMDOUG said:


> View attachment 35780
> 
> This was the stage at my last show. One Marshall cab one head and the bass rig is not mine.



wth?! only 2 of the B cabs were hooked up? it looks great but it also looks like a crap ton of work.


----------



## GibsonKramer

My Marshall JVM and BB, waiting for my new room to be finished.

10' x 20'


----------



## soundboy57

1964 and 1967 Half Stacks




1971 Half Stack




1972 and 1978 Half Stacks




I have thinned down a bit, though...




1973 2061 Lead Bass with 1x12 cab




All original '72 to '75 cabs 




2010 Vintage Modern




2011 Malmsteen signature




2014 JTM145 Anderton's


----------



## Shae201

1985 2205
2x12 cab loaded with 1980 g1265s
1986 2205
1988 4212


----------



## Anthony King

Geeze said:


> An earlier pic had the Maple 1987 head but here it is with the matching cab.
> Wow! That is so beautiful! I would love to do something like that for an older JMP! I would def get a protective case for it though just because it's so nice and wouldn't want to scratch or damage it while loading..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ


----------



## Anthony King

soundboy57 said:


> 1964 and 1967 Half Stacks
> Wow! You have such an awesome collection! Take good care of those beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 Half Stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 and 1978 Half Stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have thinned down a bit, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1973 2061 Lead Bass with 1x12 cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All original '72 to '75 cabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Vintage Modern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Malmsteen signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 JTM145 Anderton's


----------



## Rockstar1957

1978 JMP Superlead MarkII 50 Watt head
1980's 1936 with G12T75s


----------



## Petri358

Awesome collection you have there




soundboy57 said:


> 1964 and 1967 Half Stacks
> 
> 1971 Half Stack
> 
> 1972 and 1978 Half Stacks
> 
> I have thinned down a bit, though...
> 
> 1973 2061 Lead Bass with 1x12 cab
> 
> All original '72 to '75 cabs
> 
> 2010 Vintage Modern
> 
> 2011 Malmsteen signature
> 
> 2014 JTM145 Anderton's


----------



## Geeze

Latest addition 1987 combo.






The three coats of automotive clear really make the iris look wet.

Russ


----------



## grainman

tone toyz....
2016 1959slp and 2012 av56 strat


----------



## TubeStack




----------



## stahlhart

Just picked it up a few days ago. Will get a proper matching cabinet for it later this year (running it through a PS and an alternate cab in the meantime).


----------



## charveldan




----------



## harleytech

Jimi Hendrix Cabs with Celestion (G12C 25 watt Greenbacks UK) Metro 100 watt on top , 1960 TV Cab (25 watt Greenbacks UK) Metro JTM 45 (KT66 tubes) on bottom and a Metro 50 watt on top (I built all 3) All 3 have Rich Mod PEC MV's and sound Killer !
Cheers...


----------



## Gunner64

As of this mornings session


----------



## slide222

View media item 81884 v30's and it growls


----------



## RCM

[/URL]


----------



## RCM

Just had some time to go through the 4104......WOW........regret waiting this long to buy one. I've had my Boogie MKIV for almost 25 years, and while it's a great amp, it doesn't quite growl like this JCM800.


----------



## zosokun

stahlhart said:


> Just picked it up a few days ago. Will get a proper matching cabinet for it later this year (running it through a PS and an alternate cab in the meantime).




So clean! Nice get.


----------



## jmp45

1972 Major, 70s 1982A, 1969 1987 Small Box, 1996 SLP, 1978 1960A, 1988 2004, 1988 800 1960A, 900 1960B, 1990 9005, 2010 Class 5.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Some additions to the family lately. Let's see what I have for pics.
I have SOLD the little Mini Recto and matching cab since.




Added the Traynor cab.






Had to get a Mini Jubilee head. Works great with both the 6912 1x12 and 2x12 cabs. 2x12 is V30 and T75.










Then found a holy grail. A 1982 4010. Yum!!!
I need to do the whole family at once!


----------



## RCM

The white Canadian.


----------



## charveldan

jmp45 said:


> 1972 Major, 70s 1982A, 1969 1987 Small Box, 1996 SLP, 1978 1960A, 1988 2004, 1988 800 1960A, 900 1960B, 1990 9005, 2010 Class 5.


----------



## Gunner64

Yea thats pretty nice right there jmp45..gdamn.


----------



## jmp45

Thanks guys, I'm humbled..  That 72 Major is the same amp pictured in the vintage guitar price guide. Had some photos up years ago and they sourced it out.


----------



## Angus Rhoads

My crew are small but feisty, like the Dwarves in Lord of the Rings...












20170602_203025



__ Angus Rhoads
__ Jun 2, 2017



My Marshalls


----------



## SpHj

Perfect Rock setup 

1982 2204 & 1983 1960A G12-65 loaded


----------



## RCM

I'm diggin' those toggles and square lamp, I'm sure the tone is acceptable too.


----------



## SpHj

RCM said:


> I'm diggin' those toggles and square lamp, I'm sure the tone is acceptable too.



That it is! Built for Canada, I love the metal toggles!
Also have a Canadian '84 1987, '85 1992, '86 4010, & '87 2204

And here they are!


----------



## RCM

Nice, I acquired my first Canadian (pictured above) yesterday.


----------



## RCM

I dig it!


----------



## SpHj

RCM said:


> The white Canadian.




'83 Anniversary year Hellz Yeah!


----------



## Matt_Krush

2555x on top of 1960AV & 1960B
JVM41 on top of 1960A & 1960B

Not Shown...Marshall JCM900 4501 build


----------



## Kris Ford

1974 JMP 1992/ with cascaded preamp, on a '01 1960AX and '77 1960B, and 1978 JMP2203 on a '93 JCM900 1960A and '84 JCM800 1960B. 16 G12T-75s you see there.



1976 1982A, with G12H30 blackbacks.


----------



## JamesD

Here's my latest... JMD in a U.K. head cab sitting on a 1960A with G12C's.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

My current Marshall combos.


----------



## Petri358

Kris Ford said:


> 1974 JMP 1992/ with cascaded preamp, on a '01 1960AX and '77 1960B, and 1978 JMP2203 on a '93 JCM900 1960A and '84 JCM800 1960B. 16 G12T-75s you see there.
> 
> 
> Bitchen cables you got there


----------



## sellen




----------



## Jethro Rocker

SpHj said:


> '83 Anniversary year Hellz Yeah!


82 was the anniversary year, 83's were also available in white. I have an 82 but it doesn't say Anniversary Series nor is it white.


----------



## bigbadorange




----------



## hwy1strat

My 2 fully modded JTM 30 & 60.
Both have Mercury Magnetics transformers and RCA 7025's in the V1 and Genelex Gold Lion 12AX7's ( high gain version from Tube Depot) in the others.
I had the bias lowered as they were biased too high from the factory which contributed to their infamous overheating.
That and undersized trannys.
They are awesome sounding amps now!


----------



## RCM

I don't think these knobs are original, what say you?


----------



## SpHj

RCM said:


> I don't think these knobs are original, what say you?




Looks a little too clean...although, without a year to go by it's tough to say


----------



## BowerR64

Im hording these down in the basement. Just finished putting the 900 stack on a larger caster dolly rig but still need to wrap the 2X6 between the 2 cabs. And the 2466


----------



## ThePitbullofLove

New one added to the nest today...


----------



## Jaguarguy

My most recent Marshall - 6100 LE


----------



## neTp0Bu4

Marshall CODE, love this amp


----------



## DSL 50




----------



## stryker59

My 1998 raw as hell bluesbreaker.


----------



## GibsonKramer

L-R: '87 Lead 12 (cabs upgraded w/ WGS Retro 10), 50th Anniversary JCM1H, JMP1H, '88 "short box" Jubilee, 1960AV, Vicky Morgan Tattoo Series JVM1H w/ matching cab, DSL40C (Marshall Vintage 30 upgrade)





The 2 LPs are a 2015 Custom Shop True Historic '57 "Black Beauty" and a 2006 Custom Shop '68 RI. The '68 is my #1. Kind of see my 2004 LE Standard Custom Colors (Transamber) on the left.


----------



## zosokun

JCM900 DR 4100 with 1960a cab loaded with GT75s and MIM Strat.


----------



## El Gringo

RCM said:


> I don't think these knobs are original, what say you?


They look good to me .


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

zosokun said:


> JCM900 DR 4100 with 1960a cab loaded with GT75s and MIM Strat.


I love the JCM 900 4100DR. I don't own one, but I've used them enough to know it's got the overdrive/distortion/dirt I like to hear. What tubes are you using?


----------



## Kris Ford

sellen said:


>


You are obviously a man of exceptional taste!


My '78 on an '84 cab.


----------



## Chrome

76 jmp my custom explorer and my tele


----------



## kev67

<-------- DSL40c Vintage


----------



## jcm800gridlock

jcm800gridlock said:


> My current Marshall combos.



Sold the Bluesbreaker and bought an Astoria Custom. Better fits my needs.


----------



## Kris Ford

Chrome said:


> 76 jmp my custom explorer and my tele


I knew that would work for ya bud, how you liking it so far?


----------



## Chrome

I like it alot Kris it sounds fantastic!


----------



## Leigh

I wish I still owned this!


----------



## zosokun

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I love the JCM 900 4100DR. I don't own one, but I've used them enough to know it's got the overdrive/distortion/dirt I like to hear. What tubes are you using?


 
I know they are EL34s...If i remember they might be JJs.

And here is another shot...and my previous TSL122 beauty shot.




The TSL122.


----------



## Organtis

This is the before picture. I bought new corners and have cleaned the sand and dirt off the tolex (Florida).

1994 JCM 900 DR 4502 

Hope to have an after picture soon.


----------



## kev67

kev67 said:


> <-------- DSL40c Vintage



Update.. Dsl40h Vintage


----------



## tomsvintage

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Toms-Vi...75/photos/?tab=album&album_id=580302565509253

My Marshall amp collection


----------



## assaf110

tomsvintage said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/Toms-Vi...75/photos/?tab=album&album_id=580302565509253
> 
> My Marshall amp collection


----------



## Just Mike

studio amp pile



__ Just Mike
__ Oct 7, 2017



my recording amps





Here's my modded MOSFET 100 sittin' on top of some other stuff. I don't play out much anymore, so this is my recording pile.


----------



## aussiebluesville

marshall jcm 900 4101


----------



## vintmodJCM

Media
Information




image My babies by vintmodJCM posted Nov 10, 2013 at 12
View attachment 43786

My Marshall gear - Part 1


----------



## vintmodJCM

It took me a few decades, but I finally put together a full stack with a YJM, 425a, and an all original '69 basketweave bottom cab with 2/3/69 Pulsonic Celestion T1221greenbacks.

Incredible!














Wall of Marshalls 3



__ vintmodJCM
__ Aug 10, 2012


















image
AWESOME JMP1H and YJM100 on a Vintage Modern 425a cab.



__ vintmodJCM
__ Nov 10, 2013


















image
Marshall Mania



__ vintmodJCM
__ Nov 10, 2013





My Marshall gear Part 2


----------



## vintmodJCM

image
My babies



__ vintmodJCM
__ Nov 10, 2013
__ 1


















Wall of Marshalls 2



__ vintmodJCM
__ Aug 10, 2012





My Marshall gear Part 3


----------



## MattyX

Picture of my new half stack - JVM210 on a Silver Jubilee 4x12 w/ UK Vintage 30s. I just got the head yesterday evening Liking it so far.


----------



## Richard Martin

Rufes said:


> While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


I have the jvm410h with the 1960lead angle cab


----------



## Richard Martin

I'm new here. I got a Marshall JVM 410h. Had a jcm900. Am trying to get the voltages specs on my JVM, for bias and primary and secondary output voltages. Was told 35 mA for each side or 70 mV.


----------



## jmp45




----------



## jmp45

Found this old photo of the Marshalls before moving to the bunker.


----------



## jmp45

The bunker..


----------



## Richard Martin

my JVM410. I used to have the JCM900 4100. REALLY liked my JCM900, Started having trouble so, got the jvm410


----------



## Richard Martin

This is my new. Marshall JVM410h with the 1960lead angle cab! Love Marshall amps!


----------



## Richard Martin

Thank you for your good remarks! Can't wait till I find out what's wrong with my JVM. I'm really going nuts, nut being able to jam! Thanks again!!


----------



## Dino Boreanaz

I just bought my first Marshall - a 1988 3005 Lead 12 Micro Stack. The head and both cabinets are in excellent condition, but the pots and input jacks are quite scratchy. I've only just started messing around with different settings and I think it sounds great. I'm looking forward to getting the scratchiness cleaned up and playing some more.

3005 Lead 12 Micro Stack



Amp & guitar


----------



## el_bastardo

Dino Boreanaz said:


> Amp & guitar
> View attachment 43896


Nice Johnny guitar. That's not a Mosrite. Is that a Hallmark? Which clone company is it?


----------



## Dino Boreanaz

Thanks! Yeah, it's a Hallmark - the only modification is the mismatched volume and tone knobs.


----------



## el_bastardo

Dino Boreanaz said:


> Thanks! Yeah, it's a Hallmark - the only modification is the mismatched volume and tone knobs.


Cool. Those Hallmarks are great guitars.


----------



## johncart

Rufes said:


> While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


 I have two Marshalls, a code 50 and a JTM45..the code 50 has evolved into a bluesbreaker clone which i now call "The Codebreaker"...The JTM is a Mojotone version..seen here before I have the logo installed..I run it through different combos from a single twelve, a two twelve..or a four twelve cab..both are amazing tone machines.


----------



## Dino Boreanaz

Just a quick follow-up to my post about my Lead 12. After a few quick sprays of DeoxIT into all the pots and jacks, working them back and forth a few times, and cleaning up the residue, I reassembled the head and plugged in. Wow, what a difference! All the controls are now totally smooth, noise-free, and usable throughout their sweep. I've been enjoying this amp so much and still can't believe the wide range of tones this little amp is capable of ... but I suspect many of you already knew that.


----------



## SpHj

More of an image test than anything... '73 SLP


----------



## billie.raf

Hi guys, just bought my fourth Marshall cab. Marshall 1960A, dated to '84, quad of vintage G12T-75. Awesome sound!!!


----------



## johncart

Rufes said:


> While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


c




urrently I have two code 50s...both modified (one more than the other) to look like the Bluesbreaker amps.....also I have a clone(Mojotone) JTM45 head


Rufes said:


> While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


----------



## k tone




----------



## jcm800gridlock

Now down to just one Marshall.

Just my Marshall Astoria Custom Combo. Really sounds great now that the speaker is breaking in and quality issues (eating power tubes) were resolved under warranty.


----------



## allwheelz

Damn it Jmp45!!!! Super badass! If you ever need someone to jam with......i'll buy the beer and bring my own les paul....hell i'll half the power bill with ya!!!!! lol


----------



## jmp45

allwheelz said:


> Damn it Jmp45!!!! Super badass! If you ever need someone to jam with......i'll buy the beer and bring my own les paul....hell i'll half the power bill with ya!!!!! lol



Lol.. you got it. I've been looking at kemper out of curiousity. I just can't see these kids getting replaced by any mojo in a box. Crager wheel avatar, very cool.


----------



## allwheelz

Thanks...lol. I've built a lot of hotrods, lifted trucks....anything with a piston. Use to have kids stopping by all the time to help them with their rides, bikes, quads....I figured allwheelz was a fitting name...anything with wheels..worked at a tire and wheel shop for 12 years, and went back to wrench full time. I've got quite a few years with this outfit...taught me to be a better person, plus he keeps me busy so I don't get into trouble...lol. I did front struts, an alignment, and a catalytic converter in one hour the other day....its so repetitive that you can get really quick at it, and deal with the problems that might arise.

I think the kemper would be a great addition...nothing but good reviews, but still at the end of the day, well, its still a kemper, not a vintage marshall fullstack. It's gonna be cool to see how they play out as far as holding value, and not just a fad.


----------



## SpHj

The Wall:










Opposite "The Wall"


----------



## billie.raf

Hi, just scored Marshall 1960B with quad of G12-65s in original red tolex. Cab is all original dated to 1980. Awesome sound.


----------



## Edokter

This is my VS100 Valvestate with VS412 cabinet. I splurged and got 4 G12T-75's for it. It's just perfect for speed metal... tubes are just too damn slow 













VS100 + VS412



__ Edokter
__ Dec 29, 2017



VS100 head and VS412 4x12 cabinet loaded with G12T-75's.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Here's my little set-up. I'm just a "basement player" for lack of a better term. I don't play out or anything. Oh don't get me wrong, I'm not against playing out, it's just that...well...I think everyone ELSE is against me playing out. 

*Head:* Stupid; useless; noise-making; hum-buzzing; featureless DSL15H.

*The Girls* (both)*:* MX212A vertical slant cab.

*Speakers* (all 4)*:* Celestion G12T-75, 8-ohm each, wired in series = 16-ohm cabs. 1 cab = 16-ohm impedance. 2 cabs = 8-ohm impedance. One cab is enough to cover a jam session, but if I'm in a bigger place, it sounds pretty cool to bring the twins and put them on opposite sides of the room.


----------



## mbell75

'08 JCM 2000 DSL100 I just picked up last week


----------



## charveldan




----------



## blues

View media item 9638
'74 50 watt JMP


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Just two Marshalls now, but two good ones, an Astoria Custom and a 1962hw Bluesbreaker.


----------



## BanditPanda

Well I didn't want to go thru all the posts to see if I had already posted in the thread so here it is . DSL 40CH/custom cabs.
BP


----------



## Chris Martins




----------



## gearninja

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## el_bastardo

blues said:


> View media item 9638
> '74 50 watt JMP


Oh yes very nice.


----------



## gearninja

'73 JMP SL100 - It's for sale!


----------



## el_bastardo

gearninja said:


> '73 JMP SL100 - It's for sale!
> 
> View attachment 45809


Goddamn, that's awesome. I love the mid 70s stuff.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

The first one that laughs has to eat a slice of my wife's meat loaf.


----------



## el_bastardo

JeffMcLeod said:


> eat a slice of my wife's meat loaf.


Is that a euphemism, or do you really mean meatloaf?


----------



## gearninja

el_bastardo said:


> Goddamn, that's awesome. I love the mid 70s stuff.



Me too, but unfortunately this beast is SOLD now!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

el_bastardo said:


> Is that a euphemism, or do you really mean meatloaf?



Well, we _think_ it's meatloaf anyway.


----------



## bigyinuk

My Modulus Amplification Marshall 2204 replica with my £60 Marshall 2x12 fitted with Celestion Greenbacks. Heritage Gold Top guitar. TC Electronics G-Major FX processor. (Note the foam beam-blockers)


----------



## Athor

Bought this recently. 1988 JCM800 2205. Very clean for the age, no tolex wear, a tiny bit of noise in 2 of the pots but thats it. 

Old Sovtek tubes in it right now. Replaced the knobs to get the gold colour back and thats about all i need to do with it. 

Bought new in Bergen 1988, played and toured by a short lived (2 years) poprock band from Bergen. It played on their only release! Not my cup of tea that band but its a fun story that goes along with it atleast  

Playing it trough a 1936 Cab with 2004 Made in England G12M 25w Greenbacks, boosted with a Boss SD1. 

Nails just about every 80s metal tone there is  

Also have a DSL15H, but thats pretty much just used as furniture and a stand for my Boss Katana 50w practice amp these days


----------



## dro




----------



## dro




----------



## LyseFar

Good morning - here is my first post.
My newly serviced (new F+T filter caps, Sprague Atoms etc.) 1980 JMP MKII Super Lead. It is running in 50 watts with 2 x RFT EL34s and Philips Miniwatt ECC83 in v1 and EI ECC83s in v2 and v3.


----------



## Petri358

Just awesome post for a first one


----------



## LyseFar

Petri358 said:


> Just awesome post for a first one


Thanks.


----------



## purpleplexi

It's a 50watt clone. Box is purple. Surprise.

Has a master volume on the back, separate external bias pot for each tube, mercury magnetics trannies and choke and I one wire modded it last year. Crunches up nicely ☺


----------



## SGFA

Been gigging last saturday with my new (to me) Silver Jubilee reissue 2555x on a 2x12" V30 cab. Killer amp and great sound!


----------



## BowerR64

50 watt 900DR and the Fender i received for my MK3 halfstack


----------



## JeffMcLeod

BowerR64 said:


> 50 watt 900DR and the Fender i received for my MK3 halfstack
> 
> View attachment 48799




The miniature fan is a nice touch. 


What do you have between the cabs?


----------



## Rich_S

After about 24 years without a real Marshall in the house, my DSL-40CST.






Dunno what I'm gonna use it for, but I like having it.


----------



## BowerR64

JeffMcLeod said:


> The miniature fan is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> What do you have between the cabs?



I wrapped 2 2X4s with tolex from the scraps of another JCM800 back panel. It lifts the A cab up enough so a 1U processor fits between em so i dont need a rack and it dont sit awkwardly ontop of the head.

Its a Roland DEP-5


----------



## John BNY

Here are mine.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

John BNY said:


> Here are mine.


----------



## Chrome

1976 JMP 50 watt 1987 model 4 holer on a 1960AX. lacks for nothing


----------



## Chrome

Chrome said:


> 1976 JMP 50 watt 1987 model 4 holer on a 1960AX. lacks for nothing



lol just realized I posted wrong cabinet.


----------



## charveldan

How'd that get in here ... ?

There's a modded JMP in one of those road cases.


----------



## Rob Bottom

Here is my recently purchased Vintage Modern 2266 combo. I've had a chance to turn up and play this thing and it's way nicer than my DSL40c. The TC Electronics Mojomojo OD sounds totally different through this amp. Nice and ballsy and very warm, than the 40C. I read up on the gain knobs before I got it so I was prepared on how to set them. Sounds great playing along to old Def Leppard and Justice Priest stuff. And it's purple!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

John BNY said:


> Here are mine.



Hi John - unfortunately I didn't see this until just now. Right-on bro, great wide selection of Marshalls, I can only imagine how many it took you [so far] to get to this snapshot in time. I've had most of those myself. Here's a question: now that I've heard your songs - oh, maybe 3,000 times each to be modest  (yeah, I still have 'em on my mp3 rotation, always will) and have now seen a pic of your voluptuous gears, I should ask you: what did you use to record those songs with? Be as specific or brief as you want. I'm interested in what you used to get the sounds on those recordings.


----------



## John BNY

Vinsanitizer said:


> Hi John - unfortunately I didn't see this until just now. Right-on bro, great wide selection of Marshalls, I can only imagine how many it took you [so far] to get to this snapshot in time. I've had most of those myself. Here's a question: now that I've heard your songs - oh, maybe 3,000 times each to be modest  (yeah, I still have 'em on my mp3 rotation, always will) and have now seen a pic of your voluptuous gears, I should ask you: what did you use to record those songs with? Be as specific or brief as you want. I'm interested in what you used to get the sounds on those recordings.



Vin, I think you may be mistaking me for a "real" musician who actually records music and puts it out there. I'm just a middle-aged guy with some decent toys. Cheers!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

John BNY said:


> Vin, I think you may be mistaking me for a "real" musician who actually records music and puts it out there. I'm just a middle-aged guy with some decent toys. Cheers!



We're all middle aged (between 12 and 85). Question is how fast you can get out of bed in the morning. The way I figure it, we lose a minute a year from the age of 12.  Which puts me at around 30 minutes.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

My basement bathroom rig:


----------



## ken361

Vinsanitizer said:


> My basement bathroom rig:


I was thinking about that amp there is one for sale 500 just bought the Origin though


----------



## Petri358

Some kind of a statement for SL-5 being in the shitter?


----------



## ken361

Petri358 said:


> Some kind of a statement for SL-5 being in the shitter?


you have 23 amps?


----------



## Petri358

ken361 said:


> you have 23 amps?


Yep, 23 Marshall amps. Few others.


----------



## MarshallDog

Vinsanitizer said:


> My basement bathroom rig:



Basement bathroom rig...wait, I dont want to know.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

MarshallDog said:


> Basement bathroom rig...wait, I don't want to know.


I'm tellin' ya MarshallDog, things is crazy in my house.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

ken361 said:


> I was thinking about that amp there is one for sale 500 just bought the Origin though



How do you like the Origin?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Petri358 said:


> Some kind of a statement for SL-5 being in the shitter?



Nope. If that were the case you'd have to include the Les Paul too. The purpose of that pic was purely artistic. Same thing with my R8:


----------



## ken361

Vinsanitizer said:


> How do you like the Origin?


Loving it now!!! Just needed some breaking it in sounded great today! Put all JJ in the preamp.


----------



## scozz

No more big rigs for me...my gigging days are long over...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Vinsanitizer said:


> My basement bathroom rig:




Get a lot of feedback in there?

And come on man, who drinks beer through a straw?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

JeffMcLeod said:


> Get a lot of feedback in there?
> 
> And come on man, who drinks beer through a straw?



Feedback? Oh I get feedback-O-_plenty _in there. Sometimes I get so much feedback I gotta open the door and let it out. 
Straw - it was my wife's beer. She drinks 1 beer, always with a straw. I think it's kinda cute. 

Do any of you's have a bathroom rig you'd like to share with us pray tell?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

scozz said:


> No more big rigs for me...my gigging days are long over...



I do very like that.


----------



## coyote

I used to run a full-stack Major onstage. But I’m getting older now... this is what I would consider a valid stack for middle-aged rockers. I have the DSL40c combo and I run it into a 16-ohm 2x12 so I can use the combo’s speaker along with it. Sounds great.... but doesn’t look as cool as this:




I would love to do the above with 8-ohm Greenbacks in series in the cabinet along with the Creamback in the combo.... but I’m unwilling to purchase the cabinet and trash the Seventy 80 speakers. That would be unnecessarily expensive to replace what I already have.

Unfortunately, Marshall neither sells the cabinet empty nor with custom speaker configurations.


----------



## tomsvintage

View attachment 50812





View attachment 50808


----------



## Petri358

tomsvintage said:


> View attachment 50810
> View attachment 50809
> View attachment 50806
> View attachment 50807
> View attachment 50808
> View attachment 50808



Pure awesome


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## stringer




----------



## stringer




----------



## JeffMcLeod

tomsvintage said:


> View attachment 50815
> View attachment 50814
> View attachment 50813
> View attachment 50812
> View attachment 50806
> View attachment 50807
> View attachment 50809
> View attachment 50811
> View attachment 50810
> View attachment 50808




Those are some serious cabs.

How come your Strats are left-handed, but your V is right? You go both ways?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

coyote said:


> I used to run a full-stack Major onstage. But I’m getting older now... this is what I would consider a valid stack for middle-aged rockers. I have the DSL40c combo and I run it into a 16-ohm 2x12 so I can use the combo’s speaker along with it. Sounds great.... but doesn’t look as cool as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to do the above with 8-ohm Greenbacks in series in the cabinet along with the Creamback in the combo.... but I’m unwilling to purchase the cabinet and trash the Seventy 80 speakers. That would be unnecessarily expensive to replace what I already have.
> 
> Unfortunately, Marshall neither sells the cabinet empty nor with custom speaker configurations.




You can score a used one. GC has a few.


----------



## tomsvintage

JeffMcLeod said:


> Those are some serious cabs.
> 
> How come your Strats are left-handed, but your V is right? You go both ways?


Thanks JeffMcLeod  ~ I play both. I had the lefty strats and the V pictured with the tall stack for a Jimi tribute


----------



## Blokkadeleider

The current situation. 



My gear by Gerrit, on Flickr

Gr,

Gerrit


----------



## Tuukka

Hi, Here's my "new" JCM800 2203 half stack from 1986. I have a stupid question though... if I have master volume at zero and pre amp volume at 1 to 2, should I hear anything? It seems that even if master volume is completely of, sound comes out. Thanks


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I remember that my old JCM800 combo did that on the high input.
Btw, so does my super lead. Again on the high input (input 1).
The low should be silent though.
Dunno if it's normal or not.

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## jcm800gridlock

Two Marshall Astoria’s.


----------



## LCW

BftGibson said:


> View attachment 52357



The head shell of your DSL40CR... Did you make that yourself out of the combo cab, or buy a kit somewhere?


----------



## BftGibson

LCW said:


> The head shell of your DSL40CR... Did you make that yourself out of the combo cab, or buy a kit somewhere?


Cut the combo down, really love this amp, sorta plexi one side slightly modern other..exactly what i needed. Almost sold the combo tho..love the V type speaker, always have one in my gig cabs. But i could not get the combo to deliver but it is not fair to have a 2204 to have to compete with but it hangs and then has that kick on Ultra that i like a lil more than boosting the jmp.


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

I always deploy my “tower of power” behind me as well as a 2nd 1960B other side of stage for stereo sound. Sounds huge


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

StonehouseGuitars said:


> View attachment 52834
> View attachment 52833
> 
> 
> I always deploy my “tower of power” behind me as well as a 2nd 1960B other side of stage for stereo sound. Sounds huge


I love that, I do the same thing, gig rig is a pair of full stacks, (mg cabs) the 2’nd rig is the mini wall, same amount of (mg cabs) but set up as four across, all a cabs, just a huge sound! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

https://www.instagram.com/p/Brr_y5mhYml/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

https://www.instagram.com/p/Brr8dH9ho0Z/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## R.Kandy

tomsvintage said:


> View attachment 50815
> View attachment 50814
> View attachment 50813
> View attachment 50812
> View attachment 50806
> View attachment 50807
> View attachment 50809
> View attachment 50811
> View attachment 50810
> View attachment 50808


Bonamassa wins again!


----------



## K2JLX




----------



## K2JLX

^ not pictured is the Origin 50h


----------



## jmp45

K2JLX said:


>



Is that an Estes Saturn 5? Brings back some cool memories ..


----------



## K2JLX

jmp45 said:


> Is that an Estes Saturn 5? Brings back some cool memories ..



Lego Saturn V (1969 pieces), if you can believe it !


----------



## jmp45

I was big into rocketry as a youngster ..


----------



## Woodshed Pilgrim

View attachment 53730
View attachment 53730


----------



## Woodshed Pilgrim




----------



## Akronman66

Rufes said:


> While starting the forum I would want to see your Marshall amp/amps


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Akronman66 said:


> View attachment 53827


If I haven’t welcomed you to the forum, here it is  To the best forum ever.  Now you must post clips, just kidding, welcome aboard new MF’r


----------



## BftGibson

2 new additions since last post..now i'm set for winter recording sessions !!


----------



## Jon C

Woodshed Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 53731


That is a beautiful JVM


BftGibson said:


> 2 new additions since last post..now i'm set for winter recording sessions !!
> View attachment 53829


and that 6100 !!! Love it !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/V5NBHjSX]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/2VZWPTCL]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/2qzBLDhn]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/vcf1PBvW]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/8FKsFr1V]

[/URL]


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


Nice !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Nice !!


Thanks brother I do enjoy them!


----------



## Jon C

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


I second that !! Nice !!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jon C said:


> I second that !! Nice !!!


Thanks Jon, been playing the snot out of them since I purchased them, what you can’t see to the right of them is another a cab, with a lead 100 mosfet on it, when I need more punch I employ it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Azmedian

JVM410h & JCM900 1960a Cab


----------



## rrguitar1

My small but happy family


----------



## rrguitar1

One more...a jcm800 4 input key holder.
How's that lol


----------



## hwy1strat

My modded JTM 30 2x10, 1x13,JTM 6 1x12, and Artist 4203....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The latest addition, origin 50H number 2 !
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

hwy1strat said:


> View attachment 60335
> My modded JTM 30 2x10, 1x13,JTM 6 1x12, and Artist 4203....


Nice looking wall right there !
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

New white cab on the first origin 50H stack, plus I have loaded a pair of greenbacks in this cab!
Cheers


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The latest addition, origin 50H number 2 !
> Cheers Mitch


Another?! Sweet!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Another?! Sweet!


Yes bro, I have 2 three amp rigs now, and each serves a purpose for me, need to get a couple of cooler hours, with the wife’s vehicle out of the garage, to get some more clips up of the rigs in what they do best !!
ROCK


----------



## dro




----------



## drybone

Last Saturday, Musikfest, Bethlehem Pa


----------



## Emtbreid

My humble rig. JCM2000 DSL 401, my first tube amp! Changed out preamp tubes to new JJ, ditched the stock goldback speaker for a ‘83 G12-65.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Down to just two Marshall’s.


----------



## Lance Chambers




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lance Chambers said:


> View attachment 60777


Damm bro you have some fire power there !


----------



## trovador

SV20H and DSL20HR


----------

